# Premier Prediction League 2022/23



## Orikoru (Jul 12, 2022)

I keep forgetting the new season is only 3 weeks away now, so here we are.


Rules

Post your predictions of all of the week's fixtures, prediction for each fixture must be posted *over an hour before kick-off* (so cannot be influenced by team line-ups).
Correct score gets you 3 points, correct result (win/lose/draw) only gets you 1 point.
When two players have the same points, the player who has attempted less fixtures will be shown higher in the table. If that number is the same, highest score on the most recent week is shown higher (like countback - kind of).
If you change your mind on a prediction before the deadline, please add a new post with your new prediction - don't edit your original one or I probably won't know you've done it.
Premier League only, so on FA Cup and international weeks (and World Cups) we get the week off.

Hall of Fame
2018/19 - 1st. MegaSteve - 2nd. Paperboy - 3rd. nickjdavis
2019/20 - 1st. Paperboy - 2nd. Orikoru - 3rd. Stuart_C
2020/21 - 1st. Paperboy - 2nd. Orikoru - 3rd. pauljames87
2021/22 - 1st. Orikoru - 2nd. Billysboots - 3rd. ColchesterFC


Table




Fixtures

*WEEK 20
Thursday 12 January 2023*
Fulham 20:00 Chelsea
*Friday 13 January 2023*
Aston Villa 20:00 Leeds
*Saturday 14 January 2023*
Man Utd 12:30 Man City
Brighton 15:00 Liverpool
Everton 15:00 Southampton
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Leicester
Wolves 15:00 West Ham
Brentford 17:30 Bournemouth
*Sunday 15 January 2023*
Chelsea 14:00 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 14:00 Fulham
Spurs 16:30 Arsenal


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 22, 2022)

Two weeks to go! Who's going first?


----------



## Swango1980 (Jul 25, 2022)

Fixtures
*Friday 5 August 2022*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Arsenal 2-0
*Saturday 6 August 2022*
Fulham 12:30 Liverpool 0-3
Bournemouth 15:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Leeds 15:00 Wolves 1-0
Newcastle 15:00 Nott'm Forest 2-1
Spurs 15:00 Southampton 2-0
Everton 17:30 Chelsea 1-3
*Sunday 7 August 2022*
Leicester 14:00 Brentford 0-0
Man Utd 14:00 Brighton 2-0
West Ham 16:30 Man City 0-4

Can I have a bonus 50 points for going first?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jul 25, 2022)

Fixtures
*Friday 5 August 2022*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Arsenal. 1-3
*Saturday 6 August 2022*
Fulham 12:30 Liverpool. 0-4
Bournemouth 15:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Leeds 15:00 Wolves 1-1
Newcastle 15:00 Nott'm Forest 2-0
Spurs 15:00 Southampton 2-0
Everton 17:30 Chelsea 2-2
*Sunday 7 August 2022*
Leicester 14:00 Brentford 2-0
Man Utd 14:00 Brighton 1-2
West Ham 16:30 Man City 1-3


----------



## Hogieefc (Jul 30, 2022)

Fixtures
*Friday 5 August 2022*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Arsenal  1-3
*Saturday 6 August 2022*
Fulham 12:30 Liverpool  0-2
Bournemouth 15:00 Aston Villa  1-2
Leeds 15:00 Wolves  2-0
Newcastle 15:00 Nott'm Forest  2-2
Spurs 15:00 Southampton  3-0
Everton 17:30 Chelsea  1-1
*Sunday 7 August 2022*
Leicester 14:00 Brentford  0-1
Man Utd 14:00 Brighton  2-1
West Ham 16:30 Man City  1-2


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 30, 2022)

Fixtures
*Friday 5 August 2022*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Arsenal  1-1
*Saturday 6 August 2022*
Fulham 12:30 Liverpool  1-2
Bournemouth 15:00 Aston Villa  2-1
Leeds 15:00 Wolves  1-1
Newcastle 15:00 Nott'm Forest  1-2
Spurs 15:00 Southampton  2-0
Everton 17:30 Chelsea  1-2
*Sunday 7 August 2022*
Leicester 14:00 Brentford  1-2
Man Utd 14:00 Brighton  2-2
West Ham 16:30 Man City  1-3


----------



## 4LEX (Jul 30, 2022)

*Friday 5 August 2022*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Arsenal 2-2
*Saturday 6 August 2022*
Fulham 12:30 Liverpool 1-3
Bournemouth 15:00 Aston Villa 0-2
Leeds 15:00 Wolves 1-1
Newcastle 15:00 Nott'm Forest 2-1
Spurs 15:00 Southampton 3-0
Everton 17:30 Chelsea 0-2
*Sunday 7 August 2022*
Leicester 14:00 Brentford 1-1
Man Utd 14:00 Brighton 1-1
West Ham 16:30 Man City 1-2


----------



## BrianM (Jul 30, 2022)

Fixtures
*Friday 5 August 2022*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Arsenal 0-3
*Saturday 6 August 2022*
Fulham 12:30 Liverpool 0-3
Bournemouth 15:00 Aston Villa 1-2
Leeds 15:00 Wolves 1-1
Newcastle 15:00 Nott'm Forest 2-0
Spurs 15:00 Southampton 2-0
Everton 17:30 Chelsea 0-3
*Sunday 7 August 2022*
Leicester 14:00 Brentford 0-0
Man Utd 14:00 Brighton 2-1
West Ham 16:30 Man City 1-3


----------



## RichA (Jul 30, 2022)

Fixtures
*Friday 5 August 2022*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Arsenal 2-1
*Saturday 6 August 2022*
Fulham 12:30 Liverpool 0-3
Bournemouth 15:00 Aston Villa 0-0
Leeds 15:00 Wolves 0-0
Newcastle 15:00 Nott'm Forest 1-2
Spurs 15:00 Southampton 3-0
Everton 17:30 Chelsea 0-2
*Sunday 7 August 2022*
Leicester 14:00 Brentford 1-0
Man Utd 14:00 Brighton 2-0
West Ham 16:30 Man City 0-3


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 30, 2022)

Fixtures
*Friday 5 August 2022*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Arsenal. 1-2
*Saturday 6 August 2022*
Fulham 12:30 Liverpool. 0-2
Bournemouth 15:00 Aston Villa 1-0
Leeds 15:00 Wolves 2-1
Newcastle 15:00 Nott'm Forest 2-0
Spurs 15:00 Southampton 2-0
Everton 17:30 Chelsea 1-2
*Sunday 7 August 2022*
Leicester 14:00 Brentford 2-0
Man Utd 14:00 Brighton 2-0
West Ham 16:30 Man City 1-2


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 30, 2022)

*Friday 5 August 2022*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Arsenal 2-2
*Saturday 6 August 2022*
Fulham 12:30 Liverpool 2-1
Bournemouth 15:00 Aston Villa 1-2
Leeds 15:00 Wolves 1-1
Newcastle 15:00 Nott'm Forest 3-2
Spurs 15:00 Southampton 3-0
Everton 17:30 Chelsea 0-2
*Sunday 7 August 2022*
Leicester 14:00 Brentford 2-1
Man Utd 14:00 Brighton 3-0
West Ham 16:30 Man City 1-2


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 31, 2022)

Fixtures
*Friday 5 August 2022*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Arsenal 1-2
*Saturday 6 August 2022*
Fulham 12:30 Liverpool 0-2
Bournemouth 15:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Leeds 15:00 Wolves 1-3
Newcastle 15:00 Nott'm Forest 4-0
Spurs 15:00 Southampton. 2-1
Everton 17:30 Chelsea. 0-3
*Sunday 7 August 2022*
Leicester 14:00 Brentford  1-1
Man Utd 14:00 Brighton 2-1
West Ham 16:30 Man City 2-2


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 1, 2022)

*Friday 5 August 2022*
Crystal Palace 1 - 2 Arsenal

*Saturday 6 August 2022*
Fulham 1 - 3 Liverpool
Bournemouth 0 - 2 Aston Villa
Leeds 1 - 1 Wolves
Newcastle 2 - 0 Nott'm Forest
Spurs 2 - 1 Southampton
Everton 1 - 3 Chelsea

*Sunday 7 August 2022*
Leicester 1 - 1 Brentford
Man Utd 1 - 1 Brighton
West Ham 1 - 2 Man City


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 1, 2022)

*Friday 5 August 2022*
Crystal Palace 1 - 3 Arsenal

*Saturday 6 August 2022*
Fulham 0 - 4 Liverpool
Bournemouth 0 - 2 Aston Villa
Leeds 1 - 0 Wolves
Newcastle 2 - 1 Nott'm Forest
Spurs 2 - 0 Southampton
Everton 0 - 2 Chelsea

*Sunday 7 August 2022*
Leicester 1 - 0 Brentford
Man Utd 3 - 1 Brighton
West Ham 1 - 3 Man City


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 1, 2022)

*Friday*
Crystal Palace v Arsenal 1-3
*Saturday* 
Fulham v Liverpool 0-3
Bournemouth v Aston Villa 0-2
Leeds v Wolves 1-1
Newcastle v Nottingham Forest 2-1
Spurs v Southampton 2-0
Everton v Chelsea 1-2
*Sunday *
Leicester v Brentford 2-2
Man United v Brighton 2-1
West Ham v Man City 1-1


----------



## Whereditgo (Aug 1, 2022)

Fixtures
*Friday 5 August 2022*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Arsenal 0 - 2
*Saturday 6 August 2022*
Fulham 12:30 Liverpool 0 - 3
Bournemouth 15:00 Aston Villa 0 - 1
Leeds 15:00 Wolves 2 - 0
Newcastle 15:00 Nott'm Forest 3 - 0
Spurs 15:00 Southampton 2 - 1
Everton 17:30 Chelsea 0 - 2
*Sunday 7 August 2022*
Leicester 14:00 Brentford 1 - 1
Man Utd 14:00 Brighton1 - 0
West Ham 16:30 Man City 1 - 3


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 2, 2022)

*Friday 5 August 2022*
Crystal Palace *2-1* Arsenal

*Saturday 6 August 2022*
Fulham *0-4* Liverpool
Bournemouth *1-1* Aston Villa
Leeds *1-2* Wolves
Newcastle *1-1* Nott'm Forest
Spurs *3-1* Southampton
Everton *1-0* Chelsea

*Sunday 7 August 2022*
Leicester *1-2* Brentford
Man Utd *1-1 *Brighton
West Ham *1-1 *Man City


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 3, 2022)

*Friday 5 August 2022*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Arsenal 1-2
*Saturday 6 August 2022*
Fulham 12:30 Liverpool 0-3
Bournemouth 15:00 Aston Villa 0-2
Leeds 15:00 Wolves 0-1
Newcastle 15:00 Nott'm Forest 2-0
Spurs 15:00 Southampton 2-0
Everton 17:30 Chelsea 0-1
*Sunday 7 August 2022*
Leicester 14:00 Brentford 1-2
Man Utd 14:00 Brighton 1-2
West Ham 16:30 Man City 1-3


----------



## fundy (Aug 3, 2022)

*Friday 5 August 2022*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Arsenal 2-2
*Saturday 6 August 2022*
Fulham 12:30 Liverpool 0-3
Bournemouth 15:00 Aston Villa 1-2
Leeds 15:00 Wolves 0-0
Newcastle 15:00 Nott'm Forest 2-1
Spurs 15:00 Southampton 2-0
Everton 17:30 Chelsea 1-2
*Sunday 7 August 2022*
Leicester 14:00 Brentford 2-0
Man Utd 14:00 Brighton 1-1
West Ham 16:30 Man City 0-2


----------



## nickjdavis (Aug 3, 2022)

*Friday 5 August 2022*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Arsenal 0-2
*Saturday 6 August 2022*
Fulham 12:30 Liverpool 1-2
Bournemouth 15:00 Aston Villa 0-1
Leeds 15:00 Wolves 0-0
Newcastle 15:00 Nott'm Forest 2-1
Spurs 15:00 Southampton 2-0
Everton 17:30 Chelsea 0-2
*Sunday 7 August 2022*
Leicester 14:00 Brentford 2-2
Man Utd 14:00 Brighton 2-0
West Ham 16:30 Man City 1-2


----------



## Piece (Aug 4, 2022)

*Friday 5 August 2022*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Arsenal 0-2
*Saturday 6 August 2022*
Fulham 12:30 Liverpool 1-3
Bournemouth 15:00 Aston Villa 2-1
Leeds 15:00 Wolves 1-0
Newcastle 15:00 Nott'm Forest 2-1
Spurs 15:00 Southampton 3-0
Everton 17:30 Chelsea 0-1
*Sunday 7 August 2022*
Leicester 14:00 Brentford 1-1
Man Utd 14:00 Brighton 1-0
West Ham 16:30 Man City 1-2


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 5, 2022)

Just @Billysboots @Rooter and @Tashyboy to go from last year's gang...


----------



## Rooter (Aug 5, 2022)

I'm out. have fun!!


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 8, 2022)

Week 1 is in the bag.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 8, 2022)

*WEEK 2 FIXTURES
Saturday 13 August 2022*
Aston Villa 12:30 Everton
Arsenal 15:00 Leicester
Brighton 15:00 Newcastle
Man City 15:00 Bournemouth
Southampton 15:00 Leeds
Wolves 15:00 Fulham
Brentford 17:30 Man Utd
*Sunday 14 August 2022*
Nott'm Forest 14:00 West Ham
Chelsea 16:30 Spurs
*Monday 15 August 2022*
Liverpool 20:00 Crystal Palace


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 8, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Week 1 is in the bag.

View attachment 43751

Click to expand...

Wow, my performance was as bad as my teams showing at Craven Cottage🤦🏼‍♂️


----------



## Swango1980 (Aug 8, 2022)

*WEEK 2 FIXTURES
Saturday 13 August 2022*
Aston Villa 12:30 Everton 2-0
Arsenal 15:00 Leicester 1-0
Brighton 15:00 Newcastle 1-1
Man City 15:00 Bournemouth 4-0
Southampton 15:00 Leeds 1-2
Wolves 15:00 Fulham 0-0
Brentford 17:30 Man Utd 1-1
*Sunday 14 August 2022*
Nott'm Forest 14:00 West Ham 0-1
Chelsea 16:30 Spurs 2-2
*Monday 15 August 2022*
Liverpool 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-0


----------



## fundy (Aug 8, 2022)

*WEEK 2 FIXTURES
Saturday 13 August 2022*
Aston Villa 12:30 Everton 2-1
Arsenal 15:00 Leicester 3-1
Brighton 15:00 Newcastle 1-1
Man City 15:00 Bournemouth 5-0
Southampton 15:00 Leeds 1-1
Wolves 15:00 Fulham 2-0
Brentford 17:30 Man Utd 2-1
*Sunday 14 August 2022*
Nott'm Forest 14:00 West Ham 1-2
Chelsea 16:30 Spurs 1-2
*Monday 15 August 2022*
Liverpool 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-1


----------



## RichA (Aug 8, 2022)

*WEEK 2 FIXTURES
Saturday 13 August 2022*
Aston Villa 12:30 Everton 1 - 1
Arsenal 15:00 Leicester 3 - 0
Brighton 15:00 Newcastle 1 - 2
Man City 15:00 Bournemouth 3 - 0
Southampton 15:00 Leeds 0 - 0
Wolves 15:00 Fulham 2 - 2
Brentford 17:30 Man Utd 0 - 1
*Sunday 14 August 2022*
Nott'm Forest 14:00 West Ham 2 - 0
Chelsea 16:30 Spurs 1 - 1
*Monday 15 August 2022*
Liverpool 20:00 Crystal Palace 2 - 0


----------



## Hogieefc (Aug 8, 2022)

Orikoru said:



*WEEK 2 FIXTURES
Saturday 13 August 2022*
Aston Villa 12:30 Everton. 1-1
Arsenal 15:00 Leicester  2-1
Brighton 15:00 Newcastle. 2-2
Man City 15:00 Bournemouth. 4-0
Southampton 15:00 Leeds. 1-2
Wolves 15:00 Fulham. 1-1
Brentford 17:30 Man Utd. 2-1
*Sunday 14 August 2022*
Nott'm Forest 14:00 West Ham. 0-1
Chelsea 16:30 Spurs. 1-1
*Monday 15 August 2022*
Liverpool 20:00 Crystal Palace. 3-0
		
Click to expand...


----------



## nickjdavis (Aug 8, 2022)

*WEEK 2 FIXTURES
Saturday 13 August 2022*
Aston Villa 12:30 Everton 1-1
Arsenal 15:00 Leicester 2-0
Brighton 15:00 Newcastle 2-1
Man City 15:00 Bournemouth 3-0
Southampton 15:00 Leeds 1-2
Wolves 15:00 Fulham 1-2
Brentford 17:30 Man Utd 1-2
*Sunday 14 August 2022*
Nott'm Forest 14:00 West Ham 1-2
Chelsea 16:30 Spurs 2-1
*Monday 15 August 2022*
Liverpool 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-0


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 8, 2022)

*WEEK 2 FIXTURES
Saturday 13 August 2022*
Aston Villa 12:30 Everton 1-1
Arsenal 15:00 Leicester 2-1
Brighton 15:00 Newcastle 0-1
Man City 15:00 Bournemouth 3-0
Southampton 15:00 Leeds 1-1
Wolves 15:00 Fulham 0-2
Brentford 17:30 Man Utd 2-2
*Sunday 14 August 2022*
Nott'm Forest 14:00 West Ham 1-1
Chelsea 16:30 Spurs 2-2
*Monday 15 August 2022*
Liverpool 20:00 Crystal Palace 3-1


----------



## Whereditgo (Aug 8, 2022)

*WEEK 2 FIXTURES
Saturday 13 August 2022*
Aston Villa 12:30 Everton 0 - 0
Arsenal 15:00 Leicester 3 - 1
Brighton 15:00 Newcastle 1 - 2
Man City 15:00 Bournemouth 3 - 0
Southampton 15:00 Leeds 1 - 2
Wolves 15:00 Fulham 0 - 2
Brentford 17:30 Man Utd 0 - 1
*Sunday 14 August 2022*
Nott'm Forest 14:00 West Ham 1 - 0
Chelsea 16:30 Spurs 2 -2
*Monday 15 August 2022*
Liverpool 20:00 Crystal Palace 4 - 0


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 8, 2022)

*WEEK 2 FIXTURES
Saturday 13 August 2022*
Aston Villa 12:30 Everton 2-0
Arsenal 15:00 Leicester 3-1
Brighton 15:00 Newcastle 2-2
Man City 15:00 Bournemouth 3-0
Southampton 15:00 Leeds 1-1
Wolves 15:00 Fulham 1-2
Brentford 17:30 Man Utd 1-2
*Sunday 14 August 2022*
Nott'm Forest 14:00 West Ham 1-2
Chelsea 16:30 Spurs 2-2
*Monday 15 August 2022*
Liverpool 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-0


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 8, 2022)

"]*WEEK 2 FIXTURES
Saturday 13 August 2022*
Aston Villa 12:30 Everton 1-1
Arsenal 15:00 Leicester 2-0
Brighton 15:00 Newcastle 2-1
Man City 15:00 Bournemouth 3-0
Southampton 15:00 Leeds 1-1
Wolves 15:00 Fulham 0-2
Brentford 17:30 Man Utd 2-2
*Sunday 14 August 2022*
Nott'm Forest 14:00 West Ham 0-2
Chelsea 16:30 Spurs 2-2
*Monday 15 August 2022*
Liverpool 20:00 Crystal  Palace 2-0


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 8, 2022)

*WEEK 2 FIXTURES
Saturday 13 August 2022*
Aston Villa *2-0*  Everton 
Arsenal *2-0* Leicester 
Brighton *1-2* Newcastle 
Man City *4-0* Bournemouth 
Southampton *1-2 *Leeds 
Wolves *1-1*  Fulham 
Brentford *2-0* Man Utd 
*Sunday 14 August 2022*
Nott'm Forest *1-1* West Ham 
Chelsea *1-2* Spurs 
*Monday 15 August 2022*
Liverpool *3-0* Crystal Palace


----------



## BrianM (Aug 9, 2022)

*WEEK 2 FIXTURES
Saturday 13 August 2022*
Aston Villa 12:30 Everton 1-1
Arsenal 15:00 Leicester 2-0
Brighton 15:00 Newcastle 0-2
Man City 15:00 Bournemouth 3-0
Southampton 15:00 Leeds 0-1
Wolves 15:00 Fulham 1-1
Brentford 17:30 Man Utd 1-2
*Sunday 14 August 2022*
Nott'm Forest 14:00 West Ham 1-0
Chelsea 16:30 Spurs 2-1
*Monday 15 August 2022*
Liverpool 20:00 Crystal Palace 3-0


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 9, 2022)

*Saturday* 
Aston Villa v Everton 1-0
Arsenal v Leicester 3-0
Brighton v Newcastle 2-1
Man City v Bournemouth 5-0
Southampton v Leeds 2-1
Wolves v Fulham 1-1
Brentford v Man U 1-2
*Sunday* 
Nottingham Forest v West Ham 1-1
Chelsea v Tottenham 1-0
*Monday* 
Liverpool v Crystal Palace 2-1


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 10, 2022)

*WEEK 2 
Saturday 13 August 2022*
Aston Villa 12:30 Everton 2-1
Arsenal 15:00 Leicester 2-1
Brighton 15:00 Newcastle 1-1
Man City 15:00 Bournemouth 3-0
Southampton 15:00 Leeds 2-2
Wolves 15:00 Fulham 0-0
Brentford 17:30 Man Utd 1-2
*Sunday 14 August 2022*
Nott'm Forest 14:00 West Ham 1-2
Chelsea 16:30 Spurs 1-1
*Monday 15 August 2022*
Liverpool 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-0


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 10, 2022)

*WEEK 2
Saturday 13 August 2022*
Aston Villa 12:30 Everton 1-0
Arsenal 15:00 Leicester 2-0
Brighton 15:00 Newcastle 1-1
Man City 15:00 Bournemouth 2-0
Southampton 15:00 Leeds 1-0
Wolves 15:00 Fulham 1-0
Brentford 17:30 Man Utd 1-2
*Sunday 14 August 2022*
Nott'm Forest 14:00 West Ham 0-1
Chelsea 16:30 Spurs 1-0
*Monday 15 August 2022*
Liverpool 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-0


----------



## Piece (Aug 12, 2022)

*WEEK 2 FIXTURES
Saturday 13 August 2022*
Aston Villa 12:30 Everton 1-1
Arsenal 15:00 Leicester 2-0
Brighton 15:00 Newcastle 0-1
Man City 15:00 Bournemouth 5-1
Southampton 15:00 Leeds 0-2
Wolves 15:00 Fulham 2-2
Brentford 17:30 Man Utd 0-1
*Sunday 14 August 2022*
Nott'm Forest 14:00 West Ham 1-1
Chelsea 16:30 Spurs 1-2
*Monday 15 August 2022*
Liverpool 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-0


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 12, 2022)

*Saturday 13 August 2022*
Aston Villa 12:30 Everton 0-0
Arsenal 15:00 Leicester 3-1
Brighton 15:00 Newcastle 1-0
Man City 15:00 Bournemouth 4-0
Southampton 15:00 Leeds 1-2
Wolves 15:00 Fulham 1-2
Brentford 17:30 Man Utd 0-1
*Sunday 14 August 2022*
Nott'm Forest 14:00 West Ham 1-1
Chelsea 16:30 Spurs 2-2
*Monday 15 August 2022*
Liverpool 20:00 Crystal Palace 3-0


----------



## 4LEX (Aug 12, 2022)

*WEEK 2 FIXTURES
 Saturday 13 August 2022*
Aston Villa 12:30 Everton 2-1
Arsenal 15:00 Leicester 3-1
Brighton 15:00 Newcastle 1-1
Man City 15:00 Bournemouth 6-1
Southampton 15:00 Leeds 1-2
Wolves 15:00 Fulham 1-0
Brentford 17:30 Man Utd 1-1
*Sunday 14 August 2022*
Nott'm Forest 14:00 West Ham 0-1
Chelsea 16:30 Spurs 1-2
*Monday 15 August 2022*
Liverpool 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-0


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 12, 2022)

*WEEK 2 FIXTURES
Saturday 13 August 2022*
Aston Villa 2 - 1 Everton
Arsenal 1 - 1 Leicester
Brighton 1 - 2 Newcastle
Man City 3 - 0 Bournemouth
Southampton 1 - 2 Leeds
Wolves 1 - 0 Fulham
Brentford 1 - 1 Man Utd

*Sunday 14 August 2022*
Nott'm Forest 1 - 2 West Ham
Chelsea 1 - 1 Spurs

*Monday 15 August 2022*
Liverpool 2 - 0 Crystal Palace


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 16, 2022)

*Week 2 Standings*

I forgot to mention it earlier, but I was going to say we should all put 20 quid in this year, winner takes all? Yeah? 👀


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 16, 2022)

*Week 3 Fixtures*

*Saturday 20 August 2022*
Spurs 12:30 Wolves
Crystal Palace 15:00 Aston Villa
Everton 15:00 Nott'm Forest
Fulham 15:00 Brentford
Leicester 15:00 Southampton
Bournemouth 17:30 Arsenal
*Sunday 21 August 2022*
Leeds 14:00 Chelsea
West Ham 14:00 Brighton
Newcastle 16:30 Man City
*Monday 22 August 2022*
Man Utd 20:00 Liverpool


----------



## Swango1980 (Aug 16, 2022)

*Week 3 Fixtures*

*Saturday 20 August 2022*
Spurs 12:30 Wolves 3-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Everton 15:00 Nott'm Forest 1-0
Fulham 15:00 Brentford 1-2
Leicester 15:00 Southampton 2-0
Bournemouth 17:30 Arsenal 1-2
*Sunday 21 August 2022*
Leeds 14:00 Chelsea 0-2
West Ham 14:00 Brighton 2-2
Newcastle 16:30 Man City 0-3
*Monday 22 August 2022*
Man Utd 20:00 Liverpool 0-5

PS I am confident United will improve for next week, hence I am optimistically only predicting a 5-0 defeat. It is bizarre to think that if we fluke a win, we go ahead of Liverpool in the table.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 16, 2022)

*Week 3 Fixtures*

*Saturday 20 August 2022*
Spurs 12:30 Wolves 2-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Aston Villa 2-1
Everton 15:00 Nott'm Forest 0-0
Fulham 15:00 Brentford 1-2
Leicester 15:00 Southampton 1-0
Bournemouth 17:30 Arsenal 0-1
*Sunday 21 August 2022*
Leeds 14:00 Chelsea 0-2
West Ham 14:00 Brighton 1-1
Newcastle 16:30 Man City 0-2
*Monday 22 August 2022*
Man Utd 20:00 Liverpool 1-2


----------



## RichA (Aug 16, 2022)

*Week 3 Fixtures*

*Saturday 20 August 2022*
Spurs 12:30 Wolves 2 - 1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Aston Villa 1 - 1
Everton 15:00 Nott'm Forest 0 - 2
Fulham 15:00 Brentford 1 - 1
Leicester 15:00 Southampton 2 - 0
Bournemouth 17:30 Arsenal 0 - 2
*Sunday 21 August 2022*
Leeds 14:00 Chelsea 2 - 2
West Ham 14:00 Brighton 0 - 1
Newcastle 16:30 Man City 1 - 3
*Monday 22 August 2022*
Man Utd 20:00 Liverpool 2 - 2


----------



## BrianM (Aug 16, 2022)

*Saturday 20 August 2022*
Spurs 12:30 Wolves 3-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Everton 15:00 Nott'm Forest 0-1
Fulham 15:00 Brentford 2-1
Leicester 15:00 Southampton 0-0
Bournemouth 17:30 Arsenal 0-3
*Sunday 21 August 2022*
Leeds 14:00 Chelsea 0-2
West Ham 14:00 Brighton 1-0
Newcastle 16:30 Man City 0-3
*Monday 22 August 2022*
Man Utd 20:00 Liverpool 0-3


----------



## fundy (Aug 16, 2022)

£20 in sounds good to me Ori, happy to give you a headstart 

*Week 3 Fixtures*

*Saturday 20 August 2022*
Spurs 12:30 Wolves 3-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Aston Villa 2-1
Everton 15:00 Nott'm Forest 1-1
Fulham 15:00 Brentford 0-1
Leicester 15:00 Southampton 2-0
Bournemouth 17:30 Arsenal 1-3
*Sunday 21 August 2022*
Leeds 14:00 Chelsea 0-2
West Ham 14:00 Brighton 1-1
Newcastle 16:30 Man City 1-3
*Monday 22 August 2022*
Man Utd 20:00 Liverpool 0-2


----------



## Whereditgo (Aug 16, 2022)

*Week 3 Fixtures*

*Saturday 20 August 2022*
Spurs 12:30 Wolves 2 - 0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Aston Villa 1 - 1
Everton 15:00 Nott'm Forest 0 - 1
Fulham 15:00 Brentford 1 - 0
Leicester 15:00 Southampton 0 - 0
Bournemouth 17:30 Arsenal 0 - 2
*Sunday 21 August 2022*
Leeds 14:00 Chelsea 1 - 2
West Ham 14:00 Brighton 1 - 1
Newcastle 16:30 Man City 1 - 2
*Monday 22 August 2022*
Man Utd 20:00 Liverpool 0 - 3


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 16, 2022)

*Saturday 20 August 2022*
Spurs 12:30 Wolves 2-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Aston Villa 1-0
Everton 15:00 Nott'm Forest 1-2
Fulham 15:00 Brentford 2-0
Leicester 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Bournemouth 17:30 Arsenal 1-2
*Sunday 21 August 2022*
Leeds 14:00 Chelsea 0-2
West Ham 14:00 Brighton 2-1
Newcastle 16:30 Man City 0-2
*Monday 22 August 2022*
Man Utd 20:00 Liverpool 1-0


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 16, 2022)

*Week 3 Fixtures*

*Saturday 20 August 2022*
Spurs 12:30 Wolves 3-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Aston Villa 2-1
Everton 15:00 Nott'm Forest 0-1
Fulham 15:00 Brentford 1-1
Leicester 15:00 Southampton 2-0
Bournemouth 17:30 Arsenal 1-3
*Sunday 21 August 2022*
Leeds 14:00 Chelsea 1-4
West Ham 14:00 Brighton 2-0
Newcastle 16:30 Man City 0-3
*Monday 22 August 2022*
Man Utd 20:00 Liverpool 1-4


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 16, 2022)

*Saturday 20 August 2022*
Spurs 12:30 Wolves 2-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Everton 15:00 Nott'm Forest 1-2
Fulham 15:00 Brentford 1-2
Leicester 15:00 Southampton 2-1
Bournemouth 17:30 Arsenal 0-2
*Sunday 21 August 2022*
Leeds 14:00 Chelsea 0-2
West Ham 14:00 Brighton 2-2
Newcastle 16:30 Man City 1-3
*Monday 22 August 2022*
Man Utd 20:00 Liverpool 1-3


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 16, 2022)

*Week 3 Fixtures*

*Saturday 20 August 2022*
Spurs 12:30 Wolves 2-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Aston Villa 1-2
Everton 15:00 Nott'm Forest 1-1
Fulham 15:00 Brentford 2-2
Leicester 15:00 Southampton 1-2
Bournemouth 17:30 Arsenal 1-3
*Sunday 21 August 2022*
Leeds 14:00 Chelsea 0-3
West Ham 14:00 Brighton 1-1
Newcastle 16:30 Man City 0-3
*Monday 22 August 2022*
Man Utd 20:00 Liverpool 1-4


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 16, 2022)

*Week 3 Fixtures*

*Saturday 20 August 2022*
Spurs 12:30 Wolves 2-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Aston Villa 2-1
Everton 15:00 Nott'm Forest 1-1
Fulham 15:00 Brentford 2-2
Leicester 15:00 Southampton 0-1
Bournemouth 17:30 Arsenal 0-3
*Sunday 21 August 2022*
Leeds 14:00 Chelsea 1-1
West Ham 14:00 Brighton 0-2
Newcastle 16:30 Man City 1-3
*Monday 22 August 2022*
Man Utd 20:00 Liverpool 0-6


----------



## BrianM (Aug 16, 2022)

I’ll happily stick £20 in 👍🏻


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 16, 2022)

*Saturday* 
Tottenham v Wolves 2-0
Crystal Palace v Aston Villa 2-0
Everton v Nottingham Forest 1-1
Fulham v Brentford 1-2
Leicester v Southampton 1-1
Bournemouth v Arsenal 1-2
*Sunday* 
Leeds v Chelsea 0-2
West Ham v Brighton 0-2
Newcastle v Man City 0-3
*Monday *
Man United v Liverpool 0-2


----------



## nickjdavis (Aug 16, 2022)

*Saturday 20 August 2022*
Spurs 12:30 Wolves 3-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Everton 15:00 Nott'm Forest 1-0
Fulham 15:00 Brentford 1-1
Leicester 15:00 Southampton 2-1
Bournemouth 17:30 Arsenal 1-2
*Sunday 21 August 2022*
Leeds 14:00 Chelsea 0-2
West Ham 14:00 Brighton 1-0
Newcastle 16:30 Man City 2-1
*Monday 22 August 2022*
Man Utd 20:00 Liverpool 1-0


----------



## 4LEX (Aug 18, 2022)

Orikoru said:



*Week 2 Standings*

I forgot to mention it earlier, but I was going to say we should all put 20 quid in this year, winner takes all? Yeah? 👀

View attachment 43899

Click to expand...

Might aswell put £25 or £50 in to make it around £500/£1000 to the winner? Should keep the interest up...

Thanks for taking the time and effort to run this, top man


----------



## Hogieefc (Aug 18, 2022)

Orikoru said:



*Week 3 Fixtures*

*Saturday 20 August 2022*
Spurs 12:30 Wolves  2-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Aston Villa  1-1
Everton 15:00 Nott'm Forest  1-1
Fulham 15:00 Brentford  2-1
Leicester 15:00 Southampton  1-0
Bournemouth 17:30 Arsenal  1-3
*Sunday 21 August 2022*
Leeds 14:00 Chelsea  1-2
West Ham 14:00 Brighton  2-2
Newcastle 16:30 Man City  1-3
*Monday 22 August 2022*
Man Utd 20:00 Liverpool  0-2
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 18, 2022)

Just to be clear, I was joking about the money, in reference to me opening up an early lead. In truth there's only one surefire way to tank my performance in any activity, and that's to bet money on myself.


----------



## fundy (Aug 18, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Just to be clear, I was joking about the money, in reference to me opening up an early lead. In truth there's only one surefire way to tank my performance in any activity, and that's to bet money on myself. 

Click to expand...

searches for a chicken emoji.......


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 18, 2022)

*Saturday 20 August 2022*

Spurs *2-0 *Wolves 
Crystal Palace *2-1* Aston Villa 
Everton *1-1* Nott'm Forest 
Fulham *1-3* Brentford 
Leicester *2-1* Southampton 
Bournemouth *1-2* Arsenal 

*Sunday 21 August 2022*

Leeds *1-3 *Chelsea
West Ham *1-2* Brighton 
Newcastle *0-2 *Man City 

*Monday 22 August 2022*

Man Utd *1-3* Liverpool


----------



## Piece (Aug 18, 2022)

*Week 3 Fixtures*

*Saturday 20 August 2022*
Spurs 12:30 Wolves 2-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Everton 15:00 Nott'm Forest 1-1
Fulham 15:00 Brentford 1-1
Leicester 15:00 Southampton 2-0
Bournemouth 17:30 Arsenal 0-3
*Sunday 21 August 2022*
Leeds 14:00 Chelsea 0-1
West Ham 14:00 Brighton 0-1
Newcastle 16:30 Man City 0-2
*Monday 22 August 2022*
Man Utd 20:00 Liverpool 1-2


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 20, 2022)

*Week 3 Fixtures*

*Saturday 20 August 2022*
Spurs 2 - 1 Wolves
Crystal Palace 1 - 1 Aston Villa
Everton 1 - 0 Nott'm Forest
Fulham 1 - 2 Brentford
Leicester 2 - 0 Southampton
Bournemouth 1 - 2 Arsenal

*Sunday 21 August 2022*
Leeds 0 - 2 Chelsea
West Ham 1 - 1 Brighton
Newcastle 1 - 3 Man City

*Monday 22 August 2022*
Man Utd 1 - 2 Liverpool


----------



## 4LEX (Aug 20, 2022)

*Saturday 20 August 2022*
Spurs 12:30 Wolves 2-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Aston Villa 2-1
Everton 15:00 Nott'm Forest 1-1
Fulham 15:00 Brentford 0-1
Leicester 15:00 Southampton 2-1
Bournemouth 17:30 Arsenal 0-3

*Sunday 21 August 2022*
Leeds 14:00 Chelsea 0-2
West Ham 14:00 Brighton 1-1
Newcastle 16:30 Man City 1-3

*Monday 22 August 2022*
Man Utd 20:00 Liverpool 1-2


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 23, 2022)

Back to earth with a bump for me then. 




*Week 4 Fixtures*

*Saturday 27 August 2022*
Southampton 12:30 Man Utd
Brentford 15:00 Everton
Brighton 15:00 Leeds
Chelsea 15:00 Leicester
Liverpool 15:00 Bournemouth
Man City 15:00 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 17:30 Fulham
*Sunday 28 August 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 West Ham
Wolves 14:00 Newcastle
Nott'm Forest 16:30 Spurs


----------



## RichA (Aug 23, 2022)

*Week 4 Fixtures*

*Saturday 27 August 2022*
Southampton 12:30 Man Utd 1 - 2
Brentford 15:00 Everton 0 - 0
Brighton 15:00 Leeds 0 - 1
Chelsea 15:00 Leicester 2 - 0
Liverpool 15:00 Bournemouth 2 - 0
Man City 15:00 Crystal Palace 3 - 2
Arsenal 17:30 Fulham 3 - 0
*Sunday 28 August 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 West Ham 1 - 0
Wolves 14:00 Newcastle 0 - 1
Nott'm Forest 16:30 Spurs 2 - 1


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 23, 2022)

*Week 4 Fixtures*

*Saturday 27 August 2022*
Southampton 12:30 Man Utd 1 - 2
Brentford 15:00 Everton 1 - 0
Brighton 15:00 Leeds 2-0
Chelsea 15:00 Leicester 2 - 0
Liverpool 15:00 Bournemouth 2 - 0
Man City 15:00 Crystal Palace 3 - 0
Arsenal 17:30 Fulham 2-0
*Sunday 28 August 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 West Ham 1 - 0
Wolves 14:00 Newcastle 0 - 1
Nott'm Forest 16:30 Spurs 1-1


----------



## nickjdavis (Aug 23, 2022)

*Saturday 27 August 2022*
Southampton 12:30 Man Utd 1-2
Brentford 15:00 Everton 2-1
Brighton 15:00 Leeds 1-1
Chelsea 15:00 Leicester 2-1
Liverpool 15:00 Bournemouth 2-0
Man City 15:00 Crystal Palace 3-1
Arsenal 17:30 Fulham 2-1
*Sunday 28 August 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 West Ham 1-1
Wolves 14:00 Newcastle 2-1
Nott'm Forest 16:30 Spurs 1-2


----------



## Whereditgo (Aug 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Back to earth with a bump for me then. 

Click to expand...


There were some really unpredictable (certainly for me ) results there!


----------



## Whereditgo (Aug 23, 2022)

*Week 4 Fixtures*

*Saturday 27 August 2022*
Southampton 12:30 Man Utd 1 - 2
Brentford 15:00 Everton 1 - 1
Brighton 15:00 Leeds 1 - 2
Chelsea 15:00 Leicester 2 - 0
Liverpool 15:00 Bournemouth 3 - 1
Man City 15:00 Crystal Palace 3 - 0
Arsenal 17:30 Fulham 2 - 0
*Sunday 28 August 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 West Ham 1 - 1
Wolves 14:00 Newcastle 1 - 3
Nott'm Forest 16:30 Spurs 1 - 2


----------



## Swango1980 (Aug 23, 2022)

*Saturday 27 August 2022*
Southampton 12:30 Man Utd 0-2
Brentford 15:00 Everton 1-0
Brighton 15:00 Leeds 2-1
Chelsea 15:00 Leicester 3-0
Liverpool 15:00 Bournemouth 2-0
Man City 15:00 Crystal Palace 3-1
Arsenal 17:30 Fulham 4-0
*Sunday 28 August 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 West Ham 1-1
Wolves 14:00 Newcastle 0-1
Nott'm Forest 16:30 Spurs 1-2


----------



## BrianM (Aug 23, 2022)

*Week 4 Fixtures*

*Saturday 27 August 2022*
Southampton 12:30 Man Utd 0-2
Brentford 15:00 Everton 1-0
Brighton 15:00 Leeds 1-1
Chelsea 15:00 Leicester 3-0
Liverpool 15:00 Bournemouth 2-0
Man City 15:00 Crystal Palace 3-0
Arsenal 17:30 Fulham 3-1
*Sunday 28 August 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 West Ham 0-0
Wolves 14:00 Newcastle 1-3
Nott'm Forest 16:30 Spurs 1-3


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Back to earth with a bump for me then. 

View attachment 43982

Click to expand...

Impressive 8 points for me .. all on Saturday... Nose dive to a more impressive 0 from the rest of the weekend ha 

*Week 4 Fixtures*

*Saturday 27 August 2022*
Southampton 12:30 Man Utd 1-2
Brentford 15:00 Everton 2-0
Brighton 15:00 Leeds 2-1
Chelsea 15:00 Leicester 3-1
Liverpool 15:00 Bournemouth  2-0
Man City 15:00 Crystal Palace 3-1
Arsenal 17:30 Fulham 2-1
*Sunday 28 August 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 West Ham 1-2
Wolves 14:00 Newcastle 1-3
Nott'm Forest 16:30 Spurs 2-2


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 23, 2022)

*Saturday 27 August 2022*
Southampton 12:30 Man Utd 2-3
Brentford 15:00 Everton 2-1
Brighton 15:00 Leeds 2-2
Chelsea 15:00 Leicester 3-0
Liverpool 15:00 Bournemouth 4-0
Man City 15:00 Crystal Palace 3-1
Arsenal 17:30 Fulham 2-1
*Sunday 28 August 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 West Ham 2-1
Wolves 14:00 Newcastle 1-1
Nott'm Forest 16:30 Spurs 0-1


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 23, 2022)

*Week 4 Fixtures*

*Saturday 27 August 2022*
Southampton 12:30 Man Utd 2-2
Brentford 15:00 Everton 0-0
Brighton 15:00 Leeds 2-0
Chelsea 15:00 Leicester 2-1
Liverpool 15:00 Bournemouth 3-1
Man City 15:00 Crystal Palace 3-2
Arsenal 17:30 Fulham 3-0
*Sunday 28 August 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 West Ham 0-0
Wolves 14:00 Newcastle 0-2
Nott'm Forest 16:30 Spurs 0-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 23, 2022)

*Week 4 Fixtures*

*Saturday 27 August 2022*
Southampton 12:30 Man Utd 0-2
Brentford 15:00 Everton 2-1
Brighton 15:00 Leeds 1-1
Chelsea 15:00 Leicester 3-0
Liverpool 15:00 Bournemouth 3-0
Man City 15:00 Crystal Palace 3-1
Arsenal 17:30 Fulham 2-0
*Sunday 28 August 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 West Ham 1-1
Wolves 14:00 Newcastle 1-1
Nott'm Forest 16:30 Spurs 1-2


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 24, 2022)

*Saturday 27 August 2022*
Southampton 12:30 Man Utd 1-2
Brentford 15:00 Everton 2-1
Brighton 15:00 Leeds 2-2
Chelsea 15:00 Leicester 2-1
Liverpool 15:00 Bournemouth 2-0
Man City 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-0
Arsenal 17:30 Fulham 2-1
*Sunday 28 August 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 West Ham 2-1
Wolves 14:00 Newcastle 0-1
Nott'm Forest 16:30 Spurs 0-2


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 24, 2022)

*Week 4 Fixtures*

*Saturday 27 August 2022*
Southampton 12:30 Man Utd 2-2
Brentford 15:00 Everton  2-0
Brighton 15:00 Leeds  1-1
Chelsea 15:00 Leicester  2-1
Liverpool 15:00 Bournemouth  3-0
Man City 15:00 Crystal Palace  3-1
Arsenal 17:30 Fulham  4-0
*Sunday 28 August 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 West Ham 2-1
Wolves 14:00 Newcastle  0-3
Nott'm Forest 16:30 Spurs 1-1

I'm rubbish at this. I can't even get my predictions in.


----------



## fundy (Aug 24, 2022)

*Week 4 Fixtures*

*Saturday 27 August 2022*
Southampton 12:30 Man Utd 1-1
Brentford 15:00 Everton 2-0
Brighton 15:00 Leeds 1-1
Chelsea 15:00 Leicester 3-1
Liverpool 15:00 Bournemouth 3-0
Man City 15:00 Crystal Palace 3-1
Arsenal 17:30 Fulham 3-2
*Sunday 28 August 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 West Ham 1-2
Wolves 14:00 Newcastle 1-2
Nott'm Forest 16:30 Spurs 0-1


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 24, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Back to earth with a bump for me then. 

Click to expand...

Well only Spurs and Arsenal helping me out


----------



## 4LEX (Aug 25, 2022)

*Saturday 27 August 2022*
Southampton 12:30 Man Utd 1-3
Brentford 15:00 Everton 2-1
Brighton 15:00 Leeds 2-1
Chelsea 15:00 Leicester 3-0
Liverpool 15:00 Bournemouth 5-0
Man City 15:00 Crystal Palace 3-1
Arsenal 17:30 Fulham 4-1

*Sunday 28 August 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 West Ham 1-1
Wolves 14:00 Newcastle 0-1
Nott'm Forest 16:30 Spurs 0-2


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 25, 2022)

*Week 4 Fixtures*

*Saturday 27 August 2022*
Southampton *2-1* Man Utd
Brentford *3-1* Everton
Brighton *2-1* Leeds
Chelsea *3-1* Leicester
Liverpool *2-0* Bournemouth
Man City *1-1* Crystal Palace
Arsenal *3-1* Fulham
*Sunday 28 August 2022*
Aston Villa *2-0 *West Ham
Wolves *1-2* Newcastle
Nott'm Forest* 0-2 *Spurs


----------



## Hogieefc (Aug 26, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Back to earth with a bump for me then. 

View attachment 43982


*Week 4 Fixtures*

*Saturday 27 August 2022*
Southampton 12:30 Man Utd. 1-2
Brentford 15:00 Everton. 2-0
Brighton 15:00 Leeds. 1-1
Chelsea 15:00 Leicester. 2-0
Liverpool 15:00 Bournemouth. 3-0
Man City 15:00 Crystal Palace. 2-1
Arsenal 17:30 Fulham. 3-1
*Sunday 28 August 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 West Ham. 1-0
Wolves 14:00 Newcastle. 1-2
Nott'm Forest 16:30 Spurs 0-1
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Piece (Aug 26, 2022)

*Week 4 Fixtures*

*Saturday 27 August 2022*
Southampton 12:30 Man Utd 0-1
Brentford 15:00 Everton 2-0
Brighton 15:00 Leeds 1-2
Chelsea 15:00 Leicester 2-0
Liverpool 15:00 Bournemouth 3-0
Man City 15:00 Crystal Palace 3-1
Arsenal 17:30 Fulham 4-0
*Sunday 28 August 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 West Ham 1-1
Wolves 14:00 Newcastle 0-1
Nott'm Forest 16:30 Spurs 1-2


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 26, 2022)

*Saturday* 
Southampton v Man U 1-1
Brentford v Everton 2-0
Brighton v Leeds U 2-2
Chelsea v Leicester 1-0
Liverpool v Bournemouth 2-1
Man v Crystal Palace 2-1
Arsenal v Fulham 3-1
*Sunday *
Aston Villa v West Ham 1-3
Wolves v Newcastle 0-2
Nottingham Forest v Tottenham 0-4


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 27, 2022)

*Week 4 Fixtures*

*Saturday 27 August 2022*
Southampton 1 - 1 Man Utd
Brentford 2 - 1 Everton
Brighton 1 - 1 Leeds
Chelsea 2 - 1 Leicester
Liverpool 2 - 0 Bournemouth
Man City 3 - 1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2 - 0 Fulham

*Sunday 28 August 2022*
Aston Villa 1 - 2 West Ham
Wolves 1 - 1 Newcastle
Nott'm Forest 1 - 2 Spurs


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 28, 2022)

*Week 4 Standings*





Quick turnaround on these, sorry I had no idea until just now. 😬

*Week 5 Fixtures
Tuesday 30 August 2022*
Crystal Palace 19:30 Brentford
Fulham 19:30 Brighton
Southampton 19:45 Chelsea
Leeds 20:00 Everton
*Wednesday 31 August 2022*
Arsenal 19:30 Aston Villa
Bournemouth 19:30 Wolves
Man City 19:30 Nott'm Forest
West Ham 19:45 Spurs
Liverpool 20:00 Newcastle
*Thursday 1 September 2022*
Leicester 20:00 Man Utd


----------



## Swango1980 (Aug 28, 2022)

Crystal Palace 19:30 Brentford 2-0
Fulham 19:30 Brighton 1-1
Southampton 19:45 Chelsea 0-1
Leeds 20:00 Everton 2-1
Wednesday 31 August 2022
Arsenal 19:30 Aston Villa 3-0
Bournemouth 19:30 Wolves 1-2
Man City 19:30 Nott'm Forest 4-0
West Ham 19:45 Spurs 0-1
Liverpool 20:00 Newcastle 2-2
Thursday 1 September 2022
Leicester 20:00 Man Utd 0-2


----------



## fundy (Aug 28, 2022)

*Week 5 Fixtures
Tuesday 30 August 2022*
Crystal Palace 19:30 Brentford 2-2
Fulham 19:30 Brighton 1-2
Southampton 19:45 Chelsea 0-2
Leeds 20:00 Everton 3-1
*Wednesday 31 August 2022*
Arsenal 19:30 Aston Villa 2-0
Bournemouth 19:30 Wolves 0-2
Man City 19:30 Nott'm Forest 5-0
West Ham 19:45 Spurs 1-1
Liverpool 20:00 Newcastle 3-2
*Thursday 1 September 2022*
Leicester 20:00 Man Utd 1-2


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 28, 2022)

*Week 5 Fixtures
Tuesday 30 August 2022*
Crystal Palace 19:30 Brentford 2-0
Fulham 19:30 Brighton 2-1
Southampton 19:45 Chelsea 0-2
Leeds 20:00 Everton 2-1
*Wednesday 31 August 2022*
Arsenal 19:30 Aston Villa 2-0
Bournemouth 19:30 Wolves 1-2
Man City 19:30 Nott'm Forest 3-0
West Ham 19:45 Spurs 1-1
Liverpool 20:00 Newcastle 2-0
*Thursday 1 September 2022*
Leicester 20:00 Man Utd 0-1


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 28, 2022)

Crystal Palace 19:30 Brentford 2-1
Fulham 19:30 Brighton 2-2
Southampton 19:45 Chelsea 0-2
Leeds 20:00 Everton 1-1
Wednesday 31 August 2022
Arsenal 19:30 Aston Villa 2-1
Bournemouth 19:30 Wolves 0-2
Man City 19:30 Nott'm Forest 3-0
West Ham 19:45 Spurs 2-2
Liverpool 20:00 Newcastle 3-1
Thursday 1 September 2022
Leicester 20:00 Man Utd 0-3


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 28, 2022)

*Week 5 Fixtures
Tuesday 30 August 2022*

Crystal Palace *1-2* Brentford
Fulham *1-2 *Brighton
Southampton *1-3* Chelsea
Leeds *2-0* Everton

*Wednesday 31 August 2022*
Arsenal  *4-0* Aston Villa
Bournemouth *1-1* Wolves
Man City *4-1* Nott'm Forest
West Ham *0-2* Spurs
Liverpool *2-0* Newcastle

*Thursday 1 September 2022*
Leicester *1-2* Man Utd


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 29, 2022)

*Tuesday *
Crystal palace 2 Brentford 1
Fulham 1 Brighton 1
Southampton 1 Chelsea 2
Leeds 2 Everton 3
*Wednesday* 
Arsenal 3 Aston villa 1
Bournemouth 0 wolves 2
Man city 4 Nottingham forest 0
West ham 2 Tottenham 2
Liverpool 3 Newcastle 1
*Thursday* 
Leicester 1 Man u 2


----------



## BrianM (Aug 29, 2022)

*Tuesday 30 August 2022*
Crystal Palace 19:30 Brentford 1-0
Fulham 19:30 Brighton 2-1
Southampton 19:45 Chelsea 0-2
Leeds 20:00 Everton 0-0
*Wednesday 31 August 2022*
Arsenal 19:30 Aston Villa 3-0
Bournemouth 19:30 Wolves 0-1
Man City 19:30 Nott'm Forest 3-0
West Ham 19:45 Spurs 0-1
Liverpool 20:00 Newcastle 1-1
*Thursday 1 September 2022*
Leicester 20:00 Man Utd 0-2


----------



## Piece (Aug 29, 2022)

*Week 5 Fixtures
Tuesday 30 August 2022*
Crystal Palace 19:30 Brentford 2-1
Fulham 19:30 Brighton 1-1
Southampton 19:45 Chelsea 0-1
Leeds 20:00 Everton 2-0
*Wednesday 31 August 2022*
Arsenal 19:30 Aston Villa 3-1
Bournemouth 19:30 Wolves 1-2
Man City 19:30 Nott'm Forest 4-1
West Ham 19:45 Spurs 2-2
Liverpool 20:00 Newcastle 2-0
*Thursday 1 September 2022*
Leicester 20:00 Man Utd 2-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 29, 2022)

*Week 5 Fixtures
Tuesday 30 August 2022*
Crystal Palace 19:30 Brentford 2-2
Fulham 19:30 Brighton 1-1
Southampton 19:45 Chelsea 0-3
Leeds 20:00 Everton 1-1
*Wednesday 31 August 2022*
Arsenal 19:30 Aston Villa 2-1
Bournemouth 19:30 Wolves 1-1
Man City 19:30 Nott'm Forest 5-0
West Ham 19:45 Spurs 1-2
Liverpool 20:00 Newcastle 4-1
*Thursday 1 September 2022*
Leicester 20:00 Man Utd 1-3


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 29, 2022)

*Week 5 Fixtures
Tuesday 30 August 2022*
Crystal Palace 19:30 Brentford 2-0
Fulham 19:30 Brighton 0-2
Southampton 19:45 Chelsea 1-2
Leeds 20:00 Everton 2-0
*Wednesday 31 August 2022*
Arsenal 19:30 Aston Villa 3-0 
Bournemouth 19:30 Wolves 1-2
Man City 19:30 Nott'm Forest 3-0
West Ham 19:45 Spurs 0-2
Liverpool 20:00 Newcastle 3-2
*Thursday 1 September 2022*
Leicester 20:00 Man Utd 0-2


----------



## 4LEX (Aug 29, 2022)

*Tuesday 30 August 2022*
Crystal Palace 19:30 Brentford 2-1
Fulham 19:30 Brighton 0-1
Southampton 19:45 Chelsea 0-2
Leeds 20:00 Everton 1-1

*Wednesday 31 August 2022*
Arsenal 19:30 Aston Villa 2-1
Bournemouth 19:30 Wolves 0-1
Man City 19:30 Nott'm Forest 5-0
West Ham 19:45 Spurs 1-1
Liverpool 20:00 Newcastle 2-1

*Thursday 1 September 2022*
Leicester 20:00 Man Utd 1-3


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 30, 2022)

*Week 5 Fixtures
Tuesday 30 August 2022*
Crystal Palace 19:30 Brentford 2-0
Fulham 19:30 Brighton 1-1
Southampton 19:45 Chelsea 0-2
Leeds 20:00 Everton 2-0
*Wednesday 31 August 2022*
Arsenal 19:30 Aston Villa 2-0
Bournemouth 19:30 Wolves 1-2
Man City 19:30 Nott'm Forest 3-0
West Ham 19:45 Spurs 1-0
Liverpool 20:00 Newcastle 3-0
*Thursday 1 September 2022*
Leicester 20:00 Man Utd 0-2


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 30, 2022)

*Tuesday 30 August 2022*
Crystal Palace 19:30 Brentford 2-1
Fulham 19:30 Brighton 1-2
Southampton 19:45 Chelsea 0-2
Leeds 20:00 Everton 1-1
*Wednesday 31 August 2022*
Arsenal 19:30 Aston Villa 2-0
Bournemouth 19:30 Wolves 0-1
Man City 19:30 Nott'm Forest 3-0
West Ham 19:45 Spurs 0-1
Liverpool 20:00 Newcastle 2-1
*Thursday 1 September 2022*
Leicester 20:00 Man Utd 1-2


----------



## RichA (Aug 30, 2022)

*Tuesday 30 August 2022*
Crystal Palace 19:30 Brentford 2-2
Fulham 19:30 Brighton 1-1
Southampton 19:45 Chelsea 1-3
Leeds 20:00 Everton 1-0
*Wednesday 31 August 2022*
Arsenal 19:30 Aston Villa 2-2
Bournemouth 19:30 Wolves 2-1
Man City 19:30 Nott'm Forest 1-4
West Ham 19:45 Spurs 0-3
Liverpool 20:00 Newcastle 3-1
*Thursday 1 September 2022*
Leicester 20:00 Man Utd 2-2


----------



## nickjdavis (Aug 30, 2022)

*Week 5 Predictions
Tuesday 30 August 2022*
Crystal Palace 19:30 Brentford 1-1
Fulham 19:30 Brighton 1-1
Southampton 19:45 Chelsea 0-2
Leeds 20:00 Everton 1-0
*Wednesday 31 August 2022*
Arsenal 19:30 Aston Villa 2-0
Bournemouth 19:30 Wolves 0-1
Man City 19:30 Nott'm Forest 3-0
West Ham 19:45 Spurs 1-2
Liverpool 20:00 Newcastle 3-1
*Thursday 1 September 2022*
Leicester 20:00 Man Utd 1-2


----------



## Whereditgo (Aug 30, 2022)

*Week 5 Fixtures
Tuesday 30 August 2022*
Crystal Palace 19:30 Brentford 1 - 1
Fulham 19:30 Brighton 1 - 2
Southampton 19:45 Chelsea 0 - 2
Leeds 20:00 Everton 2 - 1
*Wednesday 31 August 2022*
Arsenal 19:30 Aston Villa 2 - 0
Bournemouth 19:30 Wolves 1 - 1
Man City 19:30 Nott'm Forest 4 - 0
West Ham 19:45 Spurs 0 - 2
Liverpool 20:00 Newcastle 2 - 1
*Thursday 1 September 2022*
Leicester 20:00 Man Utd 1 - 2


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 30, 2022)

*Wednesday 31 August 2022*
Arsenal 2 - 0 Aston Villa
Bournemouth 1 - 2 Wolves
Man City 2 - 0 Nott'm Forest
West Ham 1 - 2 Spurs
Liverpool 2 - 1 Newcastle

*Thursday 1 September 2022*
Leicester 1 - 1 Man Utd


----------



## BrianM (Aug 30, 2022)

Paperboy said:



*Wednesday 31 August 2022*
Arsenal 2 - 0 Aston Villa
Bournemouth 1 - 2 Wolves
Man City 2 - 0 Nott'm Forest
West Ham 1 - 2 Spurs
Liverpool 2 - 1 Newcastle

*Thursday 1 September 2022*
Leicester 1 - 1 Man Utd
		
Click to expand...

You’ve got tonight’s games as well, unless I’ve missed them 👍🏻


----------



## Hogieefc (Aug 30, 2022)

Orikoru said:



*Week 4 Standings*

View attachment 44042



Quick turnaround on these, sorry I had no idea until just now. 😬

*Week 5 Fixtures
Tuesday 30 August 2022*
Crystal Palace 19:30 Brentford  2-0
Fulham 19:30 Brighton 2-2
Southampton 19:45 Chelsea 1-3
Leeds 20:00 Everton  2-1
*Wednesday 31 August 2022*
Arsenal 19:30 Aston Villa 3-0
Bournemouth 19:30 Wolves  0-2
Man City 19:30 Nott'm Forest  3-1
West Ham 19:45 Spurs  2-2
Liverpool 20:00 Newcastle  2-0
*Thursday 1 September 2022*
Leicester 20:00 Man Utd 0-1
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 30, 2022)

BrianM said:



			You’ve got tonight’s games as well, unless I’ve missed them 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

sure it had to be done an hour before kickoff so I couldn’t do them 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 31, 2022)

Hogieefc said:



			.
		
Click to expand...

You missed the deadline for the first four games unfortunately. In fact you missed kick-off and the whole first half on some of them.


----------



## Hogieefc (Aug 31, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			You missed the deadline for the first four games unfortunately. In fact you missed kick-off and the whole first half on some of them. 

Click to expand...

Got none of them right just for good measure


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 31, 2022)

Hogieefc said:



			Got none of them right just for good measure 

Click to expand...

I didn't notice that.  In that case you've done yourself a favour by missing them.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 31, 2022)

Orikoru said:



*Week 4 Standings*

View attachment 44042



Quick turnaround on these, sorry I had no idea until just now. 😬

*Week 5 Fixtures
Tuesday 30 August 2022*
Crystal Palace 19:30 Brentford
Fulham 19:30 Brighton
Southampton 19:45 Chelsea
Leeds 20:00 Everton
*Wednesday 31 August 2022*
Arsenal 19:30 Aston Villa 3-0
Bournemouth 19:30 Wolves 2-1
Man City 19:30 Nott'm Forest 5-1
West Ham 19:45 Spurs 0-2
Liverpool 20:00 Newcastle 2-2
*Thursday 1 September 2022*
Leicester 20:00 Man Utd 0-1
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 1, 2022)

*Week 6 Fixtures*

*Saturday 3 September 2022*
Everton 12:30 Liverpool
Brentford 15:00 Leeds
Chelsea 15:00 West Ham
Newcastle 15:00 Crystal Palace
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Bournemouth
Spurs 15:00 Fulham
Wolves 15:00 Southampton
Aston Villa 17:30 Man City
*Sunday 4 September 2022*
Brighton 14:00 Leicester
Man Utd 16:30 Arsenal


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 1, 2022)

*Saturday 3 September 2022*
Everton 12:30 Liverpool 0-3
Brentford 15:00 Leeds 1-1
Chelsea 15:00 West Ham 3-1
Newcastle 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Bournemouth 2-0
Spurs 15:00 Fulham 2-0
Wolves 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Man City 0-4
*Sunday 4 September 2022*
Brighton 14:00 Leicester 1-1
Man Utd 16:30 Arsenal 2-2


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 1, 2022)

*Saturday 3 September 2022*
Everton 12:30 Liverpool 0-2
Brentford 15:00 Leeds 1-0
Chelsea 15:00 West Ham 2-1
Newcastle 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-0
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Bournemouth 1-0
Spurs 15:00 Fulham 2-0
Wolves 15:00 Southampton 2-0
Aston Villa 17:30 Man City 0-3
*Sunday 4 September 2022*
Brighton 14:00 Leicester 1-0
Man Utd 16:30 Arsenal 2-1


----------



## fundy (Sep 1, 2022)

*Week 6 Fixtures*

*Saturday 3 September 2022*
Everton 12:30 Liverpool  1-3
Brentford 15:00 Leeds 2-2
Chelsea 15:00 West Ham 1-1
Newcastle 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Bournemouth 2-0
Spurs 15:00 Fulham 2-1
Wolves 15:00 Southampton 2-0
Aston Villa 17:30 Man City 0-4
*Sunday 4 September 2022*
Brighton 14:00 Leicester 2-1
Man Utd 16:30 Arsenal 2-2


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 1, 2022)

*Week 6 Fixtures*

*Saturday 3 September 2022*
Everton 12:30 Liverpool 0-3
Brentford 15:00 Leeds 1-1
Chelsea 15:00 West Ham 2-1
Newcastle 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-0
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Bournemouth 2-0
Spurs 15:00 Fulham 3-1
Wolves 15:00 Southampton 0-0
Aston Villa 17:30 Man City 0-4
*Sunday 4 September 2022*
Brighton 14:00 Leicester 2-2
Man Utd 16:30 Arsenal 2-0


----------



## nickjdavis (Sep 1, 2022)

*Week 6 Predictions*

*Saturday 3 September 2022*
Everton 12:30 Liverpool 1-2
Brentford 15:00 Leeds 1-1
Chelsea 15:00 West Ham 1-0
Newcastle 15:00 Crystal Palace 3-1
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Bournemouth 2-0
Spurs 15:00 Fulham 3-2
Wolves 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Man City 1-4
*Sunday 4 September 2022*
Brighton 14:00 Leicester 2-1
Man Utd 16:30 Arsenal 1-2


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 1, 2022)

[QUOTE="Orikoru*Week 6 Fixtures*

*Saturday 3 September 2022*
Everton 12:30 Liverpool 1-2
Brentford 15:00 Leeds 0-2
Chelsea 15:00 West Ham 2-2
Newcastle 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-2
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Bournemouth 2-1
Spurs 15:00 Fulham 2-0
Wolves 15:00 Southampton 0-0
Aston Villa 17:30 Man City 0-4
*Sunday 4 September 2022*
Brighton 14:00 Leicester 3-0
Man Utd 16:30 Arsenal 1-3


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 1, 2022)

*Saturday 3 September 2022*
Everton 12:30 Liverpool 0 - 2
Brentford 15:00 Leeds 1 - 1
Chelsea 15:00 West Ham 2 - 0
Newcastle 15:00 Crystal Palace 2 - 0
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Bournemouth 1 - 1
Spurs 15:00 Fulham 2 - 1
Wolves 15:00 Southampton 0 - 0
Aston Villa 17:30 Man City 1 - 3
*Sunday 4 September 2022*
Brighton 14:00 Leicester 2 - 2
Man Utd 16:30 Arsenal  2 - 2


----------



## Hogieefc (Sep 1, 2022)

Orikoru said:



*Week 6 Fixtures*

*Saturday 3 September 2022*
Everton 12:30 Liverpool  1-1
Brentford 15:00 Leeds  1-2
Chelsea 15:00 West Ham  2-1
Newcastle 15:00 Crystal Palace  3-2
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Bournemouth  2-0
Spurs 15:00 Fulham  3-1
Wolves 15:00 Southampton  1-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Man City  1-3
*Sunday 4 September 2022*
Brighton 14:00 Leicester 2-0
Man Utd 16:30 Arsenal  0-2
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 1, 2022)

*Week 6 Fixtures*

*Saturday 3 September 2022*
Everton 12:30 Liverpool 1-3
Brentford 15:00 Leeds 2-1
Chelsea 15:00 West Ham 2-2 (disgusting this game was moved at last min because of bad planning.)
Newcastle 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Bournemouth 2-0
Spurs 15:00 Fulham 2-2
Wolves 15:00 Southampton 1-2
Aston Villa 17:30 Man City 0-3
*Sunday 4 September 2022*
Brighton 14:00 Leicester 2-1
Man Utd 16:30 Arsenal 1-3


----------



## BrianM (Sep 1, 2022)

*Week 6 Fixtures*

*Saturday 3 September 2022*
Everton 12:30 Liverpool 0-2
Brentford 15:00 Leeds 1-1
Chelsea 15:00 West Ham- 3-1
Newcastle 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-0
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Bournemouth 1-0
Spurs 15:00 Fulham 3-1
Wolves 15:00 Southampton 1-0
Aston Villa 17:30 Man City 0-3
*Sunday 4 September 2022*
Brighton 14:00 Leicester 1-0
Man Utd 16:30 Arsenal 1-1


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 2, 2022)

A real mix of scores to shake the table up...


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 2, 2022)

*Saturday 3 September 2022*
Everton 12:30 Liverpool 0-2
Brentford 15:00 Leeds 2-2
Chelsea 15:00 West Ham 2-1
Newcastle 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Bournemouth 2-1
Spurs 15:00 Fulham 2-1
Wolves 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Man City 0-4
*Sunday 4 September 2022*
Brighton 14:00 Leicester 2-1
Man Utd 16:30 Arsenal 2-2


----------



## Piece (Sep 2, 2022)

*Week 6 Fixtures*

*Saturday 3 September 2022*
Everton 12:30 Liverpool 0-2
Brentford 15:00 Leeds 1-0
Chelsea 15:00 West Ham 2-1
Newcastle 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Bournemouth 1-1
Spurs 15:00 Fulham 2-0
Wolves 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Man City 0-6
*Sunday 4 September 2022*
Brighton 14:00 Leicester 1-0
Man Utd 16:30 Arsenal 1-2


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 2, 2022)

*Saturday 3 September 2022*
Everton 12:30 Liverpool 0-2
Brentford 15:00 Leeds 2-2
Chelsea 15:00 West Ham 2-1
Newcastle 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-2
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Bournemouth 2-1
Spurs 15:00 Fulham 2-2
Wolves 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Man City 0-3
*Sunday 4 September 2022*
Brighton 14:00 Leicester 2-0
Man Utd 16:30 Arsenal 2-1


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 2, 2022)

*Saturday* 
Everton 0 Liverpool 2
Brentford 2 Leeds 2
Chelsea 1 West Ham 1
Newcastle 2 Crystal palace 1
Nottingham forest 2 Bournemouth 0
Tottenham 3 Fulham 0
Wolves 1 Southampton 1
Aston villa 1 Man city 5
*Sunday *
Brighton 2 Leicester 1
Man u 1 Arsenal 2


----------



## 4LEX (Sep 2, 2022)

*Saturday 3 September 2022*
Everton 12:30 Liverpool 1-3
Brentford 15:00 Leeds 1-1
Chelsea 15:00 West Ham 2-1
Newcastle 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-0
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Bournemouth 2-0
Spurs 15:00 Fulham 3-0
Wolves 15:00 Southampton 1-0
Aston Villa 17:30 Man City 1-3

*Sunday 4 September 2022*
Brighton 14:00 Leicester 1-1
Man Utd 16:30 Arsenal 1-1


----------



## RichA (Sep 2, 2022)

*Week 6 Fixtures*

*Saturday 3 September 2022*
Everton 12:30 Liverpool 0-4
Brentford 15:00 Leeds 1-2
Chelsea 15:00 West Ham- 3-0
Newcastle 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-0
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Bournemouth 4-0
Spurs 15:00 Fulham 2-2
Wolves 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Man City 0-5
*Sunday 4 September 2022*
Brighton 14:00 Leicester 1-2
Man Utd 16:30 Arsenal 3-2


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 5, 2022)

Lowest scoring week so far with nobody achieving double figures.




*Week 7 Fixtures
Saturday 10 September 2022*
Fulham 12:30 Chelsea
Bournemouth 15:00 Brighton
Leicester 15:00 Aston Villa
Liverpool 15:00 Wolves
Southampton 15:00 Brentford
Man City 17:30 Spurs
*Sunday 11 September 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Everton
West Ham 14:00 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 16:30 Man Utd
*Monday 12 September 2022*
Leeds 20:00 Nott'm Forest


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 5, 2022)

*Saturday 10 September 2022*
Fulham 12:30 Chelsea 0-2
Bournemouth 15:00 Brighton 0-2
Leicester 15:00 Aston Villa 1-0
Liverpool 15:00 Wolves 3-0
Southampton 15:00 Brentford 1-1
Man City 17:30 Spurs 3-1
*Sunday 11 September 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Everton 3-0
West Ham 14:00 Newcastle 2-2
Crystal Palace 16:30 Man Utd 0-1
*Monday 12 September 2022*
Leeds 20:00 Nott'm Forest 2-1


----------



## fundy (Sep 5, 2022)

*Week 7 Fixtures
Saturday 10 September 2022*
Fulham 12:30 Chelsea 1-2
Bournemouth 15:00 Brighton 0-2
Leicester 15:00 Aston Villa 2-2
Liverpool 15:00 Wolves 2-0
Southampton 15:00 Brentford 1-2
Man City 17:30 Spurs 3-1
*Sunday 11 September 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Everton 3-1
West Ham 14:00 Newcastle 1-1
Crystal Palace 16:30 Man Utd 1-1
*Monday 12 September 2022*
Leeds 20:00 Nott'm Forest 2-1


----------



## RichA (Sep 5, 2022)

*Week 7 Fixtures
Saturday 10 September 2022*
Fulham 12:30 Chelsea 0-1
Bournemouth 15:00 Brighton 0-2
Leicester 15:00 Aston Villa 2-1
Liverpool 15:00 Wolves 1-0
Southampton 15:00 Brentford 1-1
Man City 17:30 Spurs 3-0
*Sunday 11 September 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Everton 1-0
West Ham 14:00 Newcastle 0-2
Crystal Palace 16:30 Man Utd 1-2
*Monday 12 September 2022*
Leeds 20:00 Nott'm Forest 0-2


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 5, 2022)

*Saturday 10 September 2022*
Fulham 12:30 Chelsea 0-2
Bournemouth 15:00 Brighton 0-2
Leicester 15:00 Aston Villa 0-0
Liverpool 15:00 Wolves 2-0
Southampton 15:00 Brentford 0-1
Man City 17:30 Spurs 2-1
*Sunday 11 September 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Everton 2-0
West Ham 14:00 Newcastle 1-0
Crystal Palace 16:30 Man Utd 0-1
*Monday 12 September 2022*
Leeds 20:00 Nott'm Forest 2-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 5, 2022)

*Week 7 Fixtures
Saturday 10 September 2022*
Fulham 12:30 Chelsea 1-3
Bournemouth 15:00 Brighton 1-2
Leicester 15:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Liverpool 15:00 Wolves 3-0
Southampton 15:00 Brentford 1-1
Man City 17:30 Spurs 3-2
*Sunday 11 September 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Everton 2-0
West Ham 14:00 Newcastle 1-2
Crystal Palace 16:30 Man Utd 1-3
*Monday 12 September 2022*
Leeds 20:00 Nott'm Forest 2-1


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 5, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Lowest scoring week so far with nobody achieving double figures.

View attachment 44182


*Week 7 Fixtures
Saturday 10 September 2022*
Fulham 12:30 Chelsea 1-2
Bournemouth 15:00 Brighton 0-2
Leicester 15:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Liverpool 15:00 Wolves 2-0
Southampton 15:00 Brentford 1-2
Man City 17:30 Spurs 3-1
*Sunday 11 September 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Everton 2-1
West Ham 14:00 Newcastle 2-2
Crystal Palace 16:30 Man Utd 1-1
*Monday 12 September 2022*
Leeds 20:00 Nott'm Forest 1-2
		
Click to expand...

Lol VAR cost me 4 blooming points!!!!


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 5, 2022)

*Week 7 Fixtures
Saturday 10 September 2022*
Fulham 12:30 Chelsea 1 - 2
Bournemouth 15:00 Brighton 1 - 1
Leicester 15:00 Aston Villa 1 - 1
Liverpool 15:00 Wolves 3 - 0
Southampton 15:00 Brentford 2 - 0
Man City 17:30 Spurs 3 - 1
*Sunday 11 September 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Everton 2 - 0
West Ham 14:00 Newcastle 1 - 1
Crystal Palace 16:30 Man Utd 1 - 3
*Monday 12 September 2022*
Leeds 20:00 Nott'm Forest  2 - 0


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 5, 2022)

*Week 7 Fixtures
Saturday 10 September 2022*
Fulham 12:30 Chelsea 2-2
Bournemouth 15:00 Brighton 0-3
Leicester 15:00 Aston Villa 0-0
Liverpool 15:00 Wolves 1-0
Southampton 15:00 Brentford 1-2
Man City 17:30 Spurs 1-1
*Sunday 11 September 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Everton 3-0
West Ham 14:00 Newcastle 1-2
Crystal Palace 16:30 Man Utd 2-2
*Monday 12 September 2022*
Leeds 20:00 Nott'm Forest 2-0


----------



## BrianM (Sep 5, 2022)

*Week 7 Fixtures
Saturday 10 September 2022*
Fulham 12:30 Chelsea 1-2
Bournemouth 15:00 Brighton 1-2
Leicester 15:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Liverpool 15:00 Wolves 2-0
Southampton 15:00 Brentford 1-0
Man City 17:30 Spurs 3-1
*Sunday 11 September 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Everton 2-0
West Ham 14:00 Newcastle 1-1
Crystal Palace 16:30 Man Utd 0-3
*Monday 12 September 2022*
Leeds 20:00 Nott'm Forest 1-1


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 6, 2022)

*Week 7 Fixtures
Saturday 10 September 2022*
Fulham 12:30 Chelsea 1-2
Bournemouth 15:00 Brighton 0-2
Leicester 15:00 Aston Villa 2-1
Liverpool 15:00 Wolves 3-1
Southampton 15:00 Brentford 1-1
Man City 17:30 Spurs 1-1
*Sunday 11 September 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Everton 4-1
West Ham 14:00 Newcastle 0-2
Crystal Palace 16:30 Man Utd 1-3
*Monday 12 September 2022*
Leeds 20:00 Nott'm Forest. 2-1 [/QUOTE]


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 6, 2022)

*Week 7 Fixtures
Saturday 10 September 2022*
Fulham 12:30 Chelsea 2-2
Bournemouth 15:00 Brighton 1-2
Leicester 15:00 Aston Villa 1-2
Liverpool 15:00 Wolves 2-0
Southampton 15:00 Brentford 2-2
Man City 17:30 Spurs 3-1
*Sunday 11 September 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Everton 2-0
West Ham 14:00 Newcastle 2-1
Crystal Palace 16:30 Man Utd 1-2
*Monday 12 September 2022*
Leeds 20:00 Nott'm Forest 2-1


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 6, 2022)

*Saturday* 
Fulham v Chelsea 1-2
Bournemouth v Brighton 0-2
Leicester v Aston Villa 0-1
Liverpool v Wolves 2-1
Southampton v Brentford 1-3
Man City v Tottenham 1-1
*Sunday* 
Arsenal v Everton 2-0
West Ham v Newcastle 2-1
Crystal Palace v Man United 1-2
*Monday* 
Leeds v Nottingham Forest 2-0


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 6, 2022)

*Saturday 10 September 2022*
Fulham 12:30 Chelsea 1-2
Bournemouth 15:00 Brighton 1-2
Leicester 15:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Liverpool 15:00 Wolves 3-0
Southampton 15:00 Brentford 2-2
Man City 17:30 Spurs 2-1
*Sunday 11 September 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Everton 2-0
West Ham 14:00 Newcastle 1-2
Crystal Palace 16:30 Man Utd 1-2
*Monday 12 September 2022*
Leeds 20:00 Nott'm Forest 2-2


----------



## Hogieefc (Sep 6, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Lowest scoring week so far with nobody achieving double figures.



*Week 7 Fixtures
Saturday 10 September 2022*
Fulham 12:30 Chelsea  1-2
Bournemouth 15:00 Brighton  2-2
Leicester 15:00 Aston Villa  2-1
Liverpool 15:00 Wolves  3-1
Southampton 15:00 Brentford  2-2
Man City 17:30 Spurs  3-2
*Sunday 11 September 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Everton  2-1
West Ham 14:00 Newcastle  1-2
Crystal Palace 16:30 Man Utd  0-1
*Monday 12 September 2022*
Leeds 20:00 Nott'm Forest  2-0
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 8, 2022)

Orikoru said:



*Saturday 10 September 2022*
Fulham 12:30 Chelsea 1-2
Bournemouth 15:00 Brighton 1-2
Leicester 15:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Liverpool 15:00 Wolves 3-0
Southampton 15:00 Brentford 2-2
Man City 17:30 Spurs 2-1
*Sunday 11 September 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Everton 2-0
West Ham 14:00 Newcastle 1-2
Crystal Palace 16:30 Man Utd 1-2
*Monday 12 September 2022*
Leeds 20:00 Nott'm Forest 2-2
		
Click to expand...

Changing Liverpool score to 2-1 Liverpool.


----------



## nickjdavis (Sep 9, 2022)

Weekend matches postponed.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 12, 2022)

I have no idea if these games will take place but just in case. (I also don't know why there's only 9 scheduled and not 10.)

*Week 8? Fixtures
Friday 16 September 2022*
Aston Villa 20:00 Southampton
Nott'm Forest 20:00 Fulham
*Saturday 17 September 2022*
Wolves 12:30 Man City
Newcastle 15:00 Bournemouth
Spurs 17:30 Leicester
*Sunday 18 September 2022*
Brentford 14:00 Arsenal
Everton 14:00 West Ham
Man Utd 14:00 Leeds
Chelsea 16:30 Liverpool


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 12, 2022)

*Week 8? Fixtures
Friday 16 September 2022*
Aston Villa 20:00 Southampton 1-2
Nott'm Forest 20:00 Fulham 1-2
*Saturday 17 September 2022*
Wolves 12:30 Man City 0-3
Newcastle 15:00 Bournemouth 2-0
Spurs 17:30 Leicester 3-1
*Sunday 18 September 2022*
Brentford 14:00 Arsenal 1-1
Everton 14:00 West Ham 1-3
Man Utd 14:00 Leeds 4-1
Chelsea 16:30 Liverpool 2-2


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 12, 2022)

*Week 8? Fixtures
Friday 16 September 2022*
Aston Villa 20:00 Southampton 1-0
Nott'm Forest 20:00 Fulham 1-1
*Saturday 17 September 2022*
Wolves 12:30 Man City 0-3
Newcastle 15:00 Bournemouth 2-0
Spurs 17:30 Leicester 2-0
*Sunday 18 September 2022*
Brentford 14:00 Arsenal 1-2
Everton 14:00 West Ham 1-1
Man Utd 14:00 Leeds 1-0
Chelsea 16:30 Liverpool 2-1


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 12, 2022)

*Week 8? Fixtures
Friday 16 September 2022*
Aston Villa 20:00 Southampton 1 - 1
Nott'm Forest 20:00 Fulham 2 - 2
*Saturday 17 September 2022*
Wolves 12:30 Man City 0 - 3
Newcastle 15:00 Bournemouth 2 - 1
Spurs 17:30 Leicester 3 - 0
*Sunday 18 September 2022*
Brentford 14:00 Arsenal 0 - 2
Everton 14:00 West Ham 1 - 1
Man Utd 14:00 Leeds 3 - 1
Chelsea 16:30 Liverpool 2 - 2


----------



## BrianM (Sep 12, 2022)

*Week 8? Fixtures
Friday 16 September 2022*
Aston Villa 20:00 Southampton 1-0
Nott'm Forest 20:00 Fulham 1-0
*Saturday 17 September 2022*
Wolves 12:30 Man City 0-3
Newcastle 15:00 Bournemouth 3-0
Spurs 17:30 Leicester 2-0
*Sunday 18 September 2022*
Brentford 14:00 Arsenal 0-2
Everton 14:00 West Ham 1-1
Man Utd 14:00 Leeds 2-0
Chelsea 16:30 Liverpool 2-1


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 12, 2022)

*Week 8? Fixtures
Friday 16 September 2022*
Aston Villa 20:00 Southampton 1-0
Nott'm Forest 20:00 Fulham 1-1
*Saturday 17 September 2022*
Wolves 12:30 Man City 0-3
Newcastle 15:00 Bournemouth 2-0
Spurs 17:30 Leicester 4-1
*Sunday 18 September 2022*
Brentford 14:00 Arsenal 1-0
Everton 14:00 West Ham 2-1
Man Utd 14:00 Leeds 4-0
Chelsea 16:30 Liverpool 3-1


----------



## fundy (Sep 12, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I have no idea if these games will take place but just in case. (I also don't know why there's only 9 scheduled and not 10.)

*Week 8? Fixtures
Friday 16 September 2022*
Aston Villa 20:00 Southampton
Nott'm Forest 20:00 Fulham
*Saturday 17 September 2022*
Wolves 12:30 Man City
Newcastle 15:00 Bournemouth
Spurs 17:30 Leicester
*Sunday 18 September 2022*
Brentford 14:00 Arsenal
Everton 14:00 West Ham
Man Utd 14:00 Leeds
Chelsea 16:30 Liverpool
		
Click to expand...


9 scheduled not 10 because theyve already cancelled Brighton v Palace because of the train strikes


----------



## fundy (Sep 12, 2022)

Couple more games on than i expected so have edited 

*Week 8? Fixtures
Friday 16 September 2022*
Aston Villa 20:00 Southampton 1-1
Nott'm Forest 20:00 Fulham 1-2
*Saturday 17 September 2022*
Wolves 12:30 Man City 0-3
Newcastle 15:00 Bournemouth 3-0
Spurs 17:30 Leicester 3-1
*Sunday 18 September 2022*
Brentford 14:00 Arsenal 2-2
Everton 14:00 West Ham 1-2
Man Utd 14:00 Leeds P-P
Chelsea 16:30 Liverpool P-P


----------



## 4LEX (Sep 12, 2022)

*Week 7 Fixtures*

* Saturday 10 September 2022*
Fulham 12:30 Chelsea 1-2
Bournemouth 15:00 Brighton 0-2
Leicester 15:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Liverpool 15:00 Wolves 3-1
Southampton 15:00 Brentford 0-0
Man City 17:30 Spurs 1-0

*Sunday 11 September 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Everton 3-0
West Ham 14:00 Newcastle 1-1
Crystal Palace 16:30 Man Utd 0-1

*Monday 12 September 2022*
Leeds 20:00 Nott'm Forest 2-1

Doing these for future reference, whenever the games get replaced!


----------



## 4LEX (Sep 12, 2022)

*Week 8? Fixtures*

* Friday 16 September 2022*
Aston Villa 20:00 Southampton 2-1
Nott'm Forest 20:00 Fulham 1-1

*Saturday 17 September 2022*
Wolves 12:30 Man City 0-3
Newcastle 15:00 Bournemouth 3-0
Spurs 17:30 Leicester 4-1

*Sunday 18 September 2022*
Brentford 14:00 Arsenal 2-2
Everton 14:00 West Ham 0-1
Man Utd 14:00 Leeds 3-1
Chelsea 16:30 Liverpool 2-2


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 12, 2022)

*Week 8? Fixtures
Friday 16 September 2022*
Aston Villa 20:00 Southampton 1-0
Nott'm Forest 20:00 Fulham 2-1
*Saturday 17 September 2022*
Wolves 12:30 Man City 0-4
Newcastle 15:00 Bournemouth 2-0
Spurs 17:30 Leicester 2-0
*Sunday 18 September 2022*
Brentford 14:00 Arsenal 1-3
Everton 14:00 West Ham 1-1
Man Utd 14:00 Leeds 3-2
Chelsea 16:30 Liverpool 2-2


----------



## Piece (Sep 13, 2022)

*Week 8? Fixtures
Friday 16 September 2022*
Aston Villa 20:00 Southampton 0-1
Nott'm Forest 20:00 Fulham 1-1
*Saturday 17 September 2022*
Wolves 12:30 Man City 1-2
Newcastle 15:00 Bournemouth 3-1
Spurs 17:30 Leicester 3-0
*Sunday 18 September 2022*
Brentford 14:00 Arsenal 0-2
Everton 14:00 West Ham 0-1


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 14, 2022)

*Week 8? Fixtures
Friday 16 September 2022*
Aston Villa 20:00 Southampton 1-1
Nott'm Forest 20:00 Fulham 1-2
*Saturday 17 September 2022*
Wolves 12:30 Man City 0-3
Newcastle 15:00 Bournemouth 3-1
Spurs 17:30 Leicester 2-1
*Sunday 18 September 2022*
Brentford 14:00 Arsenal 1-2
Everton 14:00 West Ham 1-2
Man Utd 14:00 Leeds
Chelsea 16:30 Liverpool


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 14, 2022)

(I also don't know why there's only 9 scheduled and not 10.)
Brighton v palace was pp because of the pending rail strike ,
*Week 8? Fixtures
Friday 16 September 2022*
Aston Villa 20:00 Southampton 1-2
Nott'm Forest 20:00 Fulham 0-2
*Saturday 17 September 2022*
Wolves 12:30 Man City 0-4
Newcastle 15:00 Bournemouth 2-0
Spurs 17:30 Leicester 2-1
*Sunday 18 September 2022*
Brentford 14:00 Arsenal 0-2
Everton 14:00 West Ham 0-0
Man Utd 14:00 Leeds 2-0
Chelsea 16:30 Liverpool 2-2


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 15, 2022)

4LEX said:



*Week 8? Fixtures*

* Friday 16 September 2022*
Aston Villa 20:00 Southampton 1-1
Nott'm Forest 20:00 Fulham 1-2

*Saturday 17 September 2022*
Wolves 12:30 Man City 1-4
Newcastle 15:00 Bournemouth 2-1
Spurs 17:30 Leicester 3-0

*Sunday 18 September 2022*
Brentford 14:00 Arsenal 1-3
Everton 14:00 West Ham 1-2
Man Utd 14:00 Leeds 2-0
Chelsea 16:30 Liverpool 2-1
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 15, 2022)

*Week 8? Fixtures
Friday 16 September 2022*
Aston Villa 20:00 Southampton 1-1
Nott'm Forest 20:00 Fulham 1-2
*Saturday 17 September 2022*
Wolves 12:30 Man City 1-3
Newcastle 15:00 Bournemouth 3-1
Spurs 17:30 Leicester 3-0
*Sunday 18 September 2022*
Brentford 14:00 Arsenal 1-1
Everton 14:00 West Ham 2-1
Man Utd 14:00 Leeds 3-1
Chelsea 16:30 Liverpool 1-1


----------



## nickjdavis (Sep 15, 2022)

*Week 8 Predictions
Friday 16 September 2022*
Aston Villa 20:00 Southampton 2-1
Nott'm Forest 20:00 Fulham 1-2

*Saturday 17 September 2022*
Wolves 12:30 Man City 0-3
Newcastle 15:00 Bournemouth 2-0
Spurs 17:30 Leicester 3-0

*Sunday 18 September 2022*
Brentford 14:00 Arsenal 1-2
Everton 14:00 West Ham 1-1
Man Utd 14:00 Leeds 2-1
Chelsea 16:30 Liverpool 1-1


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 16, 2022)

*Friday*
Aston Villa v Southampton 2-2
Nottingham Forest v Fulham 1-2
*Saturday*
Wolves v Man City 0-3
Newcastle v Bournemouth 3-1
Tottenham v Leicester 2-0
*Sunday*
Brentford v Arsenal 1-1
Everton v West Ham 1-2


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Orikoru (Sep 20, 2022)

Got a while for these now.

*WEEK 9 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 1 October 2022*
Arsenal 12:30 Spurs
Bournemouth 15:00 Brentford
Crystal Palace 15:00 Chelsea
Fulham 15:00 Newcastle
Liverpool 15:00 Brighton
Southampton 15:00 Everton
West Ham 17:30 Wolves
*Sunday 2 October 2022*
Man City 14:00 Man Utd
Leeds 16:30 Aston Villa
*Monday 3 October 2022*
Leicester 20:00 Nott'm Forest


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 20, 2022)

*Saturday 1 October 2022*
Arsenal 12:30 Spurs 2-2
Bournemouth 15:00 Brentford 1-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Chelsea 2-1
Fulham 15:00 Newcastle 1-1
Liverpool 15:00 Brighton 3-0
Southampton 15:00 Everton 0-0
West Ham 17:30 Wolves 2-0
*Sunday 2 October 2022*
Man City 14:00 Man Utd 3-2
Leeds 16:30 Aston Villa 2-1
*Monday 3 October 2022*
Leicester 20:00 Nott'm Forest 1-0


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 20, 2022)

*WEEK 9 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 1 October 2022*
Arsenal 12:30 Spurs 2-2
Bournemouth 15:00 Brentford 1-2
Crystal Palace 15:00 Chelsea 1-2
Fulham 15:00 Newcastle 1-1
Liverpool 15:00 Brighton 2-0
Southampton 15:00 Everton 1-2
West Ham 17:30 Wolves 3-1
*Sunday 2 October 2022*
Man City 14:00 Man Utd 4-1
Leeds 16:30 Aston Villa 2-1
*Monday 3 October 2022*
Leicester 20:00 Nott'm Forest 2-2

ill put early predictions in now just incase I forget


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 20, 2022)

*Saturday 1 October 2022*
Arsenal 12:30 Spurs 1-2
Bournemouth 15:00 Brentford 1-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Chelsea 0-1
Fulham 15:00 Newcastle 2-1
Liverpool 15:00 Brighton 3-0
Southampton 15:00 Everton 1-0
West Ham 17:30 Wolves 2-0
*Sunday 2 October 2022*
Man City 14:00 Man Utd 1-0
Leeds 16:30 Aston Villa 1-0
*Monday 3 October 2022*
Leicester 20:00 Nott'm Forest 0-0


----------



## Hogieefc (Sep 20, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Got a while for these now.

*WEEK 9 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 1 October 2022*
Arsenal 12:30 Spurs  2-1
Bournemouth 15:00 Brentford  1-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Chelsea  1-2
Fulham 15:00 Newcastle  2-1
Liverpool 15:00 Brighton  3-0
Southampton 15:00 Everton  0-1
West Ham 17:30 Wolves  1-1
*Sunday 2 October 2022*
Man City 14:00 Man Utd 2-0
Leeds 16:30 Aston Villa  2-0
*Monday 3 October 2022*
Leicester 20:00 Nott'm Forest  1-0
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 20, 2022)

*WEEK 9 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 1 October 2022*
Arsenal 12:30 Spurs 2 - 2
Bournemouth 15:00 Brentford 2 - 1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Chelsea 1 - 2
Fulham 15:00 Newcastle 1 - 1
Liverpool 15:00 Brighton 3 - 1
Southampton 15:00 Everton 2 - 0
West Ham 17:30 Wolves 1 - 0
*Sunday 2 October 2022*
Man City 14:00 Man Utd 3 - 1
Leeds 16:30 Aston Villa 2 - 2
*Monday 3 October 2022*
Leicester 20:00 Nott'm Forest 2 - 2


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 21, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Got a while for these now.

*WEEK 9 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 1 October 2022*
Arsenal 12:30 Spurs  1-1
Bournemouth 15:00 Brentford 3-3
Crystal Palace 15:00 Chelsea 0-3
Fulham 15:00 Newcastle 2-1
Liverpool 15:00 Brighton 2-2
Southampton 15:00 Everton 0-0
West Ham 17:30 Wolves 1-0
*Sunday 2 October 2022*
Man City 14:00 Man Utd 2-1
Leeds 16:30 Aston Villa 1-1
*Monday 3 October 2022*
Leicester 20:00 Nott'm Forest 2-0
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 28, 2022)

*Saturday*
Arsenal v Tottenham 1 - 0
Bournemouth v Brentford 0 - 1
Crystal Palace v Chelsea 0 - 1
Fulham v Newcastle 1 - 1
Liverpool v Brighton 2 - 0
Southampton v Everton 1 - 1
West Ham v Wolves 1 - 0
*Sunday*
Man City v Man United 2 - 0
Leeds v Aston Villa 2 - 1
*Monday*
Leicester v Nottingham Forest 2 - 0


----------



## nickjdavis (Sep 28, 2022)

*WEEK 9 PREDICTIONS*

*Saturday 1 October 2022*
Arsenal 12:30 Spurs 1-1
Bournemouth 15:00 Brentford 1-2
Crystal Palace 15:00 Chelsea 1-2
Fulham 15:00 Newcastle 2-1
Liverpool 15:00 Brighton 2-0
Southampton 15:00 Everton 1-1
West Ham 17:30 Wolves 1-0
*Sunday 2 October 2022*
Man City 14:00 Man Utd 2-1
Leeds 16:30 Aston Villa 1-1
*Monday 3 October 2022*
Leicester 20:00 Nott'm Forest 1-0


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 28, 2022)

*Saturday 1 October 2022*
Arsenal 12:30 Spurs 2-2
Bournemouth 15:00 Brentford 2-2
Crystal Palace 15:00 Chelsea 1-2
Fulham 15:00 Newcastle 1-2
Liverpool 15:00 Brighton 2-1
Southampton 15:00 Everton 
West Ham 17:30 Wolves 0-0
*Sunday 2 October 2022*
Man City 14:00 Man Utd 3-1
Leeds 16:30 Aston Villa 2-1
*Monday 3 October 2022*
Leicester 20:00 Nott'm Forest 1-1


----------



## BrianM (Sep 28, 2022)

*Saturday 1 October 2022*
Arsenal 12:30 Spurs 2-1
Bournemouth 15:00 Brentford 1-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Chelsea 0-2
Fulham 15:00 Newcastle 1-3
Liverpool 15:00 Brighton 3-0
Southampton 15:00 Everton 0-1
West Ham 17:30 Wolves 1-0
*Sunday 2 October 2022*
Man City 14:00 Man Utd 3-0
Leeds 16:30 Aston Villa 1-1
*Monday 3 October 2022*
Leicester 20:00 Nott'm Forest 1-2


----------



## fundy (Sep 28, 2022)

*WEEK 9 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 1 October 2022*
Arsenal 12:30 Spurs 4-1
Bournemouth 15:00 Brentford 0-2
Crystal Palace 15:00 Chelsea 1-1
Fulham 15:00 Newcastle 2-2
Liverpool 15:00 Brighton 2-0
Southampton 15:00 Everton 1-1
West Ham 17:30 Wolves 0-1
*Sunday 2 October 2022*
Man City 14:00 Man Utd 3-0
Leeds 16:30 Aston Villa 2-1
*Monday 3 October 2022*
Leicester 20:00 Nott'm Forest 3-2


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 28, 2022)

*WEEK 9 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 1 October 2022*
Arsenal 12:30 Spurs 2-1
Bournemouth 15:00 Brentford 1-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Chelsea 0-2
Fulham 15:00 Newcastle 1-2
Liverpool 15:00 Brighton 4-0
Southampton 15:00 Everton 1-1
West Ham 17:30 Wolves 2-1
*Sunday 2 October 2022*
Man City 14:00 Man Utd 3-1
Leeds 16:30 Aston Villa 1-0
*Monday 3 October 2022*
Leicester 20:00 Nott'm Forest 1-1


----------



## 4LEX (Sep 28, 2022)

*Saturday 1 October 2022*
Arsenal 12:30 Spurs 2-1
Bournemouth 15:00 Brentford 1-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Chelsea 0-1
Fulham 15:00 Newcastle 0-0
Liverpool 15:00 Brighton 3-1
Southampton 15:00 Everton 1-1
West Ham 17:30 Wolves 1-0

*Sunday 2 October 2022*
Man City 14:00 Man Utd 3-1
Leeds 16:30 Aston Villa 1-0

*Monday 3 October 2022*
Leicester 20:00 Nott'm Forest 2-1


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 29, 2022)

*Saturday 1 October 2022*
Arsenal 12:30 Spurs 2-3
Bournemouth 15:00 Brentford 2-2
Crystal Palace 15:00 Chelsea 1-0
Fulham 15:00 Newcastle 2-1
Liverpool 15:00 Brighton 3-0
Southampton 15:00 Everton 2-1
West Ham 17:30 Wolves 2-1
*Sunday 2 October 2022*
Man City 14:00 Man Utd 2-2
Leeds 16:30 Aston Villa 1-1
*Monday 3 October 2022*
Leicester 20:00 Nott'm Forest 2-1


----------



## Piece (Sep 30, 2022)

*WEEK 9 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 1 October 2022*
Arsenal 12:30 Spurs 2-1
Bournemouth 15:00 Brentford 1-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Chelsea 0-1
Fulham 15:00 Newcastle 1-1
Liverpool 15:00 Brighton 3-1
Southampton 15:00 Everton 0-1
West Ham 17:30 Wolves 1-1
*Sunday 2 October 2022*
Man City 14:00 Man Utd 2-0
Leeds 16:30 Aston Villa 1-0
*Monday 3 October 2022*
Leicester 20:00 Nott'm Forest 1-2


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 3, 2022)

Orikoru said:



*Saturday 1 October 2022*
Arsenal 12:30 Spurs 2-2
Bournemouth 15:00 Brentford 2-2
Crystal Palace 15:00 Chelsea 1-2
Fulham 15:00 Newcastle 1-2
Liverpool 15:00 Brighton 2-1
Southampton 15:00 Everton
West Ham 17:30 Wolves 0-0
*Sunday 2 October 2022*
Man City 14:00 Man Utd 3-1
Leeds 16:30 Aston Villa 2-1
*Monday 3 October 2022*
Leicester 20:00 Nott'm Forest 1-1
		
Click to expand...

How the hell did I manage to miss one game out? What a wally.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 4, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			How the hell did I manage to miss one game out? What a wally.
		
Click to expand...

Luckily didn't cost me too much!




*WEEK 10 FIXTURES
Saturday 8 October 2022*
Bournemouth 15:00 Leicester
Chelsea 15:00 Wolves
Man City 15:00 Southampton
Newcastle 15:00 Brentford
Brighton 17:30 Spurs
*Sunday 9 October 2022*
Crystal Palace 14:00 Leeds
West Ham 14:00 Fulham
Arsenal 16:30 Liverpool
Everton 19:00 Man Utd
*Monday 10 October 2022*
Nott'm Forest 20:00 Aston Villa


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 4, 2022)

*WEEK 10 FIXTURES
Saturday 8 October 2022*
Bournemouth 15:00 Leicester 1-2
Chelsea 15:00 Wolves 1-1
Man City 15:00 Southampton 4-0
Newcastle 15:00 Brentford 3-0
Brighton 17:30 Spurs 2-1
*Sunday 9 October 2022*
Crystal Palace 14:00 Leeds 2-1
West Ham 14:00 Fulham 2-1
Arsenal 16:30 Liverpool 3-1
Everton 19:00 Man Utd 1-1
*Monday 10 October 2022*
Nott'm Forest 20:00 Aston Villa 1-2


----------



## fundy (Oct 4, 2022)

Well it cant be worse than last week can it lol

*WEEK 10 FIXTURES
Saturday 8 October 2022*
Bournemouth 15:00 Leicester 1-3
Chelsea 15:00 Wolves 1-1
Man City 15:00 Southampton 7-0
Newcastle 15:00 Brentford 2-1
Brighton 17:30 Spurs 2-1
*Sunday 9 October 2022*
Crystal Palace 14:00 Leeds 3-1
West Ham 14:00 Fulham 2-1
Arsenal 16:30 Liverpool 2-2
Everton 19:00 Man Utd 1-1
*Monday 10 October 2022*
Nott'm Forest 20:00 Aston Villa 1-3


----------



## Swango1980 (Oct 4, 2022)

*WEEK 10 FIXTURES
Saturday 8 October 2022*
Bournemouth 15:00 Leicester 0-2
Chelsea 15:00 Wolves 3-0
Man City 15:00 Southampton 5-0
Newcastle 15:00 Brentford 2-1
Brighton 17:30 Spurs 2-1
*Sunday 9 October 2022*
Crystal Palace 14:00 Leeds 2-0
West Ham 14:00 Fulham 3-1
Arsenal 16:30 Liverpool 1-1
Everton 19:00 Man Utd 0-2
*Monday 10 October 2022*
Nott'm Forest 20:00 Aston Villa 0-0


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 4, 2022)

*WEEK 10 FIXTURES
Saturday 8 October 2022*
Bournemouth 15:00 Leicester 1-0
Chelsea 15:00 Wolves 2-1
Man City 15:00 Southampton 4-0
Newcastle 15:00 Brentford 2-1
Brighton 17:30 Spurs 0-1
*Sunday 9 October 2022*
Crystal Palace 14:00 Leeds 2-1
West Ham 14:00 Fulham 2-0
Arsenal 16:30 Liverpool 1-1
Everton 19:00 Man Utd 1-2
*Monday 10 October 2022*
Nott'm Forest 20:00 Aston Villa 1-0


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 4, 2022)

*WEEK 10 FIXTURES
Saturday 8 October 2022*
Bournemouth 15:00 Leicester 0-2
Chelsea 15:00 Wolves 3-0
Man City 15:00 Southampton 5-0
Newcastle 15:00 Brentford 2-1
Brighton 17:30 Spurs 1-1
*Sunday 9 October 2022*
Crystal Palace 14:00 Leeds 1-1
West Ham 14:00 Fulham 1-0
Arsenal 16:30 Liverpool 2-2
Everton 19:00 Man Utd 1-2
*Monday 10 October 2022*
Nott'm Forest 20:00 Aston Villa 1-1


----------



## Hogieefc (Oct 4, 2022)

*WEEK 10 FIXTURES
Saturday 8 October 2022*
Bournemouth 15:00 Leicester  0-1
Chelsea 15:00 Wolves  3-1
Man City 15:00 Southampton 4-0
Newcastle 15:00 Brentford  2-0
Brighton 17:30 Spurs  1-1
*Sunday 9 October 2022*
Crystal Palace 14:00 Leeds  2-2
West Ham 14:00 Fulham  2-1
Arsenal 16:30 Liverpool  1-1
Everton 19:00 Man Utd  1-1
*Monday 10 October 2022*
Nott'm Forest 20:00 Aston Villa  1-2


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 4, 2022)

*WEEK 10 FIXTURES
Saturday 8 October 2022*
Bournemouth 15:00 Leicester 1-2
Chelsea 15:00 Wolves 3-0
Man City 15:00 Southampton 6-0
Newcastle 15:00 Brentford 2-1
Brighton 17:30 Spurs 3-2
*Sunday 9 October 2022*
Crystal Palace 14:00 Leeds 0-1
West Ham 14:00 Fulham 1-1
Arsenal 16:30 Liverpool 2-1
Everton 19:00 Man Utd 1-2
*Monday 10 October 2022*
Nott'm Forest 20:00 Aston Villa 0-2


----------



## BrianM (Oct 4, 2022)

*WEEK 10 FIXTURES
Saturday 8 October 2022*
Bournemouth 15:00 Leicester 1-2
Chelsea 15:00 Wolves 3-0
Man City 15:00 Southampton 3-0
Newcastle 15:00 Brentford 2-0
Brighton 17:30 Spurs 1-3
*Sunday 9 October 2022*
Crystal Palace 14:00 Leeds 1-1
West Ham 14:00 Fulham 1-0
Arsenal 16:30 Liverpool 1-2
Everton 19:00 Man Utd 0-2
*Monday 10 October 2022*
Nott'm Forest 20:00 Aston Villa 1-2


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 4, 2022)

*WEEK 10 FIXTURES
Saturday 8 October 2022*
Bournemouth 15:00 Leicester 2-2
Chelsea 15:00 Wolves 3-0
Man City 15:00 Southampton 7-0
Newcastle 15:00 Brentford 2-0
Brighton 17:30 Spurs 1-2
*Sunday 9 October 2022*
Crystal Palace 14:00 Leeds 2-0
West Ham 14:00 Fulham 2-0
Arsenal 16:30 Liverpool 2-1
Everton 19:00 Man Utd 1-1
*Monday 10 October 2022*
ott'm Forest 20:00 Aston Villa 1-2


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 5, 2022)

*WEEK 10 FIXTURES
Saturday 8 October 2022*
Bournemouth 15:00 Leicester 2-2
Chelsea 15:00 Wolves 2-0
Man City 15:00 Southampton 4-0
Newcastle 15:00 Brentford 2-1
Brighton 17:30 Spurs 1-1
*Sunday 9 October 2022*
Crystal Palace 14:00 Leeds 2-1
West Ham 14:00 Fulham 1-1
Arsenal 16:30 Liverpool 1-1
Everton 19:00 Man Utd 1-2
*Monday 10 October 2022*
Nott'm Forest 20:00 Aston Villa 0-1


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 5, 2022)

*WEEK 10 FIXTURES
Saturday 8 October 2022*
Bournemouth 15:00 Leicester 2 - 1
Chelsea 15:00 Wolves 2 - 0
Man City 15:00 Southampton 3 - 0 
Newcastle 15:00 Brentford 3 - 2
Brighton 17:30 Spurs 1 - 1
*Sunday 9 October 2022*
Crystal Palace 14:00 Leeds 1 - 2
West Ham 14:00 Fulham 1 - 1
Arsenal 16:30 Liverpool 2 - 1
Everton 19:00 Man Utd 0 - 2
*Monday 10 October 2022*
Nott'm Forest 20:00 Aston Villa 1 - 2


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 6, 2022)

*Saturday* 
Bournemouth v Leicester 0-1
Chelsea v Wolves 2-0
Man City v Southampton 4-0
Newcastle v Brentford 2-0
Brighton v Tottenham 1-1
*Sunday* 
Crystal Palace v Leeds 1-1
West Ham v Fulham 3-1
Arsenal v Liverpool 2-1
Everton v Man United 1-2
*Monday* 
Nottingham Forest v Aston Villa 1-1


----------



## nickjdavis (Oct 6, 2022)

*WEEK 10 Predictions
Saturday 8 October 2022*
Bournemouth 15:00 Leicester 1-2
Chelsea 15:00 Wolves 2-0
Man City 15:00 Southampton 4-0
Newcastle 15:00 Brentford 2-2
Brighton 17:30 Spurs 2-2
*Sunday 9 October 2022*
Crystal Palace 14:00 Leeds 1-0
West Ham 14:00 Fulham 1-0
Arsenal 16:30 Liverpool 2-1
Everton 19:00 Man Utd 2-1
*Monday 10 October 2022*
Nott'm Forest 20:00 Aston Villa 0-1


----------



## Piece (Oct 6, 2022)

Relegation form for me, having been joint top in Week 1 

*WEEK 10 FIXTURES
Saturday 8 October 2022*
Bournemouth 15:00 Leicester 0-1
Chelsea 15:00 Wolves 2-0
Man City 15:00 Southampton 6-0
Newcastle 15:00 Brentford 3-2
Brighton 17:30 Spurs 1-1
*Sunday 9 October 2022*
Crystal Palace 14:00 Leeds 1-1
West Ham 14:00 Fulham 2-1
Arsenal 16:30 Liverpool 2-2
Everton 19:00 Man Utd 1-1
*Monday 10 October 2022*
Nott'm Forest 20:00 Aston Villa 1-2


----------



## 4LEX (Oct 7, 2022)

*WEEK 10 FIXTURES*

* Saturday 8 October 2022*
Bournemouth 15:00 Leicester 1-3
Chelsea 15:00 Wolves 3-0
Man City 15:00 Southampton 5-0
Newcastle 15:00 Brentford 2-1
Brighton 17:30 Spurs 2-2

*Sunday 9 October 2022*
Crystal Palace 14:00 Leeds 1-1
West Ham 14:00 Fulham 2-0
Arsenal 16:30 Liverpool 3-1
Everton 19:00 Man Utd 0-1

*Monday 10 October 2022*
Nott'm Forest 20:00 Aston Villa 0-1


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 11, 2022)

Homer popped up with a huge score which he has tended to do from time to time!

*Week 11
Friday 14 October 2022*
Brentford 20:00 Brighton
*Saturday 15 October 2022*
Leicester 12:30 Crystal Palace
Fulham 15:00 Bournemouth
Wolves 15:00 Nott'm Forest
Spurs 17:30 Everton
*Sunday 16 October 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 Chelsea
Leeds 14:00 Arsenal
Man Utd 14:00 Newcastle
Southampton 14:00 West Ham
Liverpool 16:30 Man City


----------



## fundy (Oct 11, 2022)

*Week 11
Friday 14 October 2022*
Brentford 20:00 Brighton 1-2
*Saturday 15 October 2022*
Leicester 12:30 Crystal Palace 1-3
Fulham 15:00 Bournemouth 2-0
Wolves 15:00 Nott'm Forest 2-0
Spurs 17:30 Everton 2-1
*Sunday 16 October 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 Chelsea 0-2
Leeds 14:00 Arsenal 1-3
Man Utd 14:00 Newcastle 2-2
Southampton 14:00 West Ham 0-2
Liverpool 16:30 Man City 1-4


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 11, 2022)

*Week 11
Friday 14 October 2022*
Brentford 20:00 Brighton 1-1
*Saturday 15 October 2022*
Leicester 12:30 Crystal Palace 1-0
Fulham 15:00 Bournemouth 2-0
Wolves 15:00 Nott'm Forest 2-0
Spurs 17:30 Everton 2-1
*Sunday 16 October 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 Chelsea 0-3
Leeds 14:00 Arsenal 0-2
Man Utd 14:00 Newcastle 2-1
Southampton 14:00 West Ham 0-1
Liverpool 16:30 Man City 1-2


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 11, 2022)

*Friday*
Brentford v Brighton 1-1
*Saturday*
Leicester v Crystal Palace 2-2
Fulham v Bournemouth 2-1
Wolves v Nottingham Forest 1-0
Tottenham v Everton 2-1
*Sunday*
Aston Villa v Chelsea 0-3
Leeds v Arsenal 1-2
Man United v Newcastle 2-2
Southampton v West Ham 0-2
Liverpool v Man City 1-3


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 11, 2022)

*Week 11
Friday 14 October 2022*
Brentford 20:00 Brighton 1-2
*Saturday 15 October 2022*
Leicester 12:30 Crystal Palace 1-2
Fulham 15:00 Bournemouth 2-1
Wolves 15:00 Nott'm Forest 1-1
Spurs 17:30 Everton 3-2
*Sunday 16 October 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 Chelsea 1-3
Leeds 14:00 Arsenal 1-4
Man Utd 14:00 Newcastle 1-2
Southampton 14:00 West Ham 1-3
Liverpool 16:30 Man City 2-5


----------



## Hogieefc (Oct 11, 2022)

Orikoru said:



View attachment 44748

Homer popped up with a huge score which he has tended to do from time to time!

*Week 11
Friday 14 October 2022*
Brentford 20:00 Brighton. 1-2
*Saturday 15 October 2022*
Leicester 12:30 Crystal Palace. 2-2
Fulham 15:00 Bournemouth. 2-1
Wolves 15:00 Nott'm Forest. 2-0
Spurs 17:30 Everton. 2-0
*Sunday 16 October 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 Chelsea. 0-2
Leeds 14:00 Arsenal. 1-1
Man Utd 14:00 Newcastle. 2-0
Southampton 14:00 West Ham. 0-1
Liverpool 16:30 Man City 1-3
		
Click to expand...


----------



## nickjdavis (Oct 11, 2022)

*Week 11 Predictions
Friday 14 October 2022*
Brentford 20:00 Brighton 1-2
*Saturday 15 October 2022*
Leicester 12:30 Crystal Palace 2-1
Fulham 15:00 Bournemouth 2-1
Wolves 15:00 Nott'm Forest 0-0
Spurs 17:30 Everton 3-1
*Sunday 16 October 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 Chelsea 0-3
Leeds 14:00 Arsenal 1-2
Man Utd 14:00 Newcastle 3-2
Southampton 14:00 West Ham 1-2
Liverpool 16:30 Man City 2-4


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 11, 2022)

*Week 11
Friday 14 October 2022*
Brentford 20:00 Brighton 1-1
*Saturday 15 October 2022*
Leicester 12:30 Crystal Palace 2-1
Fulham 15:00 Bournemouth 1-0
Wolves 15:00 Nott'm Forest 1-2
Spurs 17:30 Everton 2-0
*Sunday 16 October 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 Chelsea 1-3
Leeds 14:00 Arsenal 1-3
Man Utd 14:00 Newcastle 3-2
Southampton 14:00 West Ham 1-1
Liverpool 16:30 Man City 1-3


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 12, 2022)

*Week 11
Friday 14 October 2022*
Brentford 20:00 Brighton 1 - 2
*Saturday 15 October 2022*
Leicester 12:30 Crystal Palace 1 - 1
Fulham 15:00 Bournemouth 2 - 1
Wolves 15:00 Nott'm Forest 1 - 1
Spurs 17:30 Everton 2 - 0
*Sunday 16 October 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 Chelsea 1 - 2
Leeds 14:00 Arsenal 1 - 3
Man Utd 14:00 Newcastle 2 - 2
Southampton 14:00 West Ham 1 - 1
Liverpool 16:30 Man City 1 - 3


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 13, 2022)

*Friday 14 October 2022*
Brentford 20:00 Brighton 1-2
*Saturday 15 October 2022*
Leicester 12:30 Crystal Palace 2-2
Fulham 15:00 Bournemouth 2-2
Wolves 15:00 Nott'm Forest 1-0
Spurs 17:30 Everton 2-0
*Sunday 16 October 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 Chelsea 1-2
Leeds 14:00 Arsenal 1-3
Man Utd 14:00 Newcastle 1-1
Southampton 14:00 West Ham 1-2
Liverpool 16:30 Man City 1-3


----------



## BrianM (Oct 13, 2022)

*Week 11
Friday 14 October 2022*
Brentford 20:00 Brighton 1-2
*Saturday 15 October 2022*
Leicester 12:30 Crystal Palace 1-1
Fulham 15:00 Bournemouth 2-0
Wolves 15:00 Nott'm Forest 2-0
Spurs 17:30 Everton 2-0
*Sunday 16 October 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 Chelsea 0-3
Leeds 14:00 Arsenal 1-3
Man Utd 14:00 Newcastle 1-2
Southampton 14:00 West Ham 0-1
Liverpool 16:30 Man City 1-3


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 14, 2022)

*Week 11
Friday 14 October 2022*
Brentford 20:00 Brighton 1-3
*Saturday 15 October 2022*
Leicester 12:30 Crystal Palace 2-1
Fulham 15:00 Bournemouth 1-1
Wolves 15:00 Nott'm Forest 2-0
Spurs 17:30 Everton 2-0
*Sunday 16 October 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 Chelsea 0-2
Leeds 14:00 Arsenal 1-3
Man Utd 14:00 Newcastle 2-2
Southampton 14:00 West Ham 0-2
Liverpool 16:30 Man City 1-4


----------



## Piece (Oct 14, 2022)

*Week 11
Friday 14 October 2022*
Brentford 20:00 Brighton 1-1
*Saturday 15 October 2022*
Leicester 12:30 Crystal Palace 1-1
Fulham 15:00 Bournemouth 2-1
Wolves 15:00 Nott'm Forest 1-0
Spurs 17:30 Everton 2-0
*Sunday 16 October 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 Chelsea 0-2
Leeds 14:00 Arsenal 0-3
Man Utd 14:00 Newcastle 1-2
Southampton 14:00 West Ham 0-1
Liverpool 16:30 Man City 2-1


----------



## Swango1980 (Oct 14, 2022)

Orikoru said:



View attachment 44748

Homer popped up with a huge score which he has tended to do from time to time!

*Week 11
Friday 14 October 2022*
Brentford 20:00 Brighton
*Saturday 15 October 2022*
Leicester 12:30 Crystal Palace
Fulham 15:00 Bournemouth
Wolves 15:00 Nott'm Forest
Spurs 17:30 Everton
*Sunday 16 October 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 Chelsea
Leeds 14:00 Arsenal
Man Utd 14:00 Newcastle
Southampton 14:00 West Ham
Liverpool 16:30 Man City
		
Click to expand...

Did you miss my predictions? See Post 190


----------



## Swango1980 (Oct 14, 2022)

*Week 11
Friday 14 October 2022*
Brentford 20:00 Brighton 1-1
*Saturday 15 October 2022*
Leicester 12:30 Crystal Palace 1-0
Fulham 15:00 Bournemouth 2-2
Wolves 15:00 Nott'm Forest 0-0
Spurs 17:30 Everton 2-0
*Sunday 16 October 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 Chelsea 0-2
Leeds 14:00 Arsenal 1-2
Man Utd 14:00 Newcastle 2-1
Southampton 14:00 West Ham 1-0
Liverpool 16:30 Man City 1-3


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 14, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			Did you miss my predictions? See Post 190
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea how that happened.  Sorry.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 14, 2022)

*Week 11
Friday 14 October 2022*
Brentford 20:00 Brighton 2-1
*Saturday 15 October 2022*
Leicester 12:30 Crystal Palace 0-2
Fulham 15:00 Bournemouth 2-0
Wolves 15:00 Nott'm Forest 1-0
Spurs 17:30 Everton 3-0
*Sunday 16 October 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 Chelsea 0-2
Leeds 14:00 Arsenal 1-2
Man Utd 14:00 Newcastle 2-0
Southampton 14:00 West Ham 0-1
Liverpool 16:30 Man City 4-5


----------



## 4LEX (Oct 14, 2022)

*Week 11
 Friday 14 October 2022*
Brentford 20:00 Brighton 1-2

*Saturday 15 October 2022*
Leicester 12:30 Crystal Palace 1-1
Fulham 15:00 Bournemouth 0-0
Wolves 15:00 Nott'm Forest 1-0
Spurs 17:30 Everton 1-0

*Sunday 16 October 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 Chelsea 0-2
Leeds 14:00 Arsenal 1-3
Man Utd 14:00 Newcastle 2-1
Southampton 14:00 West Ham 0-1
Liverpool 16:30 Man City 1-3


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 17, 2022)

A real mixed bag of scoring from 3 to 13. 





*WEEK 12
Tuesday 18 October 2022*
Brighton 19:30 Nott'm Forest
Crystal Palace 20:15 Wolves
*Wednesday 19 October 2022*
Bournemouth 19:30 Southampton
Brentford 19:30 Chelsea
Liverpool 19:30 West Ham
Newcastle 19:30 Everton
Man Utd 20:15 Spurs
*Thursday 20 October 2022*
Fulham 19:30 Aston Villa
Leicester 20:15 Leeds


Sorry, not long to get these ones in! 

(I'll tag everyone just to make sure you don't miss it.)
@4LEX @Norrin Radd @Whereditgo @pokerjoke @HomerJSimpson @Swango1980 @ColchesterFC
@BrianM @Fade and Die @pauljames87 @Piece @Hogieefc @nickjdavis @fundy


----------



## Swango1980 (Oct 17, 2022)

*WEEK 12
Tuesday 18 October 2022*
Brighton 19:30 Nott'm Forest 2-0
Crystal Palace 20:15 Wolves 2-1
*Wednesday 19 October 2022*
Bournemouth 19:30 Southampton 1-0
Brentford 19:30 Chelsea 1-1
Liverpool 19:30 West Ham 2-0
Newcastle 19:30 Everton 3-0
Man Utd 20:15 Spurs 2-2
*Thursday 20 October 2022*
Fulham 19:30 Aston Villa 1-1
Leicester 20:15 Leeds 2-0


----------



## BrianM (Oct 17, 2022)

*WEEK 12
Tuesday 18 October 2022*
Brighton 19:30 Nott'm Forest 2-0
Crystal Palace 20:15 Wolves 1-0
*Wednesday 19 October 2022*
Bournemouth 19:30 Southampton 1-1
Brentford 19:30 Chelsea 1-3
Liverpool 19:30 West Ham 3-1
Newcastle 19:30 Everton 2-0
Man Utd 20:15 Spurs 1-1
*Thursday 20 October 2022*
Fulham 19:30 Aston Villa 1-0
Leicester 20:15 Leeds 1-0


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 17, 2022)

*Tuesday *
Brighton v Nottingham Forest 1-1
Crystal Palace v Wolves 2-1
*Wednesday* 
Bournemouth v Southampton 2-2
Brentford v Chelsea 1-3
Liverpool v West Ham 2-1
Newcastle v Everton 2-1
Man United v Tottenham 2-2
*Thursday* 
Fulham v Aston Villa 1-1
Leicester v Leeds 1-2


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 17, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			A real mixed bag of scoring from 3 to 13. 

View attachment 44855



*WEEK 12
Tuesday 18 October 2022*
Brighton 19:30 Nott'm Forest
Crystal Palace 20:15 Wolves
*Wednesday 19 October 2022*
Bournemouth 19:30 Southampton
Brentford 19:30 Chelsea
Liverpool 19:30 West Ham
Newcastle 19:30 Everton
Man Utd 20:15 Spurs
*Thursday 20 October 2022*
Fulham 19:30 Aston Villa
Leicester 20:15 Leeds


Sorry, not long to get these ones in!

(I'll tag everyone just to make sure you don't miss it.)
@4LEX @Norrin Radd @Whereditgo @pokerjoke @HomerJSimpson @Swango1980 @ColchesterFC
@BrianM @Fade and Die @pauljames87 @Piece @Hogieefc @nickjdavis @fundy

Click to expand...

The tag didn't come through how odd!

WEEK 12

Tuesday 18 October 2022

Brighton 19:30 Nott'm Forest 2-1

Crystal Palace 20:15 Wolves 1-1

Wednesday 19 October 2022

Bournemouth 19:30 Southampton 1-2

Brentford 19:30 Chelsea 2-1

Liverpool 19:30 West Ham 2-1

Newcastle 19:30 Everton 2-0

Man Utd 20:15 Spurs 1-2

Thursday 20 October 2022

Fulham 19:30 Aston Villa 3 - 1

Leicester 20:15 Leeds 1-2


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 17, 2022)

*WEEK 12
Tuesday 18 October 2022*
Brighton 19:30 Nott'm Forest 2-0
Crystal Palace 20:15 Wolves 1-0
*Wednesday 19 October 2022*
Bournemouth 19:30 Southampton 1-0
Brentford 19:30 Chelsea 1-2
Liverpool 19:30 West Ham 2-0
Newcastle 19:30 Everton 2-0
Man Utd 20:15 Spurs 1-1
*Thursday 20 October 2022*
Fulham 19:30 Aston Villa 1-0
Leicester 20:15 Leeds 0-0


----------



## fundy (Oct 17, 2022)

*WEEK 12
Tuesday 18 October 2022*
Brighton 19:30 Nott'm Forest 2-0
Crystal Palace 20:15 Wolves 1-1
*Wednesday 19 October 2022*
Bournemouth 19:30 Southampton 2-1
Brentford 19:30 Chelsea 1-2
Liverpool 19:30 West Ham 2-1
Newcastle 19:30 Everton 3-0
Man Utd 20:15 Spurs 1-1
*Thursday 20 October 2022*
Fulham 19:30 Aston Villa 2-1
Leicester 20:15 Leeds 2-2


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 17, 2022)

*WEEK 12
Tuesday 18 October 2022*
Brighton 19:30 Nott'm Forest 3-0
Crystal Palace 20:15 Wolves 1-0
*Wednesday 19 October 2022*
Bournemouth 19:30 Southampton 0-0
Brentford 19:30 Chelsea 0-2
Liverpool 19:30 West Ham 3-0
Newcastle 19:30 Everton 2-1
Man Utd 20:15 Spurs 2-2
*Thursday 20 October 2022*
Fulham 19:30 Aston Villa 1-1
Leicester 20:15 Leeds 1-1


----------



## nickjdavis (Oct 17, 2022)

*WEEK 12 Predictions
Tuesday 18 October 2022*
Brighton 19:30 Nott'm Forest 2-0
Crystal Palace 20:15 Wolves 1-0
*Wednesday 19 October 2022*
Bournemouth 19:30 Southampton 1-1
Brentford 19:30 Chelsea 1-2
Liverpool 19:30 West Ham 3-1
Newcastle 19:30 Everton 3-0
Man Utd 20:15 Spurs 1-2
*Thursday 20 October 2022*
Fulham 19:30 Aston Villa 2-0
Leicester 20:15 Leeds 1-1


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 17, 2022)

*WEEK 12
Tuesday 18 October 2022*
Brighton 19:30 Nott'm Forest 2-2
Crystal Palace 20:15 Wolves 1-0
*Wednesday 19 October 2022*
Bournemouth 19:30 Southampton 2-1
Brentford 19:30 Chelsea 1-2
Liverpool 19:30 West Ham 2-0
Newcastle 19:30 Everton 2-0
Man Utd 20:15 Spurs 2-1
*Thursday 20 October 2022*
Fulham 19:30 Aston Villa. 2-0
Leicester 20:15 Leeds 1-1


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 17, 2022)

*Tuesday 18 October 2022*
Brighton 19:30 Nott'm Forest 1-0
Crystal Palace 20:15 Wolves 1-0
*Wednesday 19 October 2022*
Bournemouth 19:30 Southampton 2-1
Brentford 19:30 Chelsea 1-2
Liverpool 19:30 West Ham 2-0
Newcastle 19:30 Everton 2-0
Man Utd 20:15 Spurs 1-1
*Thursday 20 October 2022*
Fulham 19:30 Aston Villa 2-2
Leicester 20:15 Leeds 1-1


----------



## Hogieefc (Oct 17, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			A real mixed bag of scoring from 3 to 13. 




*WEEK 12
Tuesday 18 October 2022*
Brighton 19:30 Nott'm Forest  2-1
Crystal Palace 20:15 Wolves  2-0
*Wednesday 19 October 2022*
Bournemouth 19:30 Southampton  2-2
Brentford 19:30 Chelsea 1-3
Liverpool 19:30 West Ham  3-1
Newcastle 19:30 Everton  1-1
Man Utd 20:15 Spurs  1-2
*Thursday 20 October 2022*
Fulham 19:30 Aston Villa  1-0
Leicester 20:15 Leeds 1-1
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 17, 2022)

*WEEK 12
Tuesday 18 October 2022*
Brighton 19:30 Nott'm Forest 2-1
Crystal Palace 20:15 Wolves 1-0
*Wednesday 19 October 2022*
Bournemouth 19:30 Southampton 1-1
Brentford 19:30 Chelsea 1-3
Liverpool 19:30 West Ham 3-1
Newcastle 19:30 Everton 2-1
Man Utd 20:15 Spurs 2-2
*Thursday 20 October 2022*
Fulham 19:30 Aston Villa 1-1
Leicester 20:15 Leeds 1-1


----------



## 4LEX (Oct 18, 2022)

*WEEK 12*

*Tuesday 18 October 2022*
Brighton 19:30 Nott'm Forest 2-0
Crystal Palace 20:15 Wolves 1-0

*Wednesday 19 October 2022*
Bournemouth 19:30 Southampton 1-1
Brentford 19:30 Chelsea 1-2
Liverpool 19:30 West Ham 2-1
Newcastle 19:30 Everton 1-0
Man Utd 20:15 Spurs 0-1

*Thursday 20 October 2022*
Fulham 19:30 Aston Villa 0-1
Leicester 20:15 Leeds 2-2


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 18, 2022)

Suspect I am a bit too late for the first two, only just got to my hotel after H4H

Brighton 19:30 Nott'm Forest 2 - 0
Crystal Palace 20:15 Wolves 2 - 1
*Wednesday 19 October 2022*
Bournemouth 19:30 Southampton 2 - 1
Brentford 19:30 Chelsea 0 - 2
Liverpool 19:30 West Ham 3 - 0
Newcastle 19:30 Everton 3 - 2
Man Utd 20:15 Spurs 2 - 2
*Thursday 20 October 2022*
Fulham 19:30 Aston Villa 1 - 1
Leicester 20:15 Leeds 2 - 1


----------



## Piece (Oct 18, 2022)

*WEEK 12
Tuesday 18 October 2022*
Brighto n 19:30 Nott'm Forest 😴
Crystal Palace 20:15 Wolves 😴
*Wednesday 19 October 2022*
Bournemouth 19:30 Southampton 2-1
Brentford 19:30 Chelsea 1-2
Liverpool 19:30 West Ham 2-0
Newcastle 19:30 Everton 1-0
Man Utd 20:15 Spurs 1-2
*Thursday 20 October 2022*
Fulham 19:30 Aston Villa 1-0
Leicester - Leeds 1-1


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 20, 2022)

*- - - - - - - - - - - - - - WEEK 13 FIXTURES - - - - - - - - - - - - - -*

* 
Saturday 22 October 2022*
Nott'm Forest 12:30 Liverpool
Everton 15:00 Crystal Palace
Man City 15:00 Brighton
Chelsea 17:30 Man Utd
*Sunday 23 October 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 Brentford
Leeds 14:00 Fulham
Southampton 14:00 Arsenal
Wolves 14:00 Leicester
Spurs 16:30 Newcastle
*Monday 24 October 2022*
West Ham 20:00 Bournemouth


----------



## Swango1980 (Oct 20, 2022)

*Saturday 22 October 2022*
Nott'm Forest 12:30 Liverpool 0-3
Everton 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-0
Man City 15:00 Brighton 2-1
Chelsea 17:30 Man Utd 1-1
*Sunday 23 October 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 Brentford 2-0
Leeds 14:00 Fulham 3-1
Southampton 14:00 Arsenal 0-1
Wolves 14:00 Leicester 1-0
Spurs 16:30 Newcastle 2-2
*Monday 24 October 2022*
West Ham 20:00 Bournemouth 3-0


----------



## nickjdavis (Oct 20, 2022)

*- - - - - - - - - - - - - - WEEK 13 PREDICTIONS - - - - - - - - - - - - - -*


*Saturday 22 October 2022*
Nott'm Forest 12:30 Liverpool 0-4
Everton 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-1
Man City 15:00 Brighton 3-0
Chelsea 17:30 Man Utd 2-2
*Sunday 23 October 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 Brentford 0-1
Leeds 14:00 Fulham 1-1
Southampton 14:00 Arsenal 0-2
Wolves 14:00 Leicester 1-1
Spurs 16:30 Newcastle 3-1
*Monday 24 October 2022*
West Ham 20:00 Bournemouth 2-0


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 20, 2022)

*Saturday 22 October 2022*
Nott'm Forest 12:30 Liverpool 0 - 2
Everton 15:00 Crystal Palace 1 - 0
Man City 15:00 Brighton 2 - 0
Chelsea 17:30 Man Utd 2 - 2
*Sunday 23 October 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 Brentford 2 - 1
Leeds 14:00 Fulham 3 - 2
Southampton 14:00 Arsenal 0 - 2
Wolves 14:00 Leicester 0 - 0
Spurs 16:30 Newcastle 1 - 1
*Monday 24 October 2022*
West Ham 20:00 Bournemouth 1 - 0


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 20, 2022)

*Saturday 22 October 2022*
Nott'm Forest 12:30 Liverpool 0-2
Everton 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-0
Man City 15:00 Brighton 2-0
Chelsea 17:30 Man Utd 2-1
*Sunday 23 October 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 Brentford 1-0
Leeds 14:00 Fulham 2-0
Southampton 14:00 Arsenal 0-1
Wolves 14:00 Leicester 2-1
Spurs 16:30 Newcastle 2-0
*Monday 24 October 2022*
West Ham 20:00 Bournemouth 1-0


----------



## Hogieefc (Oct 20, 2022)

Orikoru said:



*- - - - - - - - - - - - - - WEEK 13 FIXTURES - - - - - - - - - - - - - -*

* 
Saturday 22 October 2022*
Nott'm Forest 12:30 Liverpool. 0-3
Everton 15:00 Crystal Palace. 2-1
Man City 15:00 Brighton. 3-1
Chelsea 17:30 Man Utd. 1-1
*Sunday 23 October 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 Brentford. 1-1
Leeds 14:00 Fulham. 2-1
Southampton 14:00 Arsenal. 1-3
Wolves 14:00 Leicester. 2-2
Spurs 16:30 Newcastle. 2-1
*Monday 24 October 2022*
West Ham 20:00 Bournemouth. 2-0
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Piece (Oct 20, 2022)

*- - - - - - - - - - - - - - WEEK 13 FIXTURES - - - - - - - - - - - - - -*

*Saturday 22 October 2022*
Nott'm Forest 12:30 Liverpool 0-3
Everton 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
Man City 15:00 Brighton 4-0
Chelsea 17:30 Man Utd 1-1
*Sunday 23 October 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 Brentford 2-1
Leeds 14:00 Fulham 2-0
Southampton 14:00 Arsenal 0-2
Wolves 14:00 Leicester 1-1
Spurs 16:30 Newcastle 1-1
*Monday 24 October 2022*
West Ham 20:00 Bournemouth 2-0


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 20, 2022)

*Saturday 22 October 2022*
Nott'm Forest 12:30 Liverpool 0-2
Everton 15:00 Crystal Palace 0-0
Man City 15:00 Brighton 3-0
Chelsea 17:30 Man Utd 1-1
*Sunday 23 October 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 Brentford 2-2
Leeds 14:00 Fulham 2-2
Southampton 14:00 Arsenal 0-2
Wolves 14:00 Leicester 1-0
Spurs 16:30 Newcastle 1-1
*Monday 24 October 2022*
West Ham 20:00 Bournemouth 2-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 20, 2022)

*- - - - - - - - - - - - - - WEEK 13 FIXTURES - - - - - - - - - - - - - -*


*Saturday 22 October 2022*
Nott'm Forest 12:30 Liverpool 0-4
Everton 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-1
Man City 15:00 Brighton 3-0
Chelsea 17:30 Man Utd 2-2
*Sunday 23 October 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 Brentford 1-1
Leeds 14:00 Fulham 2-1
Southampton 14:00 Arsenal 0-2
Wolves 14:00 Leicester 1-1
Spurs 16:30 Newcastle 2-2
*Monday 24 October 2022*
West Ham 20:00 Bournemouth 2-0


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 21, 2022)

*WEEK 12 TABLE*

Well that was a challenging week. Swango made the best of it and jumps to 3rd.


----------



## Swango1980 (Oct 21, 2022)

Orikoru said:



*WEEK 12 TABLE*

Well that was a challenging week. Swango made the best of it and jumps to 3rd.

View attachment 44898

Click to expand...

My squad have really come together, under the Mourinho "it is us against the world" attitude, after the authorities inexplicably ignored our predictions not long ago


----------



## BrianM (Oct 21, 2022)

*Saturday 22 October 2022*
Nott'm Forest 12:30 Liverpool 0-3
Everton 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-0
Man City 15:00 Brighton 4-0
Chelsea 17:30 Man Utd 2-1
*Sunday 23 October 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 Brentford 1-0
Leeds 14:00 Fulham 1-2
Southampton 14:00 Arsenal 0-2
Wolves 14:00 Leicester 1-1
Spurs 16:30 Newcastle1-2
*Monday 24 October 2022*
West Ham 20:00 Bournemouth 2-0


----------



## fundy (Oct 21, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			My squad have really come together, under the Mourinho "it is us against the world" attitude, after the authorities inexplicably ignored our predictions not long ago 

Click to expand...


Im getting sacked in the morning 

*Saturday 22 October 2022*
Nott'm Forest 12:30 Liverpool 0-2
Everton 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-2
Man City 15:00 Brighton 3-0
Chelsea 17:30 Man Utd 1-1
*Sunday 23 October 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 Brentford 2-1
Leeds 14:00 Fulham 2-2
Southampton 14:00 Arsenal 0-2
Wolves 14:00 Leicester 1-1
Spurs 16:30 Newcastle 1-1
*Monday 24 October 2022*
West Ham 20:00 Bournemouth 1-1


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 21, 2022)

Orikoru said:



*- - - - - - - - - - - - - - WEEK 13 FIXTURES - - - - - - - - - - - - - -*

* 
Saturday 22 October 2022*
Nott'm Forest 12:30 Liverpool 0-2
Everton 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
Man City 15:00 Brighton 3-2
Chelsea 17:30 Man Utd 2-1
*Sunday 23 October 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 Brentford 0-2
Leeds 14:00 Fulham 0-2
Southampton 14:00 Arsenal 0-3
Wolves 14:00 Leicester 1-2
Spurs 16:30 Newcastle 2-2
*Monday 24 October 2022*
West Ham 20:00 Bournemouth 2-1
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 21, 2022)

*Saturday 22 October 2022*
Nott'm Forest 12:30 Liverpool 1-2
Everton 15:00 Crystal Palace 0-0
Man City 15:00 Brighton 4-0
Chelsea 17:30 Man Utd 1-1
*Sunday 23 October 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 Brentford 1-0
Leeds 14:00 Fulham 1-1
Southampton 14:00 Arsenal 1-2
Wolves 14:00 Leicester 1-0
Spurs 16:30 Newcastle 2-1
*Monday 24 October 2022*
West Ham 20:00 Bournemouth 3-0


----------



## 4LEX (Oct 21, 2022)

*Saturday 22 October 2022*
Nott'm Forest 12:30 Liverpool 0-3
Everton 15:00 Crystal Palace 0-0
Man City 15:00 Brighton 4-1
Chelsea 17:30 Man Utd 0-0

*Sunday 23 October 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 Brentford 1-1
Leeds 14:00 Fulham 2-1
Southampton 14:00 Arsenal 1-2
Wolves 14:00 Leicester 0-1
Spurs 16:30 Newcastle 1-0

*Monday 24 October 2022*
West Ham 20:00 Bournemouth 2-0


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 22, 2022)

*Saturday *
Nottingham Forest 0 V Liverpool 4
Everton 1 V Crystal palace 2
Man city 3 V Brighton 1
Chelsea 2 V Man U. 2
*Sunday* 
Aston Villa 1 V Brentford 1
Leeds 2 V Fulham 2
Southampton 0 V Arsenal 2
Wolves 0 V Leicester 1
Tottenham 2 V Newcastle 1
*Monday* 
West ham 3 V Bournemouth 0


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 22, 2022)

* - - - - - - - - - - - - - WEEK 13 FIXTURES - - - - - - - - - - - - - -*

Totally missed these but I won't be getting the first one right! I'd of had a Liverpool win so no change
* 
Saturday 22 October 2022*
Nott'm Forest 12:30 Liverpool (missed)
Everton 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-1
Man City 15:00 Brighton 3-1
Chelsea 17:30 Man Utd 1-2
*Sunday 23 October 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 Brentford 1-1
Leeds 14:00 Fulham 0-1
Southampton 14:00 Arsenal 1-2
Wolves 14:00 Leicester 1-1
Spurs 16:30 Newcastle 1-2
*Monday 24 October 2022*
West Ham 20:00 Bournemouth 3-1


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 24, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



* - - - - - - - - - - - - - WEEK 13 FIXTURES - - - - - - - - - - - - - -*

Totally missed these but I won't be getting the first one right! I'd of had a Liverpool win so no change
* 
Saturday 22 October 2022*
Nott'm Forest 12:30 Liverpool (missed)
Everton 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-1
Man City 15:00 Brighton 3-1
Chelsea 17:30 Man Utd 1-2
*Sunday 23 October 2022*
Aston Villa 14:00 Brentford 1-1
Leeds 14:00 Fulham 0-1
Southampton 14:00 Arsenal 1-2
Wolves 14:00 Leicester 1-1
Spurs 16:30 Newcastle 1-2
*Monday 24 October 2022*
West Ham 20:00 Bournemouth 3-1
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate you missed the deadline on the first three as you only posted 10 mins before kick-off.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 24, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Sorry mate you missed the deadline on the first three as you only posted 10 mins before kick-off. 

Click to expand...

Oh rats I thought was anytime before aha my bad. Shame the perfect score is gone 😂


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 25, 2022)

*WEEK 14*

*Saturday 29 October 2022*
Leicester 12:30 Man City
Bournemouth 15:00 Spurs
Brentford 15:00 Wolves
Brighton 15:00 Chelsea
Crystal Palace 15:00Southampton
Newcastle 15:00 Aston Villa
Fulham 17:30 Everton
Liverpool 19:45 Leeds
*Sunday 30 October 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Nott'm Forest
Man Utd 16:15 West Ham


----------



## fundy (Oct 25, 2022)

Get my answer in quickly before the board act....

*WEEK 14*

*Saturday 29 October 2022*
Leicester 12:30 Man City 0-4
Bournemouth 15:00 Spurs 1-2
Brentford 15:00 Wolves 1-1
Brighton 15:00 Chelsea 2-1
Crystal Palace 15:00Southampton 3-0
Newcastle 15:00 Aston Villa 2-2
Fulham 17:30 Everton 2-1
Liverpool 19:45 Leeds 3-1
*Sunday 30 October 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Nott'm Forest 2-0
Man Utd 16:15 West Ham 1-1


----------



## nickjdavis (Oct 25, 2022)

fundy said:



			Get my answer in quickly before the board act....
		
Click to expand...

I'm tempted to copy your predictions so I stay ahead.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 25, 2022)

*WEEK 14*

*Saturday 29 October 2022*
Leicester  Man City 0-3
Bournemouth 15:00 Spurs 1-2
Brentford 15:00 Wolves 1-0
Brighton 15:00 Chelsea 0-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Southampton 2-0
Newcastle 15:00 Aston Villa 2-1
Fulham 17:30 Everton 1-1
Liverpool 19:45 Leeds 3-1
*Sunday 30 October 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Nott'm Forest 2-0
Man Utd 16:15 West Ham 1-0


----------



## Swango1980 (Oct 25, 2022)

*WEEK 14*

*Saturday 29 October 2022*
Leicester 12:30 Man City 0-3
Bournemouth 15:00 Spurs 1-2
Brentford 15:00 Wolves 2-0
Brighton 15:00 Chelsea 2-1
Crystal Palace 15:00Southampton 1-0
Newcastle 15:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Fulham 17:30 Everton 1-1
Liverpool 19:45 Leeds 3-1
*Sunday 30 October 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Nott'm Forest 2-0
Man Utd 16:15 West Ham 2-1


----------



## nickjdavis (Oct 25, 2022)

*WEEK 14 PREDICTIONS*

*Saturday 29 October 2022*
Leicester 12:30 Man City 1-3
Bournemouth 15:00 Spurs 1-2
Brentford 15:00 Wolves 1-0
Brighton 15:00 Chelsea 1-2
Crystal Palace 15:00Southampton 1-0
Newcastle 15:00 Aston Villa 3-2
Fulham 17:30 Everton 2-1
Liverpool 19:45 Leeds 2-0
*Sunday 30 October 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Nott'm Forest 3-0
Man Utd 16:15 West Ham 2-1


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 25, 2022)

*WEEK 14*

*Saturday 29 October 2022*
Leicester 12:30 Man City 0-3
Bournemouth 15:00 Spurs 1-1
Brentford 15:00 Wolves 2-0
Brighton 15:00 Chelsea 1-2
Crystal Palace 15:00Southampton 2-0
Newcastle 15:00 Aston Villa 2-1
Fulham 17:30 Everton 2-1
Liverpool 19:45 Leeds 2-0
*Sunday 30 October 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Nott'm Forest 3-0
Man Utd 16:15 West Ham 2-0


----------



## Hogieefc (Oct 25, 2022)

*WEEK 14*

*Saturday 29 October 2022*
Leicester 12:30 Man City  2-3
Bournemouth 15:00 Spurs  1-2
Brentford 15:00 Wolves  2-0
Brighton 15:00 Chelsea  1-1
Crystal Palace 15:00Southampton  2-1
Newcastle 15:00 Aston Villa  2-0
Fulham 17:30 Everton  1-2
Liverpool 19:45 Leeds  3-1
*Sunday 30 October 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Nott'm Forest  4-1
Man Utd 16:15 West Ham  2-0


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 25, 2022)

*WEEK 14*

*Saturday 29 October 2022*
Leicester 12:30 Man City 1-3
Bournemouth 15:00 Spurs 0-3
Brentford 15:00 Wolves 1-1
Brighton 15:00 Chelsea 1-3
Crystal Palace 15:00Southampton 2-0
Newcastle 15:00 Aston Villa 2-1
Fulham 17:30 Everton 1-1
Liverpool 19:45 Leeds 3-2
*Sunday 30 October 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Nott'm Forest 2-1
Man Utd 16:15 West Ham 2-1


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 25, 2022)

No more repeats of last week 

*WEEK 14*

*Saturday 29 October 2022*
Leicester 12:30 Man City 0-4
Bournemouth 15:00 Spurs 1-2
Brentford 15:00 Wolves 2-1
Brighton 15:00 Chelsea 1-1
Crystal Palace 15:00Southampton 1-2
Newcastle 15:00 Aston Villa 3-1
Fulham 17:30 Everton 2-2
Liverpool 19:45 Leeds 2-0
*Sunday 30 October 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Nott'm Forest 2-1
Man Utd 16:15 West Ham 3-2


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 25, 2022)

*WEEK 14*

*Saturday 29 October 2022*
Leicester 12:30 Man City 1-3
Bournemouth 15:00 Spurs 2-2
Brentford 15:00 Wolves 0-0
Brighton 15:00 Chelsea 1-2
Crystal Palace 15:00Southampton 0-1
Newcastle 15:00 Aston Villa 3-1
Fulham 17:30 Everton 2-0
Liverpool 19:45 Leeds 2-0
*Sunday 30 October 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Nott'm Forest 2-0
Man Utd 16:15 West Ham 1-2


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 26, 2022)

*WEEK 14*

*Saturday 29 October 2022*
Leicester 12:30 Man City 0 - 3
Bournemouth 15:00 Spurs 1 - 2
Brentford 15:00 Wolves 1 - 1
Brighton 15:00 Chelsea 0 - 2
Crystal Palace 15:00Southampton 0 - 0
Newcastle 15:00 Aston Villa 2 - 0
Fulham 17:30 Everton 2 - 2
Liverpool 19:45 Leeds 3 - 1
*Sunday 30 October 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Nott'm Forest 3 - 0
Man Utd 16:15 West Ham 3 - 1


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 27, 2022)

*Saturday 29 October 2022*
Leicester 12:30 Man City 0-3
Bournemouth 15:00 Spurs 1-2
Brentford 15:00 Wolves 2-0
Brighton 15:00 Chelsea 0-2
Crystal Palace 15:00 Southampton 2-2
Newcastle 15:00 Aston Villa 3-1
Fulham 17:30 Everton 2-1
Liverpool 19:45 Leeds 2-0
*Sunday 30 October 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Nott'm Forest 2-1
Man Utd 16:15 West Ham 2-1


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 27, 2022)

*Saturday* 
Leicester v Man City 0-3
Bournemouth v Tottenham 0-2
Brentford v Wolves 1-1
Brighton v Chelsea 0-2
Crystal Palace v Southampton 2-1
Newcastle v Aston Villa 2-0
Fulham v Everton 2-2
Liverpool v Leeds 3-0
*Sunday* 
Arsenal v Nottingham Forest 2-0
Man United v West Ham 2-2


----------



## BrianM (Oct 28, 2022)

*WEEK 14*

*Saturday 29 October 2022*
Leicester 12:30 Man City 0-3
Bournemouth 15:00 Spurs 0-1
Brentford 15:00 Wolves 1-1
Brighton 15:00 Chelsea 1-2
Crystal Palace 15:00 Southampton 0-0
Newcastle 15:00 Aston Villa 2-0
Fulham 17:30 Everton 1-0
Liverpool 19:45 Leeds 3-0
*Sunday 30 October 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Nott'm Forest 3-0
Man Utd 16:15 West Ham 2-0


----------



## 4LEX (Oct 28, 2022)

*Saturday 29 October 2022*

Leicester 12:30 Man City 1-3
Bournemouth 15:00 Spurs 0-2
Brentford 15:00 Wolves 0-0
Brighton 15:00 Chelsea 1-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Southampton 2-1
Newcastle 15:00 Aston Villa 1-0
Fulham 17:30 Everton 2-1
Liverpool 19:45 Leeds 3-0

*Sunday 30 October 2022*

Arsenal 14:00 Nott'm Forest 3-0
Man Utd 16:15 West Ham 3-1


----------



## Piece (Oct 28, 2022)

*WEEK 14*

*Saturday 29 October 2022*
Leicester 12:30 Man City 0-3
Bournemouth 15:00 Spurs 0-1
Brentford 15:00 Wolves 2-0
Brighton 15:00 Chelsea 0-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Newcastle 15:00 Aston Villa 2-0
Fulham 17:30 Everton 1-2
Liverpool 19:45 Leeds 3-1
*Sunday 30 October 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Nott'm Forest 3-0
Man Utd 16:15 West Ham 2-1


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 31, 2022)

I thought I'd give you all a chance to catch up. 👀


*WEEK 15 FIXTURES
Saturday 5 November 2022*
Leeds 15:00 Bournemouth
Man City 15:00 Fulham
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Brentford
Wolves 15:00 Brighton
Everton 17:30 Leicester
*Sunday 6 November 2022*
Chelsea 12:00 Arsenal
Aston Villa 14:00 Man Utd
Southampton 14:00 Newcastle
West Ham 14:00 Crystal Palace
Spurs 16:30 Liverpool


----------



## Swango1980 (Oct 31, 2022)

*WEEK 15 FIXTURES
Saturday 5 November 2022*
Leeds 15:00 Bournemouth 2-0
Man City 15:00 Fulham 4-0
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Brentford 1-0
Wolves 15:00 Brighton 0-2
Everton 17:30 Leicester 2-1
*Sunday 6 November 2022*
Chelsea 12:00 Arsenal 1-1
Aston Villa 14:00 Man Utd 0-2
Southampton 14:00 Newcastle 1-3
West Ham 14:00 Crystal Palace 2-2
Spurs 16:30 Liverpool 2-0


----------



## fundy (Oct 31, 2022)

*WEEK 15 FIXTURES
Saturday 5 November 2022*
Leeds 15:00 Bournemouth 2-2
Man City 15:00 Fulham 3-0
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Brentford 1-1
Wolves 15:00 Brighton 1-2
Everton 17:30 Leicester 2-1
*Sunday 6 November 2022*
Chelsea 12:00 Arsenal 0-1
Aston Villa 14:00 Man Utd 1-1
Southampton 14:00 Newcastle 0-2
West Ham 14:00 Crystal Palace 1-0
Spurs 16:30 Liverpool 2-2


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 31, 2022)

*WEEK 15 FIXTURES
Saturday 5 November 2022*
Leeds 15:00 Bournemouth 2 - 0
Man City 15:00 Fulham 5 - 0
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Brentford 1 - 1
Wolves 15:00 Brighton 0 - 1
Everton 17:30 Leicester 1 - 0
*Sunday 6 November 2022*
Chelsea 12:00 Arsenal 1 - 2
Aston Villa 14:00 Man Utd 0 - 2
Southampton 14:00 Newcastle 0 - 2
West Ham 14:00 Crystal Palace 1 - 1
Spurs 16:30 Liverpool 2 - 2


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 31, 2022)

*WEEK 15 FIXTURES
Saturday 5 November 2022*
Leeds 15:00 Bournemouth 2-0
Man City 15:00 Fulham 3-0
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Brentford 2-1
Wolves 15:00 Brighton 1-2
Everton 17:30 Leicester 1-1
*Sunday 6 November 2022*
Chelsea 12:00 Arsenal 2-1
Aston Villa 14:00 Man Utd 0-1
Southampton 14:00 Newcastle 1-2
West Ham 14:00 Crystal Palace 2-0
Spurs 16:30 Liverpool 2-1


----------



## Hogieefc (Oct 31, 2022)

Orikoru said:



View attachment 44993

I thought I'd give you all a chance to catch up. 👀


*WEEK 15 FIXTURES
Saturday 5 November 2022*
Leeds 15:00 Bournemouth 2-1
Man City 15:00 Fulham. 2-0
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Brentford. 1-1
Wolves 15:00 Brighton. 1-2
Everton 17:30 Leicester. 2-1
*Sunday 6 November 2022*
Chelsea 12:00 Arsenal. 0-2
Aston Villa 14:00 Man Utd. 0-2
Southampton 14:00 Newcastle. 0-1
West Ham 14:00 Crystal Palace. 2-1
Spurs 16:30 Liverpool 3-2
		
Click to expand...


----------



## nickjdavis (Oct 31, 2022)

*WEEK 15 PREDICTIONS
Saturday 5 November 2022*
Leeds 15:00 Bournemouth 2-1
Man City 15:00 Fulham 3-1
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Brentford 0-1
Wolves 15:00 Brighton 0-2
Everton 17:30 Leicester 2-1
*Sunday 6 November 2022*
Chelsea 12:00 Arsenal 1-1
Aston Villa 14:00 Man Utd 0-2
Southampton 14:00 Newcastle 0-3
West Ham 14:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
Spurs 16:30 Liverpool 2-1


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 31, 2022)

*WEEK 15 FIXTURES
Saturday 5 November 2022*
Leeds 15:00 Bournemouth 1-1
Man City 15:00 Fulham 3-1
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Brentford 1-2
Wolves 15:00 Brighton 1-2
Everton 17:30 Leicester 2-2
*Sunday 6 November 2022*
Chelsea 12:00 Arsenal 1-3
Aston Villa 14:00 Man Utd 1-2
Southampton 14:00 Newcastle 1-3
West Ham 14:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
Spurs 16:30 Liverpool 1-1


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 31, 2022)

*WEEK 15 FIXTURES
Saturday 5 November 2022*
Leeds 15:00 Bournemouth 2-0
Man City 15:00 Fulham 2-1
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Brentford 2-2
Wolves 15:00 Brighton 0-2
Everton 17:30 Leicester 1-1
Chelsea.  Arsenal 1-3
Aston Villa 14:00 Man Utd 0-2
Southampton 14:00 Newcastle 0-2
West Ham 14:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
Spurs 16:30 Liverpool 2-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 31, 2022)

*WEEK 15 FIXTURES
Saturday 5 November 2022*
Leeds 15:00 Bournemouth 2-1
Man City 15:00 Fulham 3-0
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Brentford 1-1
Wolves 15:00 Brighton 1-2
Everton 17:30 Leicester 1-1
*Sunday 6 November 2022*
Chelsea 12:00 Arsenal 1-1
Aston Villa 14:00 Man Utd 0-3
Southampton 14:00 Newcastle 0-3
West Ham 14:00 Crystal Palace 1-1
Spurs 16:30 Liverpool 2-2


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 1, 2022)

*WEEK 15 FIXTURES
Saturday 5 November 2022*
Leeds 15:00 Bournemouth 2-0
Man City 15:00 Fulham 3-0
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Brentford 1-1
Wolves 15:00 Brighton 1-0
Everton 17:30 Leicester 2-1
*Sunday 6 November 2022*
Chelsea 12:00 Arsenal 1-1
Aston Villa 14:00 Man Utd 0-2
Southampton 14:00 Newcastle 0-2
West Ham 14:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
Spurs 16:30 Liverpool 1-1


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 1, 2022)

*Saturday *
Leeds v Bournemouth 2 - 0
Man City v Fulham 2 - 0
Nottingham Forest v Brentford 1 - 2
Wolves v Brighton 1 - 1
Everton v Leicester 1 - 1
*Sunday *
Chelsea v Arsenal 1 - 0
Aston Villa v Man United 0 - 1
Southampton v Newcastle 0 - 1
West Ham v Crystal Palace 1 - 0
Tottenham v Liverpool 1 - 2


----------



## BrianM (Nov 1, 2022)

*WEEK 15 FIXTURES
Saturday 5 November 2022*
Leeds 15:00 Bournemouth 1-0
Man City 15:00 Fulham 4-0
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Brentford 0-1
Wolves 15:00 Brighton 1-1
Everton 17:30 Leicester 1-1
*Sunday 6 November 2022*
Chelsea 12:00 Arsenal 1-1
Aston Villa 14:00 Man Utd 0-3
Southampton 14:00 Newcastle 1-3
West Ham 14:00 Crystal Palace 2-0
Spurs 16:30 Liverpool 1-2


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 3, 2022)

*Saturday 5 November 2022*
Leeds 15:00 Bournemouth 2-1
Man City 15:00 Fulham 3-0
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Brentford 1-0
Wolves 15:00 Brighton 0-1
Everton 17:30 Leicester 2-2
*Sunday 6 November 2022*
Chelsea 12:00 Arsenal 1-1
Aston Villa 14:00 Man Utd 1-2
Southampton 14:00 Newcastle 0-2
West Ham 14:00 Crystal Palace 1-1
Spurs 16:30 Liverpool 1-1


----------



## 4LEX (Nov 3, 2022)

*WEEK 15 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 5 November 2022*

Leeds 15:00 Bournemouth 2-1
Man City 15:00 Fulham 4-0
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Brentford 1-1
Wolves 15:00 Brighton 0-2
Everton 17:30 Leicester 1-2
*Sunday 6 November 2022*

Chelsea 12:00 Arsenal 1-1
Aston Villa 14:00 Man Utd 0-1
Southampton 14:00 Newcastle 1-2
West Ham 14:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
Spurs 16:30 Liverpool 1-2


----------



## Piece (Nov 5, 2022)

*WEEK 15 FIXTURES
Saturday 5 November 2022*
Leeds 15:00 Bournemouth 1-1
Man City 15:00 Fulham 4-2
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Brentford 2-1
Wolves 15:00 Brighton 1-1
Everton 17:30 Leicester 1-1
*Sunday 6 November 2022*
Chelsea 12:00 Arsenal 1-1
Aston Villa 14:00 Man Utd 0-2
Southampton 14:00 Newcastle 0-1
West Ham 14:00 Crystal Palace 0-0
Spurs 16:30 Liverpool 2-1

Thought I'd posted this. 🤐 Was in my preview...


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 7, 2022)

This is fast becoming a Spursesque bottlejob from me.





*WEEK 16
Saturday 12 November 2022*
Man City 12:30 Brentford
Bournemouth 15:00 Everton
Liverpool 15:00 Southampton
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Crystal Palace
Spurs 15:00 Leeds
West Ham 15:00 Leicester
Newcastle 17:30 Chelsea
Wolves 19:45 Arsenal
*Sunday 13 November 2022*
Brighton 14:00 Aston Villa
Fulham 16:30 Man Utd


----------



## Hogieefc (Nov 7, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			This is fast becoming a Spursesque bottlejob from me.

View attachment 45068



*WEEK 16
Saturday 12 November 2022*
Man City 12:30 Brentford. 3-1
Bournemouth 15:00 Everton. 1-2
Liverpool 15:00 Southampton. 3-0
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-2
Spurs 15:00 Leeds. 2-0
West Ham 15:00 Leicester. 1-2
Newcastle 17:30 Chelsea 2-1
Wolves 19:45 Arsenal. 0-3
*Sunday 13 November 2022*
Brighton 14:00 Aston Villa 2-2
Fulham 16:30 Man Utd. 1-1
		
Click to expand...


----------



## fundy (Nov 7, 2022)

Oh dear, Board have given me their backing as I climb off the bottom by getting my own sides result right lol

*WEEK 16
Saturday 12 November 2022*
Man City 12:30 Brentford 5-0
Bournemouth 15:00 Everton 2-1
Liverpool 15:00 Southampton 2-0
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-2
Spurs 15:00 Leeds 2-2
West Ham 15:00 Leicester 1-1
Newcastle 17:30 Chelsea 2-0
Wolves 19:45 Arsenal 1-2
*Sunday 13 November 2022*
Brighton 14:00 Aston Villa 2-0
Fulham 16:30 Man Utd 2-1


----------



## nickjdavis (Nov 7, 2022)

I think I need investment from a despicable regime somewhere.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 7, 2022)

Top score ,only one in double figures 😱👍
*WEEK 16
Saturday 12 November 2022*
Man City 12:30 Brentford 4-0
Bournemouth 15:00 Everton 0-0
Liverpool 15:00 Southampton 5-0
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-2
Spurs 15:00 Leeds 1-1
West Ham 15:00 Leicester 1-2
Newcastle 17:30 Chelsea 2-2
Wolves 19:45 Arsenal 0-2
*Sunday 13 November 2022*
Brighton 14:00 Aston Villa 2-0
Fulham 16:30 Man Utd 2-2


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 7, 2022)

*WEEK 16
Saturday 12 November 2022*
Man City 12:30 Brentford 3-0
Bournemouth 15:00 Everton 1-0
Liverpool 15:00 Southampton 2-0
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-2
Spurs 15:00 Leeds 1-0
West Ham 15:00 Leicester 1-0
Newcastle 17:30 Chelsea 1-1
Wolves 19:45 Arsenal 0-2
*Sunday 13 November 2022*
Brighton 14:00 Aston Villa 2-0
Fulham 16:30 Man Utd 1-2


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 7, 2022)

*WEEK 16
Saturday 12 November 2022*
Man City 12:30 Brentford 4-0
Bournemouth 15:00 Everton 2-1
Liverpool 15:00 Southampton 3-0
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-1
Spurs 15:00 Leeds 3-1
West Ham 15:00 Leicester 2-0
Newcastle 17:30 Chelsea 2-1
Wolves 19:45 Arsenal 0-1
*Sunday 13 November 2022*
Brighton 14:00 Aston Villa 2-0
Fulham 16:30 Man Utd 1-1


----------



## Whereditgo (Nov 7, 2022)

*WEEK 16
Saturday 12 November 2022*
Man City 12:30 Brentford 3 - 1
Bournemouth 15:00 Everton 2 - 1
Liverpool 15:00 Southampton 2 - 0
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Crystal Palace 0 - 1
Spurs 15:00 Leeds 2 - 2
West Ham 15:00 Leicester 2 - 1
Newcastle 17:30 Chelsea 3 - 2
Wolves 19:45 Arsenal 1 - 3
*Sunday 13 November 2022*
Brighton 14:00 Aston Villa 2 - 0
Fulham 16:30 Man Utd 1 - 3


----------



## Piece (Nov 7, 2022)

Right, let's get this in early so I don't miss another block! 

*WEEK 16
Saturday 12 November 2022*
Man City 12:30 Brentford 4-0
Bournemouth 15:00 Everton 2-1
Liverpool 15:00 Southampton 4-0
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Crystal Palace 0-1
Spurs 15:00 Leeds 2-1
West Ham 15:00 Leicester 0-1
Newcastle 17:30 Chelsea 2-1
Wolves 19:45 Arsenal 0-2
*Sunday 13 November 2022*
Brighton 14:00 Aston Villa 2-2
Fulham 16:30 Man Utd 1-2


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 7, 2022)

*WEEK 16
Saturday 12 November 2022*
Man City 12:30 Brentford 3-1
Bournemouth 15:00 Everton 2-2
Liverpool 15:00 Southampton 3-1
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-2
Spurs 15:00 Leeds 2-1
West Ham 15:00 Leicester 2-2
Newcastle 17:30 Chelsea 2-1
Wolves 19:45 Arsenal 1-3
*Sunday 13 November 2022*
Brighton 14:00 Aston Villa 2-1
Fulham 16:30 Man Utd 2-2


----------



## BrianM (Nov 8, 2022)

*WEEK 16
Saturday 12 November 2022*
Man City 12:30 Brentford 4-0
Bournemouth 15:00 Everton 0-1
Liverpool 15:00 Southampton 3-1
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-1
Spurs 15:00 Leeds 2-0
West Ham 15:00 Leicester 1-1
Newcastle 17:30 Chelsea 1-0
Wolves 19:45 Arsenal 0-2
*Sunday 13 November 2022*
Brighton 14:00 Aston Villa 1-2
Fulham 16:30 Man Utd 1-2


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 8, 2022)

*WEEK 16
Saturday 12 November 2022*
Man City 12:30 Brentford 4-0
Bournemouth 15:00 Everton 1-1
Liverpool 15:00 Southampton 3-0
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-2
Spurs 15:00 Leeds
West Ham 15:00 Leicester 1-1
Newcastle 17:30 Chelsea 2-1
Wolves 19:45 Arsenal 0-2
*Sunday 13 November 2022*
Brighton 14:00 Aston Villa 2-2
Fulham 16:30 Man Utd 1-3


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 10, 2022)

*Saturday* 
Man City v Brentford 3-0
Bournemouth v Everton 1-2
Liverpool v Southampton 2-0
Nottingham Forest v Crystal Palace 1-1
Tottenham v Leeds 3-1
West Ham v Leicester 1-2
Newcastle v Chelsea 1-2
Wolves v Arsenal 0-2
*Sunday* 
Brighton v Aston Villa 3-1
Fulham v Man United 0-2


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 10, 2022)

*Saturday 12 November 2022*
Man City 12:30 Brentford 3-1
Bournemouth 15:00 Everton 1-1
Liverpool 15:00 Southampton 3-0
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-2
Spurs 15:00 Leeds 2-1
West Ham 15:00 Leicester 1-2
Newcastle 17:30 Chelsea 2-1
Wolves 19:45 Arsenal 0-2
*Sunday 13 November 2022*
Brighton 14:00 Aston Villa 2-0
Fulham 16:30 Man Utd 2-2


----------



## Swango1980 (Nov 10, 2022)

*Saturday 12 November 2022*
Man City 12:30 Brentford 3-0
Bournemouth 15:00 Everton 1-0
Liverpool 15:00 Southampton 3-0
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-1
Spurs 15:00 Leeds 3-2
West Ham 15:00 Leicester 2-2
Newcastle 17:30 Chelsea 1-0
Wolves 19:45 Arsenal 0-1
*Sunday 13 November 2022*
Brighton 14:00 Aston Villa 2-0
Fulham 16:30 Man Utd 1-2


----------



## 4LEX (Nov 11, 2022)

*WEEK 16*

*Saturday 12 November 2022*
Man City 12:30 Brentford 3-0
Bournemouth 15:00 Everton 1-1
Liverpool 15:00 Southampton 4-0
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-1
Spurs 15:00 Leeds 2-1
West Ham 15:00 Leicester 1-0
Newcastle 17:30 Chelsea 2-1
Wolves 19:45 Arsenal 0-2

*Sunday 13 November 2022*
Brighton 14:00 Aston Villa 2-1
Fulham 16:30 Man Utd 1-3


----------



## nickjdavis (Nov 12, 2022)

I seem to have forgotten my predictions this week 

But think I can at least have a go at these three games...
*Saturday 12 November 2022* 
Wolves 19:45 Arsenal 0-3

*Sunday 13 November 2022*
Brighton 14:00 Aston Villa 2-1
Fulham 16:30 Man Utd 1-2


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 14, 2022)

@BrianM with a huge score to leave us on an exciting cliffhanger going into the World Cup break...


----------



## fundy (Nov 14, 2022)

Top effort Brian

Not surprisingly Ive been sacked this morning after the boards show of support  Poppy the dog is the interim manager and likely to do a far better job haha


----------



## nickjdavis (Nov 14, 2022)

I had one of my better weeks, despite only predicting 3 results!!!!


----------



## BrianM (Nov 14, 2022)

Orikoru said:



@BrianM with a huge score to leave us on an exciting cliffhanger going into the World Cup break...

View attachment 45149

Click to expand...

Normally only score that high on the golf course 😂😂
Hopefully I’ll push on after the World Cup 🤣🤣


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 19, 2022)

*WEEK 17
Monday 26 December 2022*
Brentford 12:30 Spurs
Crystal Palace 15:00 Fulham
Everton 15:00 Wolves
Leicester 15:00 Newcastle
Southampton 15:00 Brighton
Aston Villa 17:30 Liverpool
Arsenal 20:00 West Ham
*Tuesday 27 December 2022*
Chelsea 17:30 Bournemouth
Man Utd 20:00 Nott'm Forest
*Wednesday 28 December 2022*
Leeds 20:00 Man City


----------



## Hogieefc (Dec 19, 2022)

*WEEK 17
Monday 26 December 2022*
Brentford 12:30 Spurs  1-2
Crystal Palace 15:00 Fulham  2-2
Everton 15:00 Wolves  1-1
Leicester 15:00 Newcastle  1-2
Southampton 15:00 Brighton  0-2
Aston Villa 17:30 Liverpool  1-3
Arsenal 20:00 West Ham  2-0
*Tuesday 27 December 2022*
Chelsea 17:30 Bournemouth  3-0
Man Utd 20:00 Nott'm Forest  2-0
*Wednesday 28 December 2022*
Leeds 20:00 Man City  1-3


----------



## Swango1980 (Dec 19, 2022)

*WEEK 17
Monday 26 December 2022*
Brentford 12:30 Spurs 1-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Fulham 2-0
Everton 15:00 Wolves 1-1
Leicester 15:00 Newcastle 1-0
Southampton 15:00 Brighton 3-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Liverpool 0-2
Arsenal 20:00 West Ham 2-0
*Tuesday 27 December 2022*
Chelsea 17:30 Bournemouth 2-1
Man Utd 20:00 Nott'm Forest 3-0
*Wednesday 28 December 2022*
Leeds 20:00 Man City 1-4


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 19, 2022)

*WEEK 17
Monday 26 December 2022*
Brentford 12:30 Spurs 1-2
Crystal Palace 15:00 Fulham 2-2
Everton 15:00 Wolves 1-0
Leicester 15:00 Newcastle 2-3
Southampton 15:00 Brighton 1-2
Aston Villa 17:30 Liverpool 1-2
Arsenal 20:00 West Ham 2-1
*Tuesday 27 December 2022*
Chelsea 17:30 Bournemouth 1-0
Man Utd 20:00 Nott'm Forest 2-0
*Wednesday 28 December 2022*
Leeds 20:00 Man City 0-4


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 19, 2022)

*WEEK 17
Monday 26 December 2022*
Brentford 12:30 Spurs 1-2
Crystal Palace 15:00 Fulham 1-1
Everton 15:00 Wolves 1-0
Leicester 15:00 Newcastle 1-2
Southampton 15:00 Brighton 0-0
Aston Villa 17:30 Liverpool 1-3
Arsenal 20:00 West Ham 3-2
*Tuesday 27 December 2022*
Chelsea 17:30 Bournemouth 3-0
Man Utd 20:00 Nott'm Forest 2-1
*Wednesday 28 December 2022*
Leeds 20:00 Man City 0-3


----------



## Whereditgo (Dec 20, 2022)

*WEEK 17
Monday 26 December 2022*
Brentford 12:30 Spurs 0 - 1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Fulham 1 - 1
Everton 15:00 Wolves 2 - 0
Leicester 15:00 Newcastle 1 - 3
Southampton 15:00 Brighton 0 - 1
Aston Villa 17:30 Liverpool 0 - 2
Arsenal 20:00 West Ham 3 - 1
*Tuesday 27 December 2022*
Chelsea 17:30 Bournemouth 2 - 0
Man Utd 20:00 Nott'm Forest 2 - 0
*Wednesday 28 December 2022*
Leeds 20:00 Man City 1 - 3


----------



## BrianM (Dec 20, 2022)

*WEEK 17
Monday 26 December 2022*
Brentford 12:30 Spurs 0-2
Crystal Palace 15:00 Fulham 1-1
Everton 15:00 Wolves 1-0
Leicester 15:00 Newcastle 1-3
Southampton 15:00 Brighton 1-2
Aston Villa 17:30 Liverpool 0-2
Arsenal 20:00 West Ham 3-0
*Tuesday 27 December 2022*
Chelsea 17:30 Bournemouth 2-0
Man Utd 20:00 Nott'm Forest 2-0
*Wednesday 28 December 2022*
Leeds 20:00 Man City 0-3


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 22, 2022)

*WEEK 17
Monday 26 December 2022*
Brentford 12:30 Spurs 1-2
Crystal Palace 15:00 Fulham 1-1
Everton 15:00 Wolves 1-1
Leicester 15:00 Newcastle 1-2
Southampton 15:00 Brighton 0-2
Aston Villa 17:30 Liverpool 1-2
Arsenal 20:00 West Ham 3-0
*Tuesday 27 December 2022*
Chelsea 17:30 Bournemouth 2-1
Man Utd 20:00 Nott'm Forest 2-0
*Wednesday 28 December 2022*
Leeds 20:00 Man City 0-2


----------



## Piece (Dec 22, 2022)

*WEEK 17
Monday 26 December 2022*
Brentford 12:30 Spurs 0-2
Crystal Palace 15:00 Fulham 1-1
Everton 15:00 Wolves 1-1
Leicester 15:00 Newcastle 1-2
Southampton 15:00 Brighton 1-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Liverpool 1-2
Arsenal 20:00 West Ham 2-0
*Tuesday 27 December 2022*
Chelsea 17:30 Bournemouth 3-0
Man Utd 20:00 Nott'm Forest 3-1
*Wednesday 28 December 2022*
Leeds 20:00 Man City 0-3


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 24, 2022)

*WEEK 17
Monday 26 December 2022*
Brentford 12:30 Spurs 0-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Fulham 1-1
Everton 15:00 Wolves 1-1
Leicester 15:00 Newcastle 1-3
Southampton 15:00 Brighton 1-2
Aston Villa 17:30 Liverpool 1-3
Arsenal 20:00 West Ham 2-1
*Tuesday 27 December 2022*
Chelsea 17:30 Bournemouth 2-1
Man Utd 20:00 Nott'm Forest 3-0
*Wednesday 28 December 2022*
Leeds 20:00 Man City 0-3


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 24, 2022)

*WEEK 17
Monday 26 December 2022*
Brentford 12:30 Spurs 0-2
Crystal Palace 15:00 Fulham 1-1
Everton 15:00 Wolves 1-0
Leicester 15:00 Newcastle 1-2
Southampton 15:00 Brighton 1-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Liverpool 0-2
Arsenal 20:00 West Ham 2-1
*Tuesday 27 December 2022*
Chelsea 17:30 Bournemouth 2-0
Man Utd 20:00 Nott'm Forest 3-0
*Wednesday 28 December 2022*
Leeds 20:00 Man City 1-3


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 24, 2022)

*WEEK 17
Monday 26 December 2022*
Brentford 12:30 Spurs 1-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Fulham 2-0
Everton 15:00 Wolves 1-0
Leicester 15:00 Newcastle 1-2
Southampton 15:00 Brighton 1-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Liverpool 1-2
Arsenal 20:00 West Ham 2-0
*Tuesday 27 December 2022*
Chelsea 17:30 Bournemouth 3-0
Man Utd 20:00 Nott'm Forest 2-0
*Wednesday 28 December 2022*
Leeds 20:00 Man City 1-2


----------



## fundy (Dec 24, 2022)

*WEEK 17
Monday 26 December 2022*
Brentford 12:30 Spurs 1-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Fulham 2-1
Everton 15:00 Wolves 1-1
Leicester 15:00 Newcastle 0-2
Southampton 15:00 Brighton 1-2
Aston Villa 17:30 Liverpool 1-3
Arsenal 20:00 West Ham 2-0
*Tuesday 27 December 2022*
Chelsea 17:30 Bournemouth 2-1
Man Utd 20:00 Nott'm Forest 2-2
*Wednesday 28 December 2022*
Leeds 20:00 Man City 1-4


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 25, 2022)

*WEEK 17
Monday 26 December 2022*
Brentford 12:30 Spurs 2-3
Crystal Palace 15:00 Fulham 1-1
Everton 15:00 Wolves 1-0
Leicester 15:00 Newcastle 2-1
Southampton 15:00 Brighton 1-2
Aston Villa 17:30 Liverpool 2-3
Arsenal 20:00 West Ham 2-1
*Tuesday 27 December 2022*
Chelsea 17:30 Bournemouth 1-0
Man Utd 20:00 Nott'm Forest 2-0
*Wednesday 28 December 2022*
Leeds 20:00 Man City 2-4


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 25, 2022)

*WEEK 17
Monday 26 December 2022*
Brentford 12:30 Spurs 0-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Fulham 2-0
Everton 15:00 Wolves 1-0
Leicester 15:00 Newcastle 0-1
Southampton 15:00 Brighton 1-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Liverpool 0-2
Arsenal 20:00 West Ham 2-0
*Tuesday 27 December 2022*
Chelsea 17:30 Bournemouth 2-0
Man Utd 20:00 Nott'm Forest 3-0
*Wednesday 28 December 2022*
Leeds 20:00 Man City 0-3


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 29, 2022)

*FIXTURES
WEEK 18 
Friday 30th December*
West Ham 19:45 Brentford
Liverpool 20:00 Leicester
*Saturday 31st December*
Wolves 12:30 Man Utd
Bournemouth 15:00 Palace
Fulham 15:00 Southampton
Man City 15:00 Everton
Newcastle 15:00 Leeds
Brighton 17:30 Arsenal
*Sunday 1st January*
Spurs 14:00 Villa
Forest 16:30 Chelsea

*WEEK 19
Monday 2nd January*
Brentford 17:30 Liverpool 
*Tuesday 3rd January*
Arsenal 19:45 Newcastle
Everton 19:45 Brighton
Leicester 19:45 Fulham
Man Utd 20:00 Bournemouth
*Wednesday 4th January*
Southampton 19:30 Forest
Leeds 19:45 West Ham
Villa 20:00 Wolves
Palace 20:00 Spurs
*Thursday 5th January*
Chelsea 20:00 Man City


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 29, 2022)

Sorry about the short notice, I forgot it would be coming round this quick.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 29, 2022)

]*FIXTURES
WEEK 18 
Friday 30th December*
West Ham 19:45 Brentford 2-1
Liverpool 20:00 Leicester 3-0
*Saturday 31st December*
Wolves 12:30 Man Utd 0-2
Bournemouth 15:00 Palace 1-1
Fulham 15:00 Southampton 2-0
Man City 15:00 Everton 3-1
Newcastle 15:00 Leeds 2-1
Brighton 17:30 Arsenal 0-1
*Sunday 1st January*
Spurs 14:00 Villa 2-2
Forest 16:30 Chelsea 0+1

*WEEK 19
Monday 2nd January*
Brentford 17:30 Liverpool 0-2
*Tuesday 3rd January*
Arsenal 19:45 Newcastle 2-2
Everton 19:45 Brighton 0-1
Leicester 19:45 Fulham 0-2
Man Utd 20:00 Bournemouth 2-0
*Wednesday 4th January*
Southampton 19:30 Forest 1-1
Leeds 19:45 West Ham 0-2
Villa 20:00 Wolves 1-1
Palace 20:00 Spurs 0-2
*Thursday 5th January*
Chelsea 20:00 Man City 1-3


----------



## BrianM (Dec 29, 2022)

*WEEK 18
Friday 30th December*
West Ham 19:45 Brentford 1-0
Liverpool 20:00 Leicester 3-1
*Saturday 31st December*
Wolves 12:30 Man Utd 0-2
Bournemouth 15:00 Palace 0-0
Fulham 15:00 Southampton 2-1
Man City 15:00 Everton 4-0
Newcastle 15:00 Leeds 3-0
Brighton 17:30 Arsenal 1-3
*Sunday 1st January*
Spurs 14:00 Villa 2-0
Forest 16:30 Chelsea 1-2

*WEEK 19
Monday 2nd January*
Brentford 17:30 Liverpool 0-3
*Tuesday 3rd January*
Arsenal 19:45 Newcastle 1-0
Everton 19:45 Brighton 0-0
Leicester 19:45 Fulham 1-0
Man Utd 20:00 Bournemouth 3-0
*Wednesday 4th January*
Southampton 19:30 Forest 1-0
Leeds 19:45 West Ham 1-1
Villa 20:00 Wolves 1-0
Palace 20:00 Spurs 0-2
*Thursday 5th January*
Chelsea 20:00 Man City 1-3


----------



## Swango1980 (Dec 29, 2022)

*WEEK 18
Friday 30th December*
West Ham 19:45 Brentford 1-0
Liverpool 20:00 Leicester 3-0
*Saturday 31st December*
Wolves 12:30 Man Utd 1-2
Bournemouth 15:00 Palace 1-1
Fulham 15:00 Southampton 2-0
Man City 15:00 Everton 4-0
Newcastle 15:00 Leeds 3-1
Brighton 17:30 Arsenal 1-1
*Sunday 1st January*
Spurs 14:00 Villa 1-0
Forest 16:30 Chelsea 0-2

*WEEK 19
Monday 2nd January*
Brentford 17:30 Liverpool 0-2
*Tuesday 3rd January*
Arsenal 19:45 Newcastle 2-2
Everton 19:45 Brighton 1-0
Leicester 19:45 Fulham 1-0
Man Utd 20:00 Bournemouth 3-0
*Wednesday 4th January*
Southampton 19:30 Forest 1-0
Leeds 19:45 West Ham 2-2
Villa 20:00 Wolves 2-0
Palace 20:00 Spurs 1-2
*Thursday 5th January*
Chelsea 20:00 Man City 2-3


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 29, 2022)

*WEEK 18
Friday 30th December*
West Ham 19:45 Brentford 2-2
Liverpool 20:00 Leicester 3-0
*Saturday 31st December*
Wolves 12:30 Man Utd 0-2
Bournemouth 15:00 Palace 1-1
Fulham 15:00 Southampton 2-1
Man City 15:00 Everton 3-0
Newcastle 15:00 Leeds 2-0
Brighton 17:30 Arsenal 1-2 
*Sunday 1st January*
Spurs 14:00 Villa 2-1
Forest 16:30 Chelsea 0-2

*WEEK 19
Monday 2nd January*
Brentford 17:30 Liverpool 0-2
*Tuesday 3rd January*
Arsenal 19:45 Newcastle 2-3
Everton 19:45 Brighton 1-1
Leicester 19:45 Fulham 1-2
Man Utd 20:00 Bournemouth 3-0
*Wednesday 4th January*
Southampton 19:30 Forest 1-1
Leeds 19:45 West Ham 0-1
Villa 20:00 Wolves 2-0
Palace 20:00 Spurs 1-2
*Thursday 5th January*
Chelsea 20:00 Man City 1-3


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 29, 2022)

*FIXTURES
WEEK 18 
Friday 30th December*
West Ham 19:45 Brentford 1-1
Liverpool 20:00 Leicester 3-1
*Saturday 31st December*
Wolves 12:30 Man Utd 1-2
Bournemouth 15:00 Palace 1-1
Fulham 15:00 Southampton 2-0
Man City 15:00 Everton 3-0
Newcastle 15:00 Leeds 2-2
Brighton 17:30 Arsenal 1-1
*Sunday 1st January*
Spurs 14:00 Villa 2-1
Forest 16:30 Chelsea 1-3

*WEEK 19
Monday 2nd January*
Brentford 17:30 Liverpool 0-2
*Tuesday 3rd January*
Arsenal 19:45 Newcastle 1-1
Everton 19:45 Brighton 1-1
Leicester 19:45 Fulham 2-1
Man Utd 20:00 Bournemouth 3-0
*Wednesday 4th January*
Southampton 19:30 Forest 1-1
Leeds 19:45 West Ham 2-1
Villa 20:00 Wolves 2-0
Palace 20:00 Spurs 1-2
*Thursday 5th January*
Chelsea 20:00 Man City 1-3


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 29, 2022)

*WEEK 18 
Friday 30th December*
West Ham 19:45 Brentford 2-1
Liverpool 20:00 Leicester 2-0
*Saturday 31st December*
Wolves 12:30 Man Utd 0-2
Bournemouth 15:00 Palace 1-1
Fulham 15:00 Southampton 3-1
Man City 15:00 Everton 5-0
Newcastle 15:00 Leeds 3-0
Brighton 17:30 Arsenal 1-1
*Sunday 1st January*
Spurs 14:00 Villa 2-1
Forest 16:30 Chelsea 0-2

*WEEK 19
Monday 2nd January*
Brentford 17:30 Liverpool 0-2
*Tuesday 3rd January*
Arsenal 19:45 Newcastle 1-1
Everton 19:45 Brighton 0-2
Leicester 19:45 Fulham 1-2
Man Utd 20:00 Bournemouth 2-0
*Wednesday 4th January*
Southampton 19:30 Forest 3-3
Leeds 19:45 West Ham 2-2
Villa 20:00 Wolves 1-1
Palace 20:00 Spurs 1-2
*Thursday 5th January*
Chelsea 20:00 Man City 1-2


----------



## fundy (Dec 29, 2022)

*FIXTURES
WEEK 18
Friday 30th December*
West Ham 19:45 Brentford 1-2
Liverpool 20:00 Leicester 3-0
*Saturday 31st December*
Wolves 12:30 Man Utd 1-1
Bournemouth 15:00 Palace 1-2
Fulham 15:00 Southampton 2-0
Man City 15:00 Everton 5-0
Newcastle 15:00 Leeds 2-1
Brighton 17:30 Arsenal 1-1
*Sunday 1st January*
Spurs 14:00 Villa 2-1
Forest 16:30 Chelsea 1-3

*WEEK 19
Monday 2nd January*
Brentford 17:30 Liverpool 2-2
*Tuesday 3rd January*
Arsenal 19:45 Newcastle 1-1
Everton 19:45 Brighton 0-2
Leicester 19:45 Fulham 2-1
Man Utd 20:00 Bournemouth 3-0
*Wednesday 4th January*
Southampton 19:30 Forest 1-1
Leeds 19:45 West Ham 2-1
Villa 20:00 Wolves 1-1
Palace 20:00 Spurs 1-2
*Thursday 5th January*
Chelsea 20:00 Man City 1-3


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 29, 2022)

*FIXTURES
WEEK 18
Friday 30th December*
West Ham 19:45 Brentford 1-2
Liverpool 20:00 Leicester 3-0
*Saturday 31st December*
Wolves 12:30 Man Utd 0-3
Bournemouth 15:00 Palace 1-1
Fulham 15:00 Southampton 2-0
Man City 15:00 Everton 3-0
Newcastle 15:00 Leeds 2-1
Brighton 17:30 Arsenal 1-2
*Sunday 1st January*
Spurs 14:00 Villa 2-1
Forest 16:30 Chelsea 0-2

*WEEK 19
Monday 2nd January*
Brentford 17:30 Liverpool 1-3
*Tuesday 3rd January*
Arsenal 19:45 Newcastle 2-0
Everton 19:45 Brighton 1-1
Leicester 19:45 Fulham 1-2
Man Utd 20:00 Bournemouth 3-0
*Wednesday 4th January*
Southampton 19:30 Forest 0-0
Leeds 19:45 West Ham 1-0
Villa 20:00 Wolves 1-1
Palace 20:00 Spurs 1-2
*Thursday 5th January*
Chelsea 20:00 Man City 1-2


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 29, 2022)

*WEEK 18
Friday 30th December*
West Ham 19:45 Brentford 1-0
Liverpool 20:00 Leicester 3-0
*Saturday 31st December*
Wolves 12:30 Man Utd 1-2
Bournemouth 15:00 Palace 1-1
Fulham 15:00 Southampton 2-0
Man City 15:00 Everton 3-0
Newcastle 15:00 Leeds 2-0
Brighton 17:30 Arsenal 0-1
*Sunday 1st January*
Spurs 14:00 Villa 1-0
Forest 16:30 Chelsea 0-1

*WEEK 19
Monday 2nd January*
Brentford 17:30 Liverpool 0-1
*Tuesday 3rd January*
Arsenal 19:45 Newcastle 2-1
Everton 19:45 Brighton 1-0
Leicester 19:45 Fulham 2-0
Man Utd 20:00 Bournemouth 1-0
*Wednesday 4th January*
Southampton 19:30 Forest 2-1
Leeds 19:45 West Ham 0-0
Villa 20:00 Wolves 2-0
Palace 20:00 Spurs 1-2
*Thursday 5th January*
Chelsea 20:00 Man City 1-2


----------



## Piece (Dec 29, 2022)

*FIXTURES
WEEK 18 
Friday 30th December*
West Ham 19:45 Brentford 1-2
Liverpool 20:00 Leicester 2-0
*Saturday 31st December*
Wolves 12:30 Man Utd 1-3
Bournemouth 15:00 Palace 1-1
Fulham 15:00 Southampton 2-0
Man City 15:00 Everton 5-1
Newcastle 15:00 Leeds 2-0
Brighton 17:30 Arsenal 1-1
*Sunday 1st January*
Spurs 14:00 Villa 2-1
Forest 16:30 Chelsea 0-1

*WEEK 19
Monday 2nd January*
Brentford 17:30 Liverpool 1-2
*Tuesday 3rd January*
Arsenal 19:45 Newcastle 1-2
Everton 19:45 Brighton 1-1
Leicester 19:45 Fulham 1-1
Man Utd 20:00 Bournemouth 2-0
*Wednesday 4th January*
Southampton 19:30 Forest 0-0
Leeds 19:45 West Ham 1-1
Villa 20:00 Wolves 2-1
Palace 20:00 Spurs 0-1
*Thursday 5th January*
Chelsea 20:00 Man City 0-2


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 29, 2022)

*FIXTURES
WEEK 18 
Friday 30th December*
West Ham 19:45 Brentford 2-1
Liverpool 20:00 Leicester 3-1
*Saturday 31st December*
Wolves 12:30 Man Utd 0-2
Bournemouth 15:00 Palace 1-1
Fulham 15:00 Southampton 3-1
Man City 15:00 Everton 4-0
Newcastle 15:00 Leeds 2-0
Brighton 17:30 Arsenal 1-2
*Sunday 1st January*
Spurs 14:00 Villa 2-0
Forest 16:30 Chelsea 1-3

*WEEK 19
Monday 2nd January*
Brentford 17:30 Liverpool 2-1
*Tuesday 3rd January*
Arsenal 19:45 Newcastle 2-1
Everton 19:45 Brighton 0-1
Leicester 19:45 Fulham 2-1
Man Utd 20:00 Bournemouth 3-0
*Wednesday 4th January*
Southampton 19:30 Forest 2-0
Leeds 19:45 West Ham 2-1
Villa 20:00 Wolves 1-1
Palace 20:00 Spurs 1-2
*Thursday 5th January*
Chelsea 20:00 Man City 2-1


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 29, 2022)

We have a new leader!


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 29, 2022)

*WEEK 18
Friday 30th December*
West Ham 19:45 Brentford 1-2
Liverpool 20:00 Leicester 3-1
*Saturday 31st December*
Wolves 12:30 Man Utd 0-2
Bournemouth 15:00 Palace 2-2
Fulham 15:00 Southampton 2-0
Man City 15:00 Everton 4-0
Newcastle 15:00 Leeds 3-1
Brighton 17:30 Arsenal 1-2
*Sunday 1st January*
Spurs 14:00 Villa 2-1
Forest 16:30 Chelsea 0-1

*WEEK 19
Monday 2nd January*
Brentford 17:30 Liverpool 1-2
*Tuesday 3rd January*
Arsenal 19:45 Newcastle 1-1
Everton 19:45 Brighton 0-2
Leicester 19:45 Fulham 2-2
Man Utd 20:00 Bournemouth 2-1
*Wednesday 4th January*
Southampton 19:30 Forest 1-1
Leeds 19:45 West Ham 2-2
Villa 20:00 Wolves 2-1
Palace 20:00 Spurs 1-1
*Thursday 5th January*
Chelsea 20:00 Man City 0-1


----------



## Hogieefc (Dec 30, 2022)

Orikoru said:



*FIXTURES
WEEK 18 
Friday 30th December*
West Ham 19:45 Brentford  2-1
Liverpool 20:00 Leicester  3=0
*Saturday 31st December*
Wolves 12:30 Man Utd  1-2
Bournemouth 15:00 Palace  1-1
Fulham 15:00 Southampton  2-0
Man City 15:00 Everton  4-0
Newcastle 15:00 Leeds  2-0
Brighton 17:30 Arsenal  1-1
*Sunday 1st January*
Spurs 14:00 Villa  2-0
Forest 16:30 Chelsea  0-2

*WEEK 19
Monday 2nd January*
Brentford 17:30 Liverpool  0-2
*Tuesday 3rd January*
Arsenal 19:45 Newcastle  2-2
Everton 19:45 Brighton  1-1
Leicester 19:45 Fulham  1-1
Man Utd 20:00 Bournemouth  3-0
*Wednesday 4th January*
Southampton 19:30 Forest  2-1
Leeds 19:45 West Ham  2-1
Villa 20:00 Wolves  1-2
Palace 20:00 Spurs  0-2
*Thursday 5th January*
Chelsea 20:00 Man City 1-2
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Whereditgo (Dec 31, 2022)

Orikoru said:



*FIXTURES
WEEK 18 
Friday 30th December*
West Ham 19:45 Brentford
Liverpool 20:00 Leicester
*Saturday 31st December*
Brighton 17:30 Arsenal 1 - 2
*Sunday 1st January*
Spurs 14:00 Villa 3 - 0
Forest 16:30 Chelsea 0 - 2

*WEEK 19
Monday 2nd January*
Brentford 17:30 Liverpool 1 - 3
*Tuesday 3rd January*
Arsenal 19:45 Newcastle 2 - 2
Everton 19:45 Brighton 1 - 2
Leicester 19:45 Fulham 2 - 0
Man Utd 20:00 Bournemouth 3 - 1
*Wednesday 4th January*
Southampton 19:30 Forest 1 - 1
Leeds 19:45 West Ham 2 - 0
Villa 20:00 Wolves 2 - 2
Palace 20:00 Spurs 0 - 2
*Thursday 5th January*
Chelsea 20:00 Man City 1 - 2
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 4, 2023)

WEEK 18 STANDINGS

What an incredibly low scoring week that was...


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 5, 2023)

*--- FIXTURES ---*

*WEEK 20
Thursday 12 January 2023*
Fulham 20:00 Chelsea
*Friday 13 January 2023*
Aston Villa 20:00 Leeds
*Saturday 14 January 2023*
Man Utd 12:30 Man City
Brighton 15:00 Liverpool
Everton 15:00 Southampton
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Leicester
Wolves 15:00 West Ham
Brentford 17:30 Bournemouth
*Sunday 15 January 2023*
Chelsea 14:00 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 14:00 Fulham
Spurs 16:30 Arsenal


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 5, 2023)

*WEEK 20
Thursday 12 January 2023*
Fulham 20:00 Chelsea 0-2
*Friday 13 January 2023*
Aston Villa 20:00 Leeds 1-1
*Saturday 14 January 2023*
Man Utd 12:30 Man City 1-2
Brighton 15:00 Liverpool 0-1
Everton 15:00 Southampton 1-0
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Leicester 0-1
Wolves 15:00 West Ham 1-1
Brentford 17:30 Bournemouth 2-0
*Sunday 15 January 2023*
Chelsea 14:00 Crystal Palace 2-0
Newcastle 14:00 Fulham 2-0
Spurs 16:30 Arsenal 1-1


----------



## Whereditgo (Jan 5, 2023)

*WEEK 20
Thursday 12 January 2023*
Fulham 20:00 Chelsea 0 - 2
*Friday 13 January 2023*
Aston Villa 20:00 Leeds 1 - 2
*Saturday 14 January 2023*
Man Utd 12:30 Man City 2 - 2
Brighton 15:00 Liverpool 1 - 2
Everton 15:00 Southampton 1 - 1
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Leicester 2 - 1
Wolves 15:00 West Ham2 - 0
Brentford 17:30 Bournemouth 2 - 0
*Sunday 15 January 2023*
Chelsea 14:00 Crystal Palace 2 - 0
Newcastle 14:00 Fulham 3 - 0
Spurs 16:30 Arsenal 1 - 2


----------



## Swango1980 (Jan 5, 2023)

*WEEK 20
Thursday 12 January 2023*
Fulham 20:00 Chelsea 1-1
*Friday 13 January 2023*
Aston Villa 20:00 Leeds 2-0
*Saturday 14 January 2023*
Man Utd 12:30 Man City 1-2
Brighton 15:00 Liverpool 2-0
Everton 15:00 Southampton 0-0
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Leicester 1-0
Wolves 15:00 West Ham 1-1
Brentford 17:30 Bournemouth 3-0
*Sunday 15 January 2023*
Chelsea 14:00 Crystal Palace 4-0
Newcastle 14:00 Fulham 2-1
Spurs 16:30 Arsenal 1-0


----------



## fundy (Jan 5, 2023)

*WEEK 20
Thursday 12 January 2023*
Fulham 20:00 Chelsea 1-1
*Friday 13 January 2023*
Aston Villa 20:00 Leeds 1-1
*Saturday 14 January 2023*
Man Utd 12:30 Man City 1-3
Brighton 15:00 Liverpool 2-1
Everton 15:00 Southampton 2-0
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Leicester 1-1
Wolves 15:00 West Ham 1-1
Brentford 17:30 Bournemouth 3-0
*Sunday 15 January 2023*
Chelsea 14:00 Crystal Palace 2-0
Newcastle 14:00 Fulham 1-0
Spurs 16:30 Arsenal 1-2


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 5, 2023)

*WEEK 20
Thursday 12 January 2023*
Fulham 20:00 Chelsea 0-2
*Friday 13 January 2023*
Aston Villa 20:00 Leeds 1-1
*Saturday 14 January 2023*
Man Utd 12:30 Man City 2-2
Brighton 15:00 Liverpool 1-2
Everton 15:00 Southampton 2-1
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Leicester 2-1
Wolves 15:00 West Ham 1-2
Brentford 17:30 Bournemouth 2-0
*Sunday 15 January 2023*
Chelsea 14:00 Crystal Palace 2-0
Newcastle 14:00 Fulham 2-1
Spurs 16:30 Arsenal 2-2


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 5, 2023)

]*WEEK 20
Thursday 12 January 2023*
Fulham 20:00 Chelsea 0-2
*Friday 13 January 2023*
Aston Villa 20:00 Leeds 1-1
*Saturday 14 January 2023*
Man Utd 12:30 Man City 1-3
Brighton 15:00 Liverpool 2-1
Everton 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Leicester 2-1
Wolves 15:00 West Ham 1-3
Brentford 17:30 Bournemouth 2-0
*Sunday 15 January 2023*
Chelsea 14:00 Crystal Palace 2-0
Newcastle 14:00 Fulham 2-0
Spurs 16:30 Arsenal 1-2


----------



## Hogieefc (Jan 5, 2023)

Orikoru said:



*--- FIXTURES ---*

*WEEK 20
Thursday 12 January 2023*
Fulham 20:00 Chelsea  0-2
*Friday 13 January 2023*
Aston Villa 20:00 Leeds  2-2
*Saturday 14 January 2023*
Man Utd 12:30 Man City  1-2
Brighton 15:00 Liverpool  2-1
Everton 15:00 Southampton  1-0
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Leicester  1-1
Wolves 15:00 West Ham  2-1
Brentford 17:30 Bournemouth  3-0
*Sunday 15 January 2023*
Chelsea 14:00 Crystal Palace  2-0
Newcastle 14:00 Fulham  2-0
Spurs 16:30 Arsenal 2-1
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 6, 2023)

Man City helped me out with a nice 1-0 win last night.


----------



## BrianM (Jan 6, 2023)

*WEEK 20
Thursday 12 January 2023*
Fulham 20:00 Chelsea 1-1
*Friday 13 January 2023*
Aston Villa 20:00 Leeds 1-0
*Saturday 14 January 2023*
Man Utd 12:30 Man City 1-2
Brighton 15:00 Liverpool 1-2
Everton 15:00 Southampton 0-0
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Leicester 1-0
Wolves 15:00 West Ham 1-1
Brentford 17:30 Bournemouth 2-0
*Sunday 15 January 2023*
Chelsea 14:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
Newcastle 14:00 Fulham 3-1
Spurs 16:30 Arsenal 1-2


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 8, 2023)

*WEEK 20
Thursday 12 January 2023*
Fulham 20:00 Chelsea 2-1
*Friday 13 January 2023*
Aston Villa 20:00 Leeds 2-1
*Saturday 14 January 2023*
Man Utd 12:30 Man City 2-1
Brighton 15:00 Liverpool 2-1
Everton 15:00 Southampton 2-0
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Leicester 2-2
Wolves 15:00 West Ham 1-1
Brentford 17:30 Bournemouth 3-1
*Sunday 15 January 2023*
Chelsea 14:00 Crystal Palace 1-1
Newcastle 14:00 Fulham 1-1
Spurs 16:30 Arsenal 2-2


----------



## Orikoru (Monday at 12:52 PM)

*WEEK 20
Thursday 12 January 2023*
Fulham 20:00 Chelsea 1-0
*Friday 13 January 2023*
Aston Villa 20:00 Leeds 1-1
*Saturday 14 January 2023*
Man Utd 12:30 Man City 1-2
Brighton 15:00 Liverpool 1-2
Everton 15:00 Southampton 1-2
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Leicester 2-2
Wolves 15:00 West Ham 0-1
Brentford 17:30 Bournemouth 2-0
*Sunday 15 January 2023*
Chelsea 14:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
Newcastle 14:00 Fulham 2-1
Spurs 16:30 Arsenal 1-3


----------



## pauljames87 (Monday at 1:47 PM)

pauljames87 said:



			]*WEEK 20
Thursday 12 January 2023*
Fulham 20:00 Chelsea 0-2
*Friday 13 January 2023*
Aston Villa 20:00 Leeds 1-1
*Saturday 14 January 2023*
Man Utd 12:30 Man City 1-3
Brighton 15:00 Liverpool 2-1
Everton 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Leicester 2-1
Wolves 15:00 West Ham 1-3
Brentford 17:30 Bournemouth 2-0
*Sunday 15 January 2023*
Chelsea 14:00 Crystal Palace 2-0
Newcastle 14:00 Fulham 2-0
Spurs 16:30 Arsenal 1-2
		
Click to expand...

Could I change 2 of these please?

Fulham 2 - 1 Chelsea 

Brighton 2 - 2 Liverpool


----------



## Norrin Radd (Monday at 3:11 PM)

*WEEK 20
Thursday 12 January 2023*
Fulham 20:00 Chelsea 2-2
*Friday 13 January 2023*
Aston Villa 20:00 Leeds 1-1
*Saturday 14 January 2023*
Man Utd 12:30 Man City 1-1
Brighton 15:00 Liverpool 3-0
Everton 15:00 Southampton 1-0
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Leicester 2-1
Wolves 15:00 West Ham 0-0
Brentford 17:30 Bournemouth 1-1
*Sunday 15 January 2023*
Chelsea 14:00 Crystal Palace 2-0
Newcastle 14:00 Fulham 3-2
Spurs 16:30 Arsenal 1-2


----------



## nickjdavis (Wednesday at 10:24 AM)

*WEEK 20
Thursday 12 January 2023*
Fulham 20:00 Chelsea 2-2
*Friday 13 January 2023*
Aston Villa 20:00 Leeds 1-0
*Saturday 14 January 2023*
Man Utd 12:30 Man City 2-2
Brighton 15:00 Liverpool 2-3
Everton 15:00 Southampton 1-0
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Leicester 1-1
Wolves 15:00 West Ham 1-0
Brentford 17:30 Bournemouth 2-0
*Sunday 15 January 2023*
Chelsea 14:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
Newcastle 14:00 Fulham 3-1
Spurs 16:30 Arsenal 1-2


----------



## Piece (Wednesday at 12:03 PM)

*--- FIXTURES ---*

*WEEK 20
Thursday 12 January 2023*
Fulham 20:00 Chelsea 2-1
*Friday 13 January 2023*
Aston Villa 20:00 Leeds 1-2
*Saturday 14 January 2023*
Man Utd 12:30 Man City 2-2
Brighton 15:00 Liverpool 1-1
Everton 15:00 Southampton 0-0
Nott'm Forest 15:00 Leicester 1-1
Wolves 15:00 West Ham 0-1
Brentford 17:30 Bournemouth 2-0
*Sunday 15 January 2023*
Chelsea 14:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
Newcastle 14:00 Fulham 1-0
Spurs 16:30 Arsenal 1-2


----------



## Fade and Die (Wednesday at 1:50 PM)

*WEEK 20
Thursday 12 January 2023*
Fulham 20:00 Chelsea 1-2
*Friday 13 January 2023*
Aston Villa 20:00 Leeds 1-1
*Saturday 14 January 2023*
Man Utd 12:30 Man City 1-3
Brighton 15:00 Liverpool 0-2
Everton 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Forest 15:00 Leicester 2-0
Wolves 15:00 West Ham 2-1
Brentford 17:30 Bournemouth 2-0
*Sunday 15 January 2023*
Chelsea 14:00 Crystal Palace 2-0
Newcastle 14:00 Fulham 3-0
Spurs 16:30 Arsenal 1-2


----------

